# Starting up a GAA Group...



## janeen128

Okay, that's it need to start a Goat Addict Anonymous Group... So finally downsized a bit and low and behold a free Lamancha goat comes to my attention, the lady doesn't have time or the funds to care for all her critters, she's currently in milk but has a case of mastitis. Hoping to clear that up so I can have a goat in milk when my others dry up since they are bred back..... If everything goes well I'll be picking her up on Friday. I'm guessing I wouldn't be the greatest leader in this group, since I think it was Goathiker that said I would need a few more beers to go sober... LOL.... The bad thing is that my mom is with me on this one... Uh oh... She has the bug too, we're in trouble


----------



## lottsagoats1

My name is Sully and I'm addicted to goats. I downsized last year and now have more goats than before I downsized. I was given 6 does that the owners were unable to keep because of CAE. Not sure what I am going to do with 20 gallons + of milk next year! I got 2 part time jobs to help with the hay in addition to my full time job and the farm. Love my girls!


----------



## janeen128

Yay!! Got my first joiner.... Oh that's right I shouldn't be the leader....


----------



## CritterCarnival

:welcome2: Janeen and Sully!!

Hello, my name is Kat, and I'm addicted to goats...

I had gotten down to 9 for the winter...going next Monday to pick up 4 more does...

Hey, 13 is a nice round number, don't you think?!? :slapfloor:


----------



## janeen128

and now we have 3 members..... I know there are others out there on this forum.... There's gotta be...LOL

Welcome Sully and Kat


----------



## happybleats

Im not addicted...my husband made me join...:lol:..we are downsizing due to hubbies layoff...but I have my eye on a pretty nigie doe...but Im trying to be strong...


----------



## janeen128

happybleats said:


> Im not addicted...my husband made me join...:lol:..we are downsizing due to hubbies layoff...but I have my eye on a pretty nigie doe...but Im trying to be strong...


Oh my, your husband made you join huh? LOL... Sorry to hear of his layoff..., stay strong you can do it...


----------



## CritterCarnival

happybleats said:


> Im not addicted...my husband made me join...:lol:..we are downsizing due to hubbies layoff...but I have my eye on a pretty nigie doe...but Im trying to be strong...


:hugs: The first step is "acceptance"...:ROFL:


----------



## happybleats

:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## janeen128

Turns out the Lamancha doe isn't available anymore..., so my mom says to look for more... GAH! I have enough, I really do...LOL...


----------



## happybleats

I suggest you sign mom up for GAA group lol


----------



## CritterCarnival

Check out my new signature...I officially claim membership in GAA!!


----------



## janeen128

CritterCarnival said:


> Check out my new signature...I officially claim membership in GAA!!


LOL!!!   I need to change mine now


----------



## janeen128

happybleats said:


> I suggest you sign mom up for GAA group lol


LOL... She laughed when I told her, and denied she needed help...


----------



## happybleats

Denial is not uncommon with one who has an issue :lol:


----------



## fivemoremiles

My wife made me sell some goats
I sold 55 she thinks we now have 7 goats but I have 12 hidden in the back forty. 
I don't need GAA I am in total control my wife just doesn't like goa --got to go the wife is coming.


----------



## janeen128

fivemoremiles said:


> My wife made me sell some goats
> I sold 55 she thinks we now have 7 goats but I have 12 hidden in the back forty.
> I don't need GAA I am in total control my wife just doesn't like goa --got to go the wife is coming.


Eeks..... You got the bug bad...LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

I got rid of 4 wethers and bought a new doe....lol...I thought that was VERY reasonable!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

A 4 - 1 ratio is VERY reasonable, Stephanie! :lol:

I got 3 new goats this year...WAS planning on just 1  But, who can resist the change to get 2 registered doelings from a breeder you've been looking at for YEARS??? Not me. Definitely not me 

So I now have 7 does and a buck. I'm trying to sell 2 does, the one I don't REALLY want to sell, but I keep telling myself _"need to sell the good to keep the better"_ doesn't always work though.



janeen128 said:


> so my mom says to look for more...I have enough, I really do...LOL...


Your mom says look for more? Then FLY AT 'ER :lol: Cause you can never have enough goats, there's always one more "oh, that would be a nice addition"


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have 2 boys, 4 girls and two wethers that are getting processed thursday....the hard part will be not keeping a doeling from my nubians this year :lol:


----------



## rebelINny

Hey, I'm Jamie. I downsized by selling most all of my 17 kid goats born this spring as well as 4 others that didn't fit in my program...however somehow I have just found myself managing a dairy goat farm...now I'm over 200 including mine that are here separated. hmm I think I upsized a bit more than was necessary but hey, they are my goats sorta and I don't have to pay for them


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Hi, my name is Cheri and I definitely have a goat addiction problem. My girls only had bucklings this year and I did sell them. Thought it would be ok to buy a couple of doelings. Ended up with 3 doellings, 3 does, and a buck. lol


----------



## Bree_6293

Hi, my name is Bree. I have a goat addiction. Last year in June we started with1 buck 2 does, one in kid (twin boy and girl) and one with 2 boys at foot that we got wethered. Well fast forward a year and I have 36 minis and my partner has the bug too and has 18 boer and boer crosses! I said I would have no more than 25 but then some one I bought a baby from last year offered me 2 doe kids for much less than they are worth as she wanted them in a good home. They are registered too! There was a stud close down and I already had a doe of theirs on lease which I had fallen in love with so I bought her and her 1 year old daughter too as I couldn't resist the deal for buying Both... 
Then just the other day a last decided to get out of goats. She had 1 buck (which I love and was going to buy just him) 4 does and 2 twin doelings. Well my friend was interested too and close friends to her, and the lady wanted us to have them as we care so well for our goats and hers were her family (health issues meant she had to sell) so she let us have all of them! They are all at mine at the moment as they are due in November... My partner is in love with the goats too and our weekends are spent with goats, fencing for goats etc. we are 21 and 22... 
So as you can see we both have an addiction to goats!! Lucky we have the land to support them all!


----------



## Goatzrule

Hi, my name is Kelsie. I am the only one in my family with this diseases. I bought my first three wethers when I was nine. I have nine goats now. two bucks one wether and six girls. Anyone want any?? They are babies, they are mine, they are my babies. I am selling four...next year I am keeping two, no one knows about this yet. I have already picked out names. I am 15, I dont need help, i just need more goats and land.....thank you :help:


----------



## Jessica84

Hi my name is Jessica and I really don't have a problem. I have a way of making sure I don't have this problem. See when I first started it was going to be bottle babies then sell them after weed eating. Milk was expensive so I bought 3 dairy does. Ok, at that time I had a problem because selling them was out of the question. I gave myself a max number of 25, then bought a bunch of a friends goats so HAD to up that to 50. Well of course their off spring were all cute so to play it safe I bumped that up to 70. Now I can honestly say I have yet to meet that number, I'm kinda at 69 right now but to be fair it was a good deal on a few does I NEEDED lol but like I said I DONT have a problem so I'll go ahead and sell 2 does lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :lol:


----------



## jmez61690

Hi, I'm Jaimi. I'm addicted to watching the farm and livestock pages on Craigslist and Facebook, and then screaming at the screen "it's not a NORWEGIAN goat, it's NIGERIAN!!!" "That's not a purebred Nubian!! He has helicopter ears!!!" "Don't adopt a buckling as a companion to your dog, what are you thinking?!?!"


To be fair, I'm secretly lurking those pages because I've given myself a four goat limit....I know I could really handle six....and I only have two....so.....


What did I used to do with my time?


----------



## goathiker

Hi, I'm Jill... I began my adventure in goats as a 3 year old child. By the time I was 11 I had taught myself how to make goat halters and taught my mom's milk doe to ride  For some reason mom didn't appreciate my great talent. 
Over time I've been down to one goat for a horse companion and upwards of 50. Right now I have 8 having just sold 5. 
For being such a good girl I am going to keep one of next springs doelings. After all I might run short with only 2 full sisters to the one I will be keeping. 

Jessica may have to up her numbers again. When I retire I'm going to move to her place... With my goats, and set up a Goat Guru office in one of her sheds... :lol:

Problem? What problem?


----------



## janeen128

WOW!! Just got home from work and read all these... So, as far as I can tell we are all addicted, but we have no problem..LOL I guess if you have enough land/barn or shed space/and finances to keep them healthy, why not have as many as you want, need or think you need....LOL I warned you all, I'm not the best leader of this group since I just endorsed our addiction


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis

Hi, I am Sierra, my current herd is at around 16 give or take two. . I just bought three more last Thursday. How could I pass up a reg. Obie out good old lines for $35 (okay so she is 11 )? Of course I had to get one of her daughter's just in case her stay with me is shorter (). As to the third one....she was picked up for my friend, but when my Dad saw her, he wanted to know if she could stay (this is after I was told to reduce the herd to make room for spring kids. ). So anyways I am a GA.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Jaimi, I love browsing Kijiji (our cl) for goat ads too! It's great fun 

And Sierra, your avatar picture is so neat


----------



## janeen128

I have to admit that I am the biggest offender of searching CL and FB ads for goats


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Well, ahem, Hi, I'm Kris and I'm addicted to goats. It all happened so quickly, although in retrospect the 7 indoor dogs should have been a sign. But, in my defense, I contacted my breeder and asked about a wether for my new doe and she had another bred doe who is already a buddy to the one I'm getting. And, what's two?? 

How much are they? Why do you ask, are you judging me?


----------



## Springbett Farm

Hello, my name is Erika and I'm a Goat-aholic. Really I'm just here for the coffee and cookies. My husband thinks I have a problem, but what does he know? Well, that's about it. Gotta go browse CL for anything interesting.


----------



## AncientBlue

Hi, I'm Glory and I'm addict to goats too. I swear they're like Pringles, you can't have just one :sleeping:


----------



## Goatzrule

Cookies? We get cookies here?! I haven't seen one piece of food outta this


----------



## happybleats

I think this gaa group is helping...I offered up for Sale my Margaret!! I was going to keep her....


----------



## jmez61690

happybleats said:


> I think this gaa group is helping...I offered up for Sale my Margaret!! I was going to keep her....


....Now I want her.


----------



## happybleats

> .Now I want her.


:laugh:


----------



## rebelINny

Well I was thinking to sell one of my does but went to check out three does for the farm I work at and the lady has a 4 year old registered alpine that is beautiful and milks 8 lbs a day for $100. All tested for cae, CL, and johnnies and neg. I think I have to get her


----------



## Jessica84

Hey you just made me realize something! I was going to say, well I'm still saying that of course there's room for your girls but I still would only have 69 because those are yours, then I realized I actually only own 65 of my own since I let the kids pick a kid the last 2 years lol hot dog this group is great lol


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> Cookies? We get cookies here?! I haven't seen one piece of food outta this


Trust me if we had actual live meeting I'd be providing refreshments...


----------



## janeen128

happybleats said:


> I think this gaa group is helping...I offered up for Sale my Margaret!! I was going to keep her....


Ummm, if I was even remotely close to TX I'd get her...LOL, at least GAA is helping someone...


----------



## janeen128

rebelINny said:


> Well I was thinking to sell one of my does but went to check out three does for the farm I work at and the lady has a 4 year old registered alpine that is beautiful and milks 8 lbs a day for $100. All tested for cae, CL, and johnnies and neg. I think I have to get her


Well, so do you need another doe? Heck of course you do..., go for it


----------



## goathiker

Well, Guinen is in the buck pen tonight. Maybe I'll get lucky and she'll have triplet doelings again :lol:


----------



## janeen128

Jessica84 said:


> Hey you just made me realize something! I was going to say, well I'm still saying that of course there's room for your girls but I still would only have 69 because those are yours, then I realized I actually only own 65 of my own since I let the kids pick a kid the last 2 years lol hot dog this group is great lol


LOL!! At least someone is downsizing....


----------



## Goatzrule

janeen128 said:


> Trust me if we had actual live meeting I'd be providing refreshments...


Ohhh and bean bag chairs?!?!


----------



## rebelINny

janeen128 said:


> Well, so do you need another doe? Heck of course you do..., go for it


The way I see it, what's one more when I already have like 37?


----------



## sassykat6181

I had around 50 including kids last spring. Downsized to 11 when we moved to SC. Was supposed to be 9 but my son couldn't part with the 2 wethers, no argument from me 
Looking forward to spring kids.....time to grow again! 
P.S. this group is confidential right!?!? Lol


----------



## valleyhavengoats

I so don't feel so bad now with 11. We were only going to get four.... not really sure what happened other than me saying but babe.... they are sooooooooooo cute, please? Boom 7 more in a matter of two weeks. Maybe the mister is addicted and I am the enabler?....... Hahaha if only. Thanks for the fun post!


----------



## springkids

I too am an addict. I have a herd of 31 at the present moment. We are getting ready to sell 10 kids from this spring.....but the kicker is...I have 15 does bred for Feb/Mar kids.:thumb:


----------



## Lstein

Hi my name is Levi, and I am a goat addict. 

I currently have 29 goats. I was at 49 two months ago, the plan was to keep 5 doelings from the kids this year and sell the rest to reduce the herd. I ended up keeping 8....plus two younger ones (they were just ready to sell I tell you!).....plus a wether to give my buck a buddy. Already getting the kidding time longings...even though its 5 months away, which will probably bring me up to roughly 64 goats....I'm a lost cause.


----------



## goathiker

Jessica84 said:


> Hey you just made me realize something! I was going to say, well I'm still saying that of course there's room for your girls but I still would only have 69 because those are yours, then I realized I actually only own 65 of my own since I let the kids pick a kid the last 2 years lol hot dog this group is great lol


You're right Jessica, and I really only own 6 since the Nigie wethers belong to my daughter and grandson. So technically I have more room than I thought , hmmm...

Skirting the issue and making excuses??? What do mean???


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hi, my name is Sherry and I am a goat addict. Though I constantly fantasize about expanding, right now we only have 5 does. Fortunately (?) for me I have a live-in parole officer who monitors all goat activities and keeps me bringing home "excess" goatage. Since he is the one who actually funds my little "farm", all my extra goats live in my dreams.

However, I think even HE belongs in GAA at heart. I was the one who hardheartedly enforced the "sell the unproductive goats" rule by getting rid of his favorite doe (we couldn't get her bred) and his favorite wether (too adorable and sweet to eat and not needed as a companion). Now HE won't let me get rid of our very adorable and affectionate runtling doe who has terrible conformation. Every time I mention that she really ought to go, HE's the one with the loud objections. How odd from someone who is "not an animal person".

Of course, right now I am rebelliously building a "free" barn out of wood pallets. It'll take me forever, but when I'm done we'll have room for probably 8 more.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ahh, the live in parole officer. I, too, have my very own correctional officer right at home. Unfortunately, he's not much help with my goat addiction. Cuteness scores big with him. He was just telling me today how surprised he was by how much he loves our two rescue goats. Now, fast forward to having two does with tiny adorable ND babies in a few months. Mwahahahaha, he'll be mush!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

CrazyDogLady said:


> Ahh, the live in parole officer. I, too, have my very own correctional officer right at home. Unfortunately, he's not much help with my goat addiction. Cuteness scores big with him. He was just telling me today how surprised he was by how much he loves our two rescue goats. Now, fast forward to having two does with tiny adorable ND babies in a few months. Mwahahahaha, he'll be mush!!!


 Whoopsie, what I meant to say was, thank goodness he's looking out for me. I'm sure he'll stay strong in the face of more cuteness!


----------



## Jessica84

See you guys are lucky to have someone to tell you no. My husband flat out doesn't care one way or another. He get annoyed when he wants to do something and I can't because I have bottles to feed or someone is due but I remind him I'm a single parent all during the summer because of his job. I did get a 'are you crazy? You spent how much on a buck' but he cooled off pretty fast lol


----------



## janeen128

Jessica84 said:


> See you guys are lucky to have someone to tell you no. My husband flat out doesn't care one way or another. He get annoyed when he wants to do something and I can't because I have bottles to feed or someone is due but I remind him I'm a single parent all during the summer because of his job. I did get a 'are you crazy? You spent how much on a buck' but he cooled off pretty fast lol


LOL... My mom used to tell me no, but now she wants more.... EEKS...!


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Hi, my name is Sherry and I am a goat addict. Though I constantly fantasize about expanding, right now we only have 5 does. Fortunately (?) for me I have a live-in parole officer who monitors all goat activities and keeps me bringing home "excess" goatage. Since he is the one who actually funds my little "farm", all my extra goats live in my dreams.
> 
> However, I think even HE belongs in GAA at heart. I was the one who hardheartedly enforced the "sell the unproductive goats" rule by getting rid of his favorite doe (we couldn't get her bred) and his favorite wether (too adorable and sweet to eat and not needed as a companion). Now HE won't let me get rid of our very adorable and affectionate runtling doe who has terrible conformation. Every time I mention that she really ought to go, HE's the one with the loud objections. How odd from someone who is "not an animal person".
> 
> Of course, right now I am rebelliously building a "free" barn out of wood pallets. It'll take me forever, but when I'm done we'll have room for probably 8 more.


 I think in time he might need this group more, I see your parole officer coming over to the goat side..LOL


----------



## janeen128

CrazyDogLady said:


> Ahh, the live in parole officer. I, too, have my very own correctional officer right at home. Unfortunately, he's not much help with my goat addiction. Cuteness scores big with him. He was just telling me today how surprised he was by how much he loves our two rescue goats. Now, fast forward to having two does with tiny adorable ND babies in a few months. Mwahahahaha, he'll be mush!!!


There will always be GAA when the cuteness bug bites


----------



## janeen128

Lstein said:


> Hi my name is Levi, and I am a goat addict.
> 
> I currently have 29 goats. I was at 49 two months ago, the plan was to keep 5 doelings from the kids this year and sell the rest to reduce the herd. I ended up keeping 8....plus two younger ones (they were just ready to sell I tell you!).....plus a wether to give my buck a buddy. Already getting the kidding time longings...even though its 5 months away, which will probably bring me up to roughly 64 goats....I'm a lost cause.


Now, now... No one is a lost cause.... You have a reasonable explanation why you'll have roughly 64 goats in 5 months.... Now, if you lived closer I could take some of those off your hands for ya


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha!! I'm sure a lot of us could help


----------



## sassykat6181

Its not just goats either. 
I went to pick up 5 new Easter egger pullets last week, drove 1.5 hrs for them. When I got there she had really beautiful wyandottes, so I just had to get 1 of each of the three colors she had  it took a week before hubby realized I brought home 8 instead of 5. Hahahaha!


----------



## janeen128

sassykat6181 said:


> Its not just goats either.
> I went to pick up 5 new Easter egger pullets last week, drove 1.5 hrs for them. When I got there she had really beautiful wyandottes, so I just had to get 1 of each of the three colors she had  it took a week before hubby realized I brought home 8 instead of 5. Hahahaha!


So true... I was only supposed to get 5 chicks 4 weeks ago and well I came home with 20... LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

chicken math is even more dangerous!


----------



## AncientBlue

With this December being our fist kiddings, I'll have to sell some of the babies. 

Gotta stay strong in the face of extreme cuteness and get the adorable ones sold. This is gonna be tough.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What helps me is thinking of all the extra mucking out that needs to be done as they grow...


----------



## top_goat

Hi -- my name is Lisa and I am not....repeat <<not>>... a goat addict. Why, just last week I declined a "free" buck. I mean, the neighbor would probably never speak to me again after he discovered I'd eaten him...but only 'cause he was really not breeding material and I don't have pens for another buck during breeding season...and my family would have made me sleep in the barn with the bucks...and it is getting chilly at night... I mean...how could I be addicted when I exercise such reason and self-control? I have 6 goats...4 does...trying to get them all bred, but only for the milk and "replacement" does, right? So what's the problem if I keep all the doelings? So, no, I do not have a goat addiction. I'm just planning ahead. LOL


----------



## janeen128

Oh dear Lisa, you are very much in denial which is common for true addicts..LOL I plan 'ahead' too however I think I like to round the #'s up more than well they should be....


----------



## sassykat6181

There was a petting zoo at the pumpkin farm today. They must be in on the conspiracy against GAA......two does were giving birth while we were there. Cute little things with waddles. Their cries made me go into kid fever.
I must wait until November to breed.....November, November.....ahhhhhhh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Kat come on!  you're in a warm place now, earlier kids are fine!  lol!


----------



## PygmyMom

This thread is hilarious! Hi my name is Clorissa and I am a goataholic. I DID in fact downsize my herd quite substantially with only three doe's left here for me to spoil. After loosing a kid, a prolapsed vulva and a couple of my dogs dying this year I opted to not kid this season and only keep my three favorite doe's as pets while we "recoup"... Meanwhile I have my eye on a beautiful registered ND buck stud down the road that I "may or may not" hire to service my girls next month so I "may or may not" have spring kids. Buttons is retired after her prolapse but I have a nice 1.5 year old yearling that has never been bred and she has the most beautiful markings and Bristol gave me twins her first time last spring so she has some nice genes! Ugh! We normally kid twice a year with alternating doe's so not having late summer kids has given me the kid fever something terrible! *I will hold out until next year, I will. At least I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.


----------



## janeen128

Well, do I need another milk doe??? Do I? Found one, picking her up Tuesday morning if all goes well... I got the baby goat bug too, and now all my girls will be drying up because they are bred...., hence getting one that just freshened in August....


----------



## goathiker

If your does dry up just because they are bred, they aren't very good milk does...


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla- I may be in SC now, but we are near the mountains. It was 36 this morning


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> If your does dry up just because they are bred, they aren't very good milk does...


None of them are dry yet, I have a few more weeks until they start drying up. This is in preparation for when they do dry up. 2 out of the 4 will be in milk 1 year come November


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla- I may be in SC now, but we are near the mountains. It was 36 this morning


Fair enough lol! That's still warmer than here! It's been in the 20's when I get up in the am!


----------



## top_goat

janeen128 said:


> Oh dear Lisa, you are very much in denial which is common for true addicts..LOL I plan 'ahead' too however I think I like to round the #'s up more than well they should be....


Denial? Me? Ha -- just call me "Cleopatra"! (Queen of da Nile") LOL


----------



## Goatzrule

I would like to introduce my live-in parole officer, he really keeps a count of the animals (he can't remember how many we have) and enforces the rules like "no goats in the house" and "no bucks"
Here is a picture of him holding the buck that he and I drove twelve hours to get


----------



## janeen128

LOL!!! Some Parole officer Goatzrule


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fair enough lol! That's still warmer than here! It's been in the 20's when I get up in the am!


Yeah, for us too...we had our first snow yesterday...


----------



## janeen128

Okay, so I decided against getting her. I'm just going to freeze a bunch


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, for us too...we had our first snow yesterday...


Snow already? Is that typical?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not really typical...it was just a dusting and melted the same day...

What made you decide against getting her?


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> Not really typical...it was just a dusting and melted the same day...
> 
> What made you decide against getting her?


When everyone freshens I'll have 7 in milk.... I decided against selling the oberhaslis for now, so in preparing for 7 milkers I really don't need another doe. So, I talked myself out of it, it was hard but I was strong...LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....I just can't keep up with your plans janeen! :lol:


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> hahaha....I just can't keep up with your plans janeen! :lol:


I've decided I really don't have plans anymore LOL.... As long as I can feed them, keep them healthy, house them I'm good... Actually I'm waiting until the obers kid out and then sell them. I'm probably going to keep Bella, my 3 Nubians and my Lamancha/Nubian mix. Then I'm going to invest in a Kiko or a Boer buck, or find stud service in preparation to start a meat herd.... We'll see


----------



## NyGoatMom

opcorn:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Janeen, you keep a-talkin' and a-plannin' and we'll just keep a watchin'...


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Janeen, you keep a-talkin' and a-plannin' and we'll just keep a watchin'...


LOL Me too 
I am truly addicted to these critters... I used to just hate my Nubian because she drove me crazy with her bawling.... Um, she's one of my favorites now..., she calmed WAY down and now she's not annoying...


----------



## happybleats

:lol::book::crazy:

you keep our heads spinning!! LOL


----------



## Goatzrule

opcorn: :applaud::crazy:


----------



## janeen128

What would this world come too without crazies (non harmful kind) ??? Yep, I'm crazy


----------



## snrsfarm

CritterCarnival said:


> :welcome2: Janeen and Sully!!
> 
> Hello, my name is Kat, and I'm addicted to goats...
> 
> I had gotten down to 9 for the winter...going next Monday to pick up 4 more does...
> 
> Hey, 13 is a nice round number, don't you think?!? :slapfloor:


13 is a good number to have at least until every thing starts to kid!!! :wahoo::stars:

We are addicted to goats here at SnR's Farm!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

2 were in heat yesterday, no dates with the bucks yet. Neighbor said I was a meany since the girls were teasing the boys at the fence line lol. Bucks put on quite a show with their spitting and yelling


----------



## Lstein

sassykat6181 said:


> 2 were in heat yesterday, no dates with the bucks yet. Neighbor said I was a meany since the girls were teasing the boys at the fence line lol. Bucks put on quite a show with their spitting and yelling


 That's my buck right now, he's actually with the girls, and just anything remotely exciting (attractive doe walking by, hay, seeing me, leaf smacking his face from the wind, etc) and he's all "blup blup blup BLUUUUHHHHH"......"blup".


----------



## groovyoldlady

Uh-oh. I think I am in trouble. 

My girls and I just signed up to volunteer at our local Humane Society a couple times a month. I did this saying, "This will be a good way for the girls to see if they'd like a career in animal care."

Yup. But as I think it through, I realize that I may very well have ulterior motives. Because, you know, we may end up meeting some goats that need to be rescued...

:thinking:

Which may be why I've been enlarging our pen. And working on a new shelter. And scouting all my neighbors' trash piles for building/roofing scraps. And watching for "Free fencing" on CL.

No, no, no. This is for the girls. ALL for the girls!!! ;-)


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Uh-oh. I think I am in trouble.
> 
> My girls and I just signed up to volunteer at our local Humane Society a couple times a month. I did this saying, "This will be a good way for the girls to see if they'd like a career in animal care."
> 
> Yup. But as I think it through, I realize that I may very well have ulterior motives. Because, you know, we may end up meeting some goats that need to be rescued...
> 
> :thinking:
> 
> Which may be why I've been enlarging our pen. And working on a new shelter. And scouting all my neighbors' trash piles for building/roofing scraps. And watching for "Free fencing" on CL.
> 
> No, no, no. This is for the girls. ALL for the girls!!! ;-)


Oh boy.... I'm sure your girls would well be interested in adopting a few goats here and there.., worthwhile cause and they'll get to help out


----------



## txrodeogirl21

My name is Jennifer and I am addicted to goats. We started with me going behind my husband's back and buying an ND buck as a pet. When we went to get chickens, we came back with a ND doe already bred. I later talked him into a Nubian cross doe. Two weeks later we got 2 more Nubians and a Lamancha. Last week 2 of our does gave birth, one twins, the other triplets. Now I have 10 sweet babies, neighbor dog killed my buck, and still looking for more. Husband says I can't justify any more goats but I think I'll find a reason.


----------



## janeen128

Sorry to hear about your buck I always find reasons to justify getting more goats...., I'm sure you will find some..


----------



## goathiker

I've found our GAA motto...

It's good to have a bunch of lunatics on your side because, they're crazy but, they're crazy good. :slapfloor:


----------



## janeen128

LOL.... Awesome Goathiker


----------



## goat

Mom and I bought a new Lamancha buck. Then I saw another one that I just had to have so we bought that one as well., We did not really need the second one but I justified buying him by saying "we will need him next fall".


----------



## janeen128

goat said:


> Mom and I bought a new Lamancha buck. Then I saw another one that I just had to have so we bought that one as well., We did not really need the second one but I justified buying him by saying "we will need him next fall".


LOL, I did the same thing


----------



## janeen128

Well I'm doing great... Thought I was going to wait to get into a meat herd... Well, I am a proud owner of 2 boer does, and 1 boer buck that I just picked up for free... I know that typically you don't milk boer goats, but since all my milkers are bred back and drying up slowly, one of these girls I'm thinking is due within a month, so yay, I'll have milk through the winter Buddy is the buck, Rose is the white doe, and Sienna the brown doe, that I believe is due soon.... So if I as the founder of the GAA group can't pass up this deal, then hmmmm...LOL


----------



## margaret

Hi, I'm Meg and I definitely have a goat addiction problem:lol:
Don't know how I didn't see this thread before! What a wonderful group
I believe I'm currently at 23 goats. I have 2 I'm attempting to sell and I'm getting another Alpine buck next month(because I totally need 4 bucks!)
I have 13 does freshening in 2016, that's really not going to help my numbers!


----------



## margaret

goat said:


> Mom and I bought a new Lamancha buck. Then I saw another one that I just had to have so we bought that one as well., We did not really need the second one but I justified buying him by saying "we will need him next fall".


I did the same thing! I don't really need a new buck until next fall but this one was a good price and I really like him:lol:


----------



## Bree_6293

Bree_6293 said:


> Hi, my name is Bree. I have a goat addiction. Last year in June we started with1 buck 2 does, one in kid (twin boy and girl) and one with 2 boys at foot that we got wethered. Well fast forward a year and I have 36 minis and my partner has the bug too and has 18 boer and boer crosses! I said I would have no more than 25 but then some one I bought a baby from last year offered me 2 doe kids for much less than they are worth as she wanted them in a good home. They are registered too! There was a stud close down and I already had a doe of theirs on lease which I had fallen in love with so I bought her and her 1 year old daughter too as I couldn't resist the deal for buying Both...
> Then just the other day a last decided to get out of goats. She had 1 buck (which I love and was going to buy just him) 4 does and 2 twin doelings. Well my friend was interested too and close friends to her, and the lady wanted us to have them as we care so well for our goats and hers were her family (health issues meant she had to sell) so she let us have all of them! They are all at mine at the moment as they are due in November... My partner is in love with the goats too and our weekends are spent with goats, fencing for goats etc. we are 21 and 22...
> So as you can see we both have an addiction to goats!! Lucky we have the land to support them all!


Well 5 of the 6 does that were due have kidded with 5 doe kids and 1 buck kid. One more doe due! And then we were offered two registered elf does for free so we had to accept that!! And then we have 12 does due in 2016 for the first drop and I think between 6-10 that will be the second drop  plus my partners boers have been put with a buck...


----------



## janeen128

^^^So, are you going to be selling any of those kids?.... LOL


----------



## lilaalil

Gosh, I didn't think I had to join this group. I was doing so well. Got down from 7 goats to 4, a completely reasonable number by anyone's standards. 

Then I just bought a little buckling to breed my 4 does next fall, and just found out 2 of my does are now pregnant from a rented buck. I'm already planning how I could keep all of these future babies and use this new buckling to breed my older does and the coming batch of (hopefully) doelings, and then planning how I can get the next batch of grand-doelings bred to someone not related to them... what? How many goats will that be? 

Also cruising Craigslist, and seriously entertaining the thought of buying nearly every goat I see on there... I think sometime I forget I am the one who has to CARE for all of these animals, and how much more work and feed 7 was, compared to 4.


----------



## Bree_6293

janeen128 said:


> ^^^So, are you going to be selling any of those kids?.... LOL


Hmm I think the little boy and maybe 1 girl haha. Babies next season... Well.. I'm not good at selling them haha


----------



## jmez61690

So y'all.....


I'm about to have four. Dang goat math....


So I had gotten a buckling that passed away, and his breeder gave me a pregnant doe afterwards because she felt bad.....so then we had three. Now today, totally unrelated, I listed my old car for sale or trade on a fb farm site (it doesn't run so I just need it gone) and the same breeder said "I'll trade you Luna's mom for your car!" Uh, hello, yeah!! She's in milk, too. Soooooo I'm starting my milking experience a little sooner than I thought but it's working out great for me!! That means I have four mini dairy doesdoes and I've only spent $200 combined to buy them.... Can't turn that down!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I really am quite bad  I just got two more heavy bred nigi doe today and am probably getting another lamancha doe this weekend . That brings my total to 10 goats plus the new lamancha and whatever kids they have yet to deliver


----------



## janeen128

I think this sums it up folks... For some reason I always get another goat LOL in


----------



## happybleats

Im thinking this group has the wrong name on it....GTHMG would be better

(got to have more goats)


----------



## margaret

janeen128 said:


> I think this sums it up folks... For some reason I always get another goat LOL in
> View attachment 100693


That's awesome...and soo true!


----------



## janeen128

happybleats said:


> Im thinking this group has the wrong name on it....GTHMG would be better
> 
> (got to have more goats)


LOL!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yes, and I actually do NEED more goats. No, seriously. I hardly have any.


----------



## sassykat6181

Saw this, had to share








I have 1,3,4,6,8,9. I'm on my way


----------



## janeen128

^^^ I saw that too on FB... I think I need to work on #6 to help with the rest


----------



## Bree_6293

^^ haha love it! I have 1, 6, 7, 8 haha I have now got more land and so need to do fencing then will have 4! Then start saving for 3 and 2 haha


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


> Saw this, had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1,3,4,6,8,9. I'm on my way


I have 1,3,7,8,9 & 10 and we're working on #4


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm working on 6 (but don't worry, he's caving! He WANTS me to buy more stuff to help our little runt grow and thrive. :-D )


----------



## sassykat6181

^ that's right, make him love the littles!


----------



## Alleysalley02

I don't have many goats but I am addicted! I want more and more! Every ad on Craigslist I contact them! (At least the ones I like) I am stopping my self but it's too hard! I'll join!


----------



## janeen128

Okay, back to square 1 folks.... Gotta downsize... All my bucks are leaving soon either as stud animals or auction, or I might even get them all processed for our use. The 1 mini ober I'm hoping I can sell, he's registered... Also if I do end up culling a 2 year old boer/Nubian doe I'll be down to 10.... I'm was trying to get down to 3 goats and 3 sheep but ummm I think I might be going backwards..... HELP LOL!


----------



## thegoatmama

*looks around* Oh, I love this place! :greengrin:

Hi, my name is Rebecca and I'm hopelessly addicted to goats!
I started with 2 wethers, then took on caring for 8 does and over the past 4 years has grown to a solid 22. I had gotten it down to 15, but then this year I was introduced to a lady who had 3 Nubians she couldn't care for anymore...18, then another lady with 4 that needed to go to a good home...22. I've been told I've begun running a Goat Adoption Agency. :hammer:



sassykat6181 said:


> Saw this, had to share
> I have 1,3,4,6,8,9. I'm on my way :wink:


I have 1,4,6,10.
I told Santa I want 2,5,8 and 9. :slapfloor:


----------



## janeen128

thegoatmama said:


> *looks around* Oh, I love this place! :greengrin:
> 
> Hi, my name is Rebecca and I'm hopelessly addicted to goats!
> I started with 2 wethers, then took on caring for 8 does and over the past 4 years has grown to a solid 22. I had gotten it down to 15, but then this year I was introduced to a lady who had 3 Nubians she couldn't care for anymore...18, then another lady with 4 that needed to go to a good home...22. I've been told I've begun running a Goat Adoption Agency. :hammer:
> 
> I have 1,4,6,10.
> I told Santa I want 2,5,8 and 9. :slapfloor:


LOL!! That's how I got 7 of mine, well one black lamb is in the free mix...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

lol yeppers I just got given a small herd of Oberhalsi goats - a buck, 8 does, and 3 kids - wait one of the does and kids are LaManchas lol went from 18 to 28 0 got to find homes for those Obers lol


----------



## janeen128

Oh my I love obers.... I'm actually considering going exclusively with obers, however I'm looking into smaller goats, and think I'm going with kinders... Which means I have a lot of goats to sell... I need smaller goats so my elderly mom feels comfortable around them.


----------



## goathiker

Are those Obers tattooed? I sold a herd intact and the guy flipped them. I still have registration papers for them.


----------



## janeen128

^^^ that would be cool Jill...


----------



## Goatzrule

^^^i want to find out what happens...that'd be really cool


----------



## thegoatmama

janeen128 said:


> LOL!! That's how I got 7 of mine, well one black lamb is in the free mix...


That's awesome! :greengrin:
Not a bad way to grow a herd, it is?



dreamacresfarm2 said:


> lol yeppers I just got given a small herd of Oberhalsi goats - a buck, 8 does, and 3 kids - wait one of the does and kids are LaManchas lol went from 18 to 28 0 got to find homes for those Obers lol


Wow. that's a big jump from 18 to 28! I don't have any LaMancha or Oberhasli and I regret that most days... :laugh:


----------



## txrodeogirl21

I must live in the wrong area...nobody around here ever gives me free goats  lol. People around here still expect $200 for culls. I NEED more dairy babies


----------



## cfish001

I think I am addicted to goats. I have 13 goats with 8 of those bred. We expect to have kids in 2 months. 

We traded one of our bucks and in the deal we get one of the does from the breeding - should be a 4 way cross. Our buck was a saanen/oberhasli. Their does are lamancha/alpine. 

I feel like an expectant mother - cant wait to see our new babies this year!


----------



## cfish001

janeen128 said:


> Oh my I love obers.... I'm actually considering going exclusively with obers, however I'm looking into smaller goats, and think I'm going with kinders... Which means I have a lot of goats to sell... I need smaller goats so my elderly mom feels comfortable around them.


I love obers too - in fact I am looking to add another buck to my herd - need new breeding stock. I see that you are in edgewood, wa (just south of Federal Way). You are fairly close to me - I live in Longview, WA. You live close enough. If you are going to sell them can we talk? I have looked into kinders too but am on the fence right now about them.

Carrol
Oak Point Farm
Longview, WA


----------



## cfish001

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> lol yeppers I just got given a small herd of Oberhalsi goats - a buck, 8 does, and 3 kids - wait one of the does and kids are LaManchas lol went from 18 to 28 0 got to find homes for those Obers lol


I am sooooo jealous. I love obers.


----------



## janeen128

cfish001 said:


> I love obers too - in fact I am looking to add another buck to my herd - need new breeding stock. I see that you are in edgewood, wa (just south of Federal Way). You are fairly close to me - I live in Longview, WA. You live close enough. If you are going to sell them can we talk? I have looked into kinders too but am on the fence right now about them.
> 
> Carrol
> Oak Point Farm
> Longview, WA


I have an Oberhasli buck for sale I'm selling all my bucks because I'm not going to breed back until 2017 or 2018. He isn't registered, his dad is but mom is not.... Trying to get an answer if his mom can be registered, but no response yet.. Let me know if you are interested... My mom says she likes the obers, so I'll stick with them for awhile I have Nubians too...


----------



## thegoatmama

txrodeogirl21 said:


> I must live in the wrong area...nobody around here ever gives me free goats  lol. People around here still expect $200 for culls. I NEED more dairy babies


It's weird. When it happens they kind of fall into your lap. :laugh: 
Dude! $200 for culls?! are those adults or kids?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Jill some of them have tats but not all of them. I got them from a local lady so I don't think they would be yours. 2 this years doelings, 1 yearling doe, 1 11 year old doe ( I am keeping her she now has rescue status) and 6 does between 2 and 6 years of age. The buck is around 6/8 years - I want to try and breed him once to see if he is still fertile.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds about right actually, these were sold and flipped about 5 years ago. Weird...


----------



## txrodeogirl21

Went to sale barn just to see what they had and scrawny older does were going from $150-300 and younger ones went no less than $200. Found a few on Craigslist and cheapest I found was $200. When I found a good breeder I was interested in buying from the cheapest he had was $600. I'm looking for good dairy goats and they are not easy to find in my area and the few that are here are expensive. Everybody in this area raises boers and even they sell for $200+ with an abundance of them available. It's crazy and I just wanna cry. I NEED more goat babies.


----------



## goathiker

Are you close to HappyBleats? She sells a lot of dairy goats.


----------



## janeen128

txrodeogirl21 said:


> Went to sale barn just to see what they had and scrawny older does were going from $150-300 and younger ones went no less than $200. Found a few on Craigslist and cheapest I found was $200. When I found a good breeder I was interested in buying from the cheapest he had was $600. I'm looking for good dairy goats and they are not easy to find in my area and the few that are here are expensive. Everybody in this area raises boers and even they sell for $200+ with an abundance of them available. It's crazy and I just wanna cry. I NEED more goat babies.


Wow!! That's crazy Hopefully you can hook up with Happybleats...


----------



## janeen128

Well, this is good news, I think I've got my boer/Nubian herd sold, $ and pick up still pending. I was also going to sell my ober buck Charlie and the mini ober Hip Hop. Just got word that Charlie's mom finally got registered so now I can register him...YAY... Oh wait I was going to try to sell him.... Oh well, I guess I'm keeping both knuckle heads..... I'm more then likely going to get a polled Nigerian buckling in the spring, registered of course... So, perhaps I am going with my original plan to breed mini oberhaslis/oberians and mini Nubians.... Although, maybe I can breed some mini Nuberhaslis... LOL.... For those of you who don't know me, I'm hopelessly addicted to goats, and my plans change very often......


----------



## sassykat6181

^plans??? What plans??? There's never any planning in goats, it just happens....at least that's what I keep telling myself, and husband, and family. Bwahahahahahhahaha!


----------



## VVFarm

This thread is awesome! So many people just like me. I shall have to direct my "live-in parole officer" here the next time he calls me strange. 
I'm an addict. I'll freely admit it but I've no desire for help or recovery. 
It all started when I convinced my husband that two milk does would salvage the pasture that my horses (another addiction...) were destroying. Well two does easily became three... Then we had the fencing so we might as well put some Boers in there for money-making. Ten boers quickly became 20, then we needed fresh bloodlines, then a new barn to house them. Then I needed more goats to justify the big barn and then.... Goat math!!!  Two goats plus crazy goat lady equals 80 goats & a befuddled husband.


----------



## goathiker

^^^ We have a new bad example :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Wow...My live-in parole officer may ban me from this thread! ;-) (Especially since I keep mentioning how much more convenient it would be to have bucks living HERE instead of driving a bazillion miles for breeding. And , of course, I'd need 2 bucks - one for each breed. Wait, make that 4 bucks so I can alternate bloodlines.)


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## VVFarm

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...My live-in parole officer may ban me from this thread! ;-) (Especially since I keep mentioning how much more convenient it would be to have bucks living HERE instead of driving a bazillion miles for breeding. And , of course, I'd need 2 bucks - one for each breed. Wait, make that 4 bucks so I can alternate bloodlines.)


Absolutely easier to have the bucks on-site. Just think how much easier HIS life will be when he doesn't have you jumping thru hoops to get your girls bred? ;-)


----------



## janeen128

sassykat6181 said:


>


LOL!! So true...


----------



## janeen128

VVFarm said:


> Absolutely easier to have the bucks on-site. Just think how much easier HIS life will be when he doesn't have you jumping thru hoops to get your girls bred? ;-)


Yes, it is easier to breed. In some ways I'm glad my bucks are staying.... I just need 2 more buck pens set up, then I can then do buck service here, and my boys will be home bound


----------



## Goatzrule

so I am going to be keeping two kids this spring "just for show season" we all know what this means...my mom will have "bonded" and there is no way we can sell them after they are apart of the herd, and we still have our buckling for last year that im "trying" to sell....I really am cuz if I sell him I get another doe and hay (hey get it) that means more kids, but this buckling is now dubbed Donald Trump cuz he looks like him and he is my mom's favorite so cant sell him....maybe we will just skip the selling and go straight to the point in me getting another kid. We are going to be going to nationals and there has to be goats for sale there so why not and dads not there to say no and really what's another couple goats anyway he'll never even notice them. 7 going on.....I lost count


----------



## Goatzrule

janeen128 said:


> LOL!! So true...


OMG!!!! I want that on a tee shirt


----------



## Goatzrule

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...My live-in parole officer may ban me from this thread! ;-) (Especially since I keep mentioning how much more convenient it would be to have bucks living HERE instead of driving a bazillion miles for breeding. And , of course, I'd need 2 bucks - one for each breed. Wait, make that 4 bucks so I can alternate bloodlines.)


You can use my boys!!!!!!! im only a state over


----------



## margaret

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...My live-in parole officer may ban me from this thread! ;-) (Especially since I keep mentioning how much more convenient it would be to have bucks living HERE instead of driving a bazillion miles for breeding. And , of course, I'd need 2 bucks - one for each breed. Wait, make that 4 bucks so I can alternate bloodlines.)


Of course you need bucks! Life is so much easier(not to mention interesting) with them around:lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> You can use my boys!!!!!!! im only a state over


Hahahahahaha! The hubby rolls his eyes at driving 45 minutes away...I can't imagine what he'd say if I told him I needed to drive 2-4 hours away and leave our does and then drive back again to pick them up. I so stink at coordinating "drive-by" breedings.


----------



## Goatzrule

Lol sounds like you need a buck, my dad didn't want one but life is so much easier with them here and he thinks they are funny...atleast he isn't the one trying to get their food bowls out of the pen while they use their pee as a squirt gun


----------



## janeen128

janeen128 said:


> Well, this is good news, I think I've got my boer/Nubian herd sold, $ and pick up still pending. I was also going to sell my ober buck Charlie and the mini ober Hip Hop. Just got word that Charlie's mom finally got registered so now I can register him...YAY... Oh wait I was going to try to sell him.... Oh well, I guess I'm keeping both knuckle heads..... I'm more then likely going to get a polled Nigerian buckling in the spring, registered of course... So, perhaps I am going with my original plan to breed mini oberhaslis/oberians and mini Nubians.... Although, maybe I can breed some mini Nuberhaslis... LOL.... For those of you who don't know me, I'm hopelessly addicted to goats, and my plans change very often......


Guy never showed up with the $ and I figured out pen arrangements so they are staying... LOL... So I'll have A LOT of goats come mid February


----------



## Steampunked

I think I have a problem because I am:


Lurking on a goat forum well before I can keep goats.
Lurking on a goat forum before I've convinced my council I can HAVE goats.
I fantasise about having Nigerian Dwarfs even though they barely exist in my country.
I've convinced my husband we're having goats even though it's at least three years away.

I mean, ugh, I do keep (and breed) chickens for eggs, meat, and fun, but I pretty much live on the outskirts of one of the two largest cities in Australia, and my work is entirely high-tech. But...I've been here for ages now, reading the forum just in case I can get milking goats...

I really, really want Nigerian Dwarfs. At least there's a chance in hell now of getting them. Plus my council in Belgrave is packed with weird folks, hippies, old goths like me, punks, and other types, so there's more chance than usual they'll approve.


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm sure when the time is right you will find some milking goats, even if you have to ship them from another country and yes Nigerians are awesome and fun to have,


----------



## VVFarm

Oh Steampunked! You have it bad. You are a true goat-person. Once you get those first Nigerians you're going to be an unstoppable goat-addict! Good luck. I hope you find them soon!


----------



## janeen128

Yep, you already have it bad Steambunked!! Although I'm sure you will find the right goaties at the right time, you will be addicted before too long, especially after having a few.


----------



## Steampunked

Goatzrule said:


> I'm sure when the time is right you will find some milking goats, even if you have to ship them from another country and yes Nigerians are awesome and fun to have,


Thankfully other people have covered importing Nigerians - one person has invested probably hundreds of thousands of dollars bringing sperm and eggs in! So a half-Nigerian here costs thousands, heh.

We have strict import laws - a group has been bringing in rare breed chickens. A couple of years ago one chick out of the several thousand in the containment facility tested positive for salmonella. So they put down every single bird and the importers lost all their cash. If any of the parents had tested positive for anything in the UK, they'd also have put down all the chicks.

I've heard rumours that for mammals, the sperm-egg import works like this: quarantined animals donate in another country, then the donors are put down and full autopsies run. If the tests are all passed, the sperm and eggs can be imported and stored in a special facility.

When Boers were first imported, one particularly good buck went for $80,000!

I do have it bad, though, and I really, reaaaaaally want my little milking goats.


----------



## Goatzrule

wow thats extreme, There use to be someone on here in australia with goats though she's not on much anymore. that must really stink :/ im sure you will get some eventually


----------



## Bree_6293

I am from Australia and know some one that owns one of the 100% ND bucks. She has just had kids born and is selling a few 50% wethers.. They are stunning. All the Donors were kept in quarantine in America for a period of time whilst they harvested the eggs and sperm. Then killed whilst all the eggs and sperm are kept. Once killed they get through more testing and if they pass all that the eggs and sperm or embryos are brought over and used in Australia goats. The 100% bucks sold for around $12,000 aust. The wethers are being sold for 500 a pair I think. The buck is lovely but ofcourse being that the parents all have to be put down they are not going to be the best of the best.. I have australian miniature goats that I have been breeding towards better udders and milk production. I have one line that is extremely easy to hand milk and gives 500-600ml mornkng and nigjt when feeding twins or over 1L once the kids are weaned. Her daughter freshened the same and was a better udder again! I have kept her full brother as a buck to try and improve more udders as I love them being like little milkers and they have a purpose. Their milk is creamy and lovely too.


----------



## Bree_6293

It is stoney creek miniature goats. If you type MGBA to google and go to QLD members page you can find stoney creek. They have first fleet Apollo. He is a lovely boy that I get to see at the shows we go to.


----------



## Crystal

I may have an addiction. I have support though. My sister she is my support and..... Well our last goat is her fault and maybe the one before that but the three before that was kind of both. Oh I forgot about the very last one was her fault too. Hmm I am starting to see a pattern. I was the one who doubled our herd in the beginning but it was small then. It was a package deal:-D. Soo many bloodlines so little time. I am really excited for 2016 kids with all the new and old bucks we own. Oh bucks are included in this addiction I may have. Another breeder I know just asked if I wanted another one because she knows we like bucks and his lines. It's still in debate. My sister and I share our herd so it's half and half plus a few our children own. So a little less than half. Okay I feel better now. Just don't make me count how many.:-D


----------



## janeen128

^^^LOL!! Sounds like you both need to join


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh, oh, OH! Yesterday my live-in parole officer sat me down for "a talk". I thought I was in trouble...And he says, says he, "Our friend Pete is getting rid of a bunch of wood siding. Do you think we could use that to side the pallet barn you've been trying to build?"

I'm still in shock.

Someone slap me or something!

Seriously!

Because you KNOW what will happen if I get more barn space...

:clap:


----------



## VVFarm

^^ Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## janeen128

Yay groovyoldlady!! This group seems to be helping Just curious, are you going to stick with Nigerians and Lamanchas?


----------



## groovyoldlady

janeen128 said:


> Yay groovyoldlady!! This group seems to be helping Just curious, are you going to stick with Nigerians and Lamanchas?


Probably, for now. I really like LaManchas alot. I keep saying I don't like Nigerians, but the truth is I DO love the ones I have. I'd like to stay with only one or two breeds. More than that and I'll need to shoot myself in the head at breeding season.

Unless we get bucks. Mwa-ha-hah-ha-ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

lol staying with one or two is a good idea. and the little NDs are sooooo cute


----------



## janeen128

Happy New Year to all my GAA peeps May we all enjoy the new year with our goaties


----------



## Goatzrule

Happy new year!


----------



## margaret

Happy New Year y'all!:snowbounce: 
Looking forward to another year with my awesome TGS family


----------



## txrodeogirl21

Since my husband got me unintentionally addicted to goats I have continued to increase my goat family. We started off by me sneaking away to buy my first goat, a Nigerian Dwarf buck, while he was at work. When we went to go buy chickens the guy had a ND doe who he thought to be bred he talked my husband into, still waiting on babies but did get positive pregnancy test back. Just not positive whether his buck got her or ours did and I hate waiting. Then he bought me a Nubian cross who had been exposed to bucks in that herd, again still waiting on babies. I then found a guy who had 2 Nubian does and a La Mancha doe who were all supposed to be bred. One Nubian had triplets, 2 does and a buck, and the other had twin does. The La Mancha's pregnancy test came back negative . Things have been great and I was told no more goats. In being addicted I told my husband I wanted more babies for Christmas. I started making plans with someone to get a couple more doe kids. I once again snuck off to buy these 2 beautiful doelings. I have been told that I am NOT allowed to buy any more goats until we get the financing for the new house we want and get the pens set up. I'm not sure I can contain myself when it comes to buying goats. Starting my New Year off with 11 goats and more on the way. Not sure that's enough though. If anyone has any goats that need a new home...I'm going to do my best to buy, or rescue, as many as I can afford to keep.


----------



## Bree_6293

txrodeogirl21 said:


> Since my husband got me unintentionally addicted to goats I have continued to increase my goat family. We started off by me sneaking away to buy my first goat, a Nigerian Dwarf buck, while he was at work. When we went to go buy chickens the guy had a ND doe who he thought to be bred he talked my husband into, still waiting on babies but did get positive pregnancy test back. Just not positive whether his buck got her or ours did and I hate waiting. Then he bought me a Nubian cross who had been exposed to bucks in that herd, again still waiting on babies. I then found a guy who had 2 Nubian does and a La Mancha doe who were all supposed to be bred. One Nubian had triplets, 2 does and a buck, and the other had twin does. The La Mancha's pregnancy test came back negative . Things have been great and I was told no more goats. In being addicted I told my husband I wanted more babies for Christmas. I started making plans with someone to get a couple more doe kids. I once again snuck off to buy these 2 beautiful doelings. I have been told that I am NOT allowed to buy any more goats until we get the financing for the new house we want and get the pens set up. I'm not sure I can contain myself when it comes to buying goats. Starting my New Year off with 11 goats and more on the way. Not sure that's enough though. If anyone has any goats that need a new home...I'm going to do my best to buy, or rescue, as many as I can afford to keep.


Haha you sound just like me! Was given our first buck which I picked up when my partner was out.. Then bought 2 does, one was supposed to be bred but never was. Then we got two little doelings and then another and another then a second buck. Then there was a stud that I loved the animals from that decided to lease out some of their animals to have a break for a year so I leased a doe and a buck. Put the buck over my 2 does of breeding age and the lease doe. Then when my girls were a few months pregnant the lady decided to sell up so I bought the Doe I had on lease and one of her older daughters but not the buck. I ended up buying another buck though with better parentage and selling the older buck.. Well free leasing until they no longer want him really.. We started about a year and a half ago and are now at 40 goats! We have expanded quickly but only at what we can afford to give them the best care.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## groovyoldlady

So...we lost our little Kitty-Bit a couple of days ago. :-( So now there's a hole in our herd and in my 14 year-old daughter's showing plans. So it's ok for me to be looking at "Goats for Sale"....RIGHT?


----------



## janeen128

Again so sorry you lost her  Yes, it is okay to look at "Goats for Sale" after all your daughter needs a goat to show Limit yourself to one though... (LOL)


----------



## sassykat6181

Or 2......


----------



## margaret

groovyoldlady said:


> So...we lost our little Kitty-Bit a couple of days ago. :-( So now there's a hole in our herd and in my 14 year-old daughter's showing plans. So it's ok for me to be looking at "Goats for Sale"....RIGHT?


Yes Groovy, perfectly fine


----------



## thegoatmama

I agree! those goats aren't going to buy themselves :slapfloor:



Goatzrule said:


> Happy new year!


Hey, Kelsie where do I get me an "official" GAA #? :laugh:
Janeen, can I be #12 or do I make a head count in this thread?


----------



## goathiker

Just make a head count.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I could use a number too....would it be 14? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hard to keep track isn't it? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes! And now that I have seen a blue goat....I need one! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

only counted the number of "confession" and i was the 11 person to confess so that's what i did... i was thinking about putting it on a tee shirt


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I want a number too


----------



## Goatzrule

im a trendsetter lol


----------



## janeen128

Oh, goodness.... I'll count you all up, give me a week...LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

I claimed 14!!


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> I claimed 14!!


You are actually #6


----------



## Bree_6293

Well... I just can't help my self! We had said no more but then this doe that I have really liked for ages came up for sale... Let's just say she isn't for sale anymore


----------



## janeen128

Bree_6293 said:


> Well... I just can't help my self! We had said no more but then this doe that I have really liked for ages came up for sale... Let's just say she isn't for sale anymore


LOL What's 1 more? Pics?


----------



## Bree_6293

This is dolce gabana or as we have named her Dolly. She has been shown a few times for a champion a reserve and a grand champion. A while ago a stud shut down and there was a doe that I already had of theirs on lease so I bought her and her 1 year old daughter and couldn't afford this one at the same time. One year later the lady that bought her has bred a doe kid from her so is keeping the kid and put her up for sale.. I think she was advertised for all of 30 mins before I said I would buy her. The lady said within the one day of her being advertised she had 6 people contact her after I did but before she took the ad down!


----------



## janeen128

Awe, such a cutie


----------



## Bree_6293

Yer she wasn't all that friendly with her previous owners but will already come running up when she sees me


----------



## Goatzrule

Wow shes beautiful. Hey one more cant hurt its called natural medicine. Youre lucky then


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> im a trendsetter lol


LOL yes you are



janeen128 said:


> Oh, goodness.... I'll count you all up, give me a week...LOL


I can help with that :-D I counted everyone in sequence.

numbers for everybody!

1. janeen128
2. lottsagoats1
3. CritterCarnival
4. happybleats
5. fivemoremiles
6. NyGoatMom
7. Cedar Point Kikos
8. rebellNny
9. dreamacresfarm2
10. Bree_6293
11. Goatzrule
12. Jessica84
13. jmez61690
14. goathiker (sorry goathiker, jmez61690 beat you to #13 by 57 minutes :hug
15. Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis
16. CrazyDogLady
17. Springbett Farm
18. AncientBlue
19. sassykat6181
20. valleyhavengoats
21. springkids
22. Lstein
23. groovyoldlady
24. top_goat
25. J.O.Y. Farm
26. PygmyMom
27. snrsfarm
28. txrodeogirl21
29. goat
30. margaret
31. lilaalil
32. gegegoatgirl2698
33. Alleysalley02
34. thegoatmama
35. dreamacresfarm2
36. cfish001
37. VVFarm
38. Steampunked
39. Crystal


----------



## janeen128

Cool!! thank you thegoatmamma


----------



## groovyoldlady

23 is a groovy number! ;-) Maybe I should own 23 goats??????? :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

hahaha that is a good idea but that means Id have to have 11....that not enough


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hey! I have a goal now, 16. OK have four, however many kids, I'm thinking 5 just because Cookie has had twins her last two kidding and Carina has had triplets her last two years. So, I could be at nine. Five more. Well, I want a quality buck who adds to what I've already got. That'd be 10. I have six goats to buy! I better start working a lil extra. Hey, this group is working great, I feel better already. I don't have an addiction, I'm goat deprived!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And yes, obviously I'm having issues counting in that previous post.


----------



## sassykat6181

I'd probably have a lower number if I admitted my guilt sooner, rather than making myself feel better by reading all the other posts first!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I'm #9 - cool number


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> 23 is a groovy number! ;-) Maybe I should own 23 goats??????? :laugh:


Well, we can't go with that logic, because I'm #1, and we ALL know I can't just have one goat


----------



## Bree_6293

janeen128 said:


> Well, we can't go with that logic, because I'm #1, and we ALL know I can't just have one goat


No cant say that logic suits me either! 10 is just not enough for me  as I explained I have an addiction :/


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I wasn't counting Jaanen. She's the founding member :lol: She needs like...

Founder of GAA
Helping people overcome feeling of guilt caused by GGMG syndrome


----------



## janeen128

^^^LOL


----------



## margaret

#30...So I need at LEAST 30 goats, right?


----------



## Goatzrule

What does GGMG stand for. My mom said if my sister sells two of her goats she'll let me get two manchies, that's fair right?


----------



## sassykat6181

Gotta get more goats


----------



## Bree_6293

Goatzrule said:


> What does GGMG stand for. My mom said if my sister sells two of her goats she'll let me get two manchies, that's fair right?


I think so  my partner is selling some of his boers so I have more paddocks for my minis... So I guess this means I can have more minis?? And 1 boer is the same size as two minis so each one he sells I can get 2 minis?? Haha I think that's good goat logic


----------



## janeen128

I thought it stood for Goats Goats & More Goats..LOL....


----------



## thegoatmama

janeen128 said:


> Cool!! thank you thegoatmamma


You're welcome! :hi5:



groovyoldlady said:


> 23 is a groovy number! :wink: Maybe I should own 23 goats??????? :laugh:


23 is a very groovy number! Following your logic...I need 12 more. I am *so* ok with that! :lol:



CrazyDogLady said:


> Hey, this group is working great, I feel better already. I don't have an addiction, I'm goat deprived!


:slapfloor: :slapfloor: You poor thing!



goathiker said:


> Oh, I wasn't counting Jaanen. She's the founding member :lol: She needs like...
> 
> Founder of GAA
> Helping people overcome feeling of guilt caused by GGMG syndrome


:laugh:that is great!



Goatzrule said:


> What does GGMG stand for. My mom said if my sister sells two of her goats she'll let me get two manchies, that's fair right?


that's totally fair. :greengrin:



janeen128 said:


> I thought it stood for Goats Goats & More Goats..LOL....


:lol: Roger.


----------



## Goatzrule

My teacher said I can bring them to school (she teaches Agriculture Tech) So two bottle babies.......or a bred doe? I can't decide


----------



## Goatzrule

Yup I second that. This group has actually helped me get over my fear of being the only one affected by this disease and taught me how to open my heart to more than 9 goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

My addiction started with chickens. They were my "gateway drug" lol


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> My teacher said I can bring them to school (she teaches Agriculture Tech) So two bottle babies.......or a bred doe? I can't decide


I vote for the bottle babies! Kids are always a hit, but a preggers doe waddling around might be fun too! 



Goatzrule said:


> Yup I second that. This group has actually helped me get over my fear of being the only one affected by this disease and taught me how to open my heart to more than 9 goats.


I know, right?



sassykat6181 said:


> My addiction started with chickens. They were my "gateway drug" lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule

^ hmmmmm definitely kids that way they can be use to being around NDs


----------



## Goatzrule

So with all the snow we are going to build an indoor play pen hmmmmm...............and in the spring I could definitely turn those into stall for more goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> ^ hmmmmm definitely kids that way they can be use to being around NDs


I agree, deff. start with kids, when I added older does they were a bit more pushy with my NDs and they babies grew up with them and even being twice the size, still let the NDs boss them around lol!


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> So with all the snow we are going to build an indoor play pen hmmmmm...............and in the spring I could definitely turn those into stall for more goats


I like the way you think and I'm sure your future goats will too! :clap:


----------



## goathiker

My limit is 8 so... Someone else needs to take my other 6...


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> My addiction started with chickens. They were my "gateway drug" lol


Hahaha! After the "Beagle Incident" (don't ask!) my hubby said NO MORE PETS!!!!!!!!! EVER!!!!! But then we joined 4-H and the girls started showing dairy goats and talking about dairy goats and playing with dairy goats and helping me farm sit dairy goats.

In a moment of weakness (or, perhaps, temporary insanity) he gave in and let me get the girls one dwarf hamster each.

And so it began...

:laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

^I think mine sounds something like that. Hamster at 4, goldfish at 7, Bunnies at 8, ponies at 9 and goats at 9,10,11,12,13,14,15............to be continued. Adding a dog this weekend


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good thing my number is 6....lol....we don't count spring kids, right?


----------



## Goatzrule

^I dont count spring kids....last spring....the spring before that, nope just leave them out they dont count lol


----------



## goathiker

I think twin does only count as one too :scratch:


----------



## Goatzrule

hey who said we had to know how to count


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree Jill....too small to be individual :lol:


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> hey who said we had to know how to count


Yeah, I think I forgot how to count since taking in my 3 that turned into 5 rescues.... LOL...


----------



## Goatzrule

and wethers dont either


----------



## goathiker

By that reckoning I only have 3 goats :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are way too funny!! :lol: 
I have 20 goats on the property... But only 7 of which are mine  lol! So I'm still in the clear right?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> Hahaha! After the "Beagle Incident" (don't ask!) my hubby said NO MORE PETS!!!!!!!!! EVER!!!!! But then we joined 4-H and the girls started showing dairy goats and talking about dairy goats and playing with dairy goats and helping me farm sit dairy goats.
> 
> In a moment of weakness (or, perhaps, temporary insanity) he gave in and let me get the girls one dwarf hamster each.
> 
> And so it began...
> 
> :laugh:


I've been wearing my husband down since the first date....

I talked so much about wanting a dog that he got me our lab/boxer for our first Valentine's day together... He presented her to me with a big red bow and said "This is collateral. If you dump me I'm taking her to the pound." Then a few years later she needed a friend....our mastiff mix. Then my toddler needed a cat... And then I needed to teach my girls responsibility and get them in 4-h, and our new house was just perfect for mini goats.....and now I'm obsessed. And moving up to a standard soon. 

He never knew what hit him.


----------



## margaret

This group is for when everyone around us says we have too many goats, we can come here for assurance that _no_ we don't have too many, it's perfectly fine:lol:


----------



## margaret

That is why I probably won't marry anyone who is not completely open to the idea of me operating a dairy goat farm, goat milk soap company and large show herd:lol:
And actually, I'll probably bring my goat herd with me when I get married, so there will be no convincing my husband to let me get a few goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My gosh, look at all you addicts! Not me though, never  I'm merely a goat enthusiast :shades: :lol:

What number am I?.... :underchair:


----------



## margaret

Enthusiast, I like that word much better:lol:


----------



## margaret

40, or something like that:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, number 40.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh :lol: Well, 40 isn't so bad, after all I have curbed my enthusiasm since the 90's :lol: But I don't think I need 40 goats, 17 is more than enough, I'd prefer 10-12.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> That is why I probably won't marry anyone who is not completely open to the idea of me operating a dairy goat farm, goat milk soap company and large show herd:lol:
> 
> And actually, I'll probably bring my goat herd with me when I get married, so there will be no convincing my husband to let me get a few goats


Same here!! Haha!!! My good guy friend and I like eachother and are very close, we just aren't dating... But he knows if I go anywhere, my goats come with me! Lol! And that I want a few dogs inside, never mind my LGDs that I plan to breed here and there  lol! He tells me I'm a Crazy Goat Girl, but he's totally ok with it lol!  he better be if anything happens between us lol!!

And what am # am I, I lost track reading through.. Lol


----------



## goathiker

You are 25


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Didn't even see my name on the list! I forgot I even replied to the thread so early on! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

^ Skyla has he met the bucks yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup he has lol! I just tell him to be careful of their aim haha! He backs up a bit then goes back to petting them lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

So guys im off to New Orleans in the morning to pick out my new dog. Yup thats right my parole officer is letting me get a dog! (He just can't say no to me) 
And as long as i dont see any of your faces on My Strange Addictions ill see you all on wednesday....... everyone keeps asking why im going all the way to new orleans to get a dog but i mean why not, right?


----------



## thegoatmama

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I've been wearing my husband down since the first date....
> 
> I talked so much about wanting a dog that he got me our lab/boxer for our first Valentine's day together... He presented her to me with a big red bow and said "This is collateral. If you dump me I'm taking her to the pound."


:slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor:
I am not going to stop laughing at that any time soon!!!!!



Goatzrule said:


> So guys im off to New Orleans in the morning to pick out my new dog. Yup thats right my parole officer is letting me get a dog! (He just can't say no to me)
> And as long as i dont see any of your faces on My Strange Addictions ill see you all on wednesday....... everyone keeps asking why im going all the way to new orleans to get a dog but i mean why not, right?


Have a great trip! Looking forward to pictures :-D P.S. your parole officer sounds like a pushover. :lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same here!! Haha!!! My good guy friend and I like eachother and are very close, we just aren't dating... But he knows if I go anywhere, my goats come with me! Lol! And that I want a few dogs inside, never mind my LGDs that I plan to breed here and there  lol! He tells me I'm a Crazy Goat Girl, but he's totally ok with it lol!  he better be if anything happens between us lol!!
> 
> And what am # am I, I lost track reading through.. Lol


My siblings alwasy say I'll meet my future husband at a goat show...And I'm thinking "yep, probably pretty true" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> My siblings alwasy say I'll meet my future husband at a goat show...And I'm thinking "yep, probably pretty true" :lol:


Haha!! Hey, if it works  lol!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

IM Back!!!!!!!!!!!! And I found my dog, she is literally my other half and will be coming home in a couple weeks. I almost crying when I got on the plane and flew out she is the best thing ever. Her name is Fea....Ill post pictures in a minute.


----------



## Goatzrule

I put pictures on a separate thread....


----------



## Goatzrule

Okay sorry got off topic but does it count as addicted to only be looking for colleges that might let me keep my goats there or looking for colleges close to people on TGS with the hope that they let me bored my goats and dog their while I go to college....that doesn't count as addicted does it?


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> Okay sorry got off topic but does it count as addicted to only be looking for colleges that might let me keep my goats there or looking for colleges close to people on TGS with the hope that they let me bored my goats and dog their while I go to college....that doesn't count as addicted does it?


Yep, sure does count...LOL What area are you in?


----------



## janeen128

By the way what is the topic of your new thread?


----------



## Goatzrule

my trip to new orleans.......area as in studies or where i live? Im looking in Agriculture. My favorite so far is Texas A&M (They have a course just for sheep and goats) I have like 3 more years before I need to apply but with my dog and the goats, mom keeps saying that they will stay with them while I go off to college and the goats will live out the rest of their lives as pets but after all the work ive done and am doing with the farm for breeding and I want to keep their line going I want to see if they can come with me.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ BAHAHAH!!!!!! My friend just sent me that the other day, gosh that's so me! And I say I have a fish brain (I have horrible memory!) and so a lot of people call my Dory and so she sent it to me and said of look! It's you! :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

margaret said:


> That is why I probably won't marry anyone who is not completely open to the idea of me operating a dairy goat farm, goat milk soap company and large show herd:lol:
> And actually, I'll probably bring my goat herd with me when I get married, so there will be no convincing my husband to let me get a few goats


Lol, I've always told my parents that I would never even consider dating/marrying any man unless they where 110% ok with all my animals and completely understood that I have a very slight:wink: addiction to goats,cats and all fluffy things!!  So far I've stuck to my guns, 19 and never been in a relationship. . . my dads only slightly worried!:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: that's way too funny! I'm pretty much the same way, I've told everyone in not going anywhere without my animals so any guy that wants me, better want them too! 
I'm 21 and have never been in a relationship either lol! 
Though I think my dad is more happy than worried  lol! :ROFL:


----------



## MoonShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: that's way too funny! I'm pretty much the same way, I've told everyone in not going anywhere without my animals so any guy that wants me, better want them too!
> I'm 21 and have never been in a relationship either lol!
> Though I think my dad is more happy than worried  lol! :ROFL:


My dad would probably be happy if he didn't think I was going to be a poor goat farmer, devoid of money, struggling for food LOL!!:ROFL: I keep telling him I have a business plan!!! Though he's right on one thing, I do need a better paying job lol.:roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MoonShadow said:


> My dad would probably be happy if he didn't think I was going to be a poor goat farmer, devoid of money, struggling for food LOL!!:ROFL: I keep telling him I have a business plan!!! Though he's right on one thing, I do need a better paying job lol.:roll:


Haha!! Yeah, I can say the same on that for my dad lol! 

And gosh do I know that feeling in the job thing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not addicted  hey Skyla I'm still waiting on current pix of that Nubian so I can show you but now a baby brown agouti Pygmy caught my eye!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh no, not at all Dee  lol!

Haha!!! Oh boy!  haha!! Do I get to see pictures ?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You wanna see the Pygmy?? They were just born today! First two are does then the buckling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think you should get an itty bitty little pygmy to perch on top of your big goats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should right! I would love a tiny goat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would like one that doesn't get bigger than a baby pygmy :lol: I would so take it everywhere with me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could still take a full grown Pygmy with me everywhere, just potty training it would be the hard part


----------



## goathiker

My LaMancha Buck is potty trained. He potty trained himself when he was in the house with Pneumonia.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie lived in the house for 4 months as a kid and never caught onto potty training lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh my goodness!!! How cute!?! 

I had two wethers potty train themselves too...


----------



## VVFarm

Bree_6293 said:


> View attachment 102461
> 
> This is dolce gabana or as we have named her Dolly. She has been shown a few times for a champion a reserve and a grand champion. A while ago a stud shut down and there was a doe that I already had of theirs on lease so I bought her and her 1 year old daughter and couldn't afford this one at the same time. One year later the lady that bought her has bred a doe kid from her so is keeping the kid and put her up for sale.. I think she was advertised for all of 30 mins before I said I would buy her. The lady said within the one day of her being advertised she had 6 people contact her after I did but before she took the ad down!


She is absolutely stunning!! Congratulations on getting her.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am SO excited! We have a little proven Jr. Nigerian Buck coming to live with us for a couple of months. With my parole officer's approval!!!!!!!

I'm supposed to be picking Jack-a-Bite up on Saurday. We're going to breed him to our lovely Lola Lasagna (9 months old) AND to our Senior LaMancha doe who never took. The breeder is too far away and we're desperate.

Keeping Jackie will be helpful to his owner who is in the midst of a very complicated relocation process. And it will give us a tiny taste of what buck ownership is like. And it will help me get everyone bred.

SCORE!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

so I was thinking about add GAA #11 to my facebook profile no one will know what im talking about


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> I am SO excited! We have a little proven Jr. Nigerian Buck coming to live with us for a couple of months. With my parole officer's approval!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be picking Jack-a-Bite up on Saurday. We're going to breed him to our lovely Lola Lasagna (9 months old) AND to our Senior LaMancha doe who never took. The breeder is too far away and we're desperate.
> 
> Keeping Jackie will be helpful to his owner who is in the midst of a very complicated relocation process. And it will give us a tiny taste of what buck ownership is like. And it will help me get everyone bred.
> 
> SCORE!!!!


Yay!! That is a great deal for all of you all around


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> so I was thinking about add GAA #11 to my facebook profile no one will know what im talking about


LOL.... I considered building a GAA Facebook page....


----------



## goathiker

Everyone could PM TGS (Austin) and tell him we want a GAA subsection in the all things fun area. 
It could be Goat Addicts Anonymous
then open it to 
Guilty confessions 
and 
New Goat Faces

What do you think?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like fun Jill, we could thing of other subsections too I'm sure! And definitely a random chat thread since we're all so good at that!


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> Everyone could PM TGS (Austin) and tell him we want a GAA subsection in the all things fun area.
> It could be Goat Addicts Anonymous
> then open it to
> Guilty confessions
> and
> New Goat Faces
> 
> What do you think?


That's actually a great idea


----------



## GodsGarden

So....hi. I saw this thread come out and was like, cool, sounds like fun. I can join other addicts. But I have been so busy, with mucki..I mean my cross-fit training, my social media (lurking in waiting room threads, making sure I see ever new goat baby picture), and nurse duties (getting totally annoyed be one of my does that wasn't supposed to be bread but then she was acting so weird I thought she could be going into labor but turns out she was only in heat, talk about doe code when she isn't even pregnant), and such and such that I didn't have time to join. 

Then I had to catch up on all the other posts. lol I found out that I don't have an addiction at all. All you all are way worse. I mean, I only have 9 goats, soon to be only 7. We aren't counting the ones that are cooking are we? And the goats were forced on me anyway. Little back story so you see what I mean. We need milk. I say, hey, what about some goats. Way easier then cows and such. Then we can have extra milk to feed the chickens and that would save all the cow milk for drinking. So we got two doelings, goats can't be alone. Then I was asked, so when do we get milk?
Oh! Well you see, few months till they are old enough to breed, then five months till kidding, then they are FF and will probably only make enough milk for their babies, so 5 months to wean, and if they have triplets they might not even have enough for all their babies! We might have to buy milk!
I was then asked, Could you find a goat in milk? What me? Maybe, kind of hard to find but I can try. So then we drive 3+ hours to pick up a super sweet doe in milk. Now 3 goats. Then when I took the one doeling to the breeder to get bred, we saw two darling brown sisters. I was asked, will three goats in milk be enough? Well, I don't know, they will be FF and they make less, and we could always rotate milking through with kidding so we always have milk and not have a dry season.....We have 5 does. Then breeding didn't work so we got bucky. Then we got kids. But I sold most and am only keeping one. So see, I am not addicted. I have pushy enablers. 

Just because I take thousands of goat pictures doesn't mean anything (I am practicing photography), or that I dream of the days when I can add more goat pens (would love some boers and pygmys, besides that is upgrading the property), or that I am told I stink all the time (people's noses are overly sensitive), I am not addicted. The rumor that you all heard of me being forced to join or I wouldn't be able to see my goats was a lie. Nothing like that has ever been said. I am here to be an emotional support for all you poor people and to show you that it is possible to have goats and not to fall under their spell of cuteness. I will be here for you in till a kidding thread pops up in the Newest Threads box.


----------



## janeen128

Wow... GodsGardenLamanchaGoats!! I hate to tell you this, but uh you got the bug bad.. That's okay you are in good company here


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Just a question, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no. I don't think buying a buck before my first does have kidded is an addiction. I will need him. He's a proven, registered ND from championship bloodlines. He's tiny and good natured, and so what if I won't be needing him for months. It seemed reasonable to me, anyways. Then, maybe just one more doe to breed him to so I don't have to wait.


----------



## Bree_6293

VVFarm said:


> She is absolutely stunning!! Congratulations on getting her.


Thanks  she is really coming around and becoming friendly. She is becoming a real sweetie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> But I have been so busy, with mucki..I mean my cross-fit training


I'm a master of cross-fit. Every year after the holidays, when I gain like 10 pounds, I just cross my fingers and hope those jeans will fit :lol:

In all seriousness though, I need to lose some weight myself, if only it were a more exciting process! I'd rather be out doing chores than doing any typical exercises.

Also, Jill, I don't like the term "guilty confessions", it makes my "enthusiasm" sound worse than it is :lol:


----------



## janeen128

CrazyDogLady said:


> Just a question, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no. I don't think buying a buck before my first does have kidded is an addiction. I will need him. He's a proven, registered ND from championship bloodlines. He's tiny and good natured, and so what if I won't be needing him for months. It seemed reasonable to me, anyways. Then, maybe just one more doe to breed him to so I don't have to wait.


Nope, you're fine. You will eventually need him On another doe, hey the more the merrier


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does it make me a buck addict if I have 3 bucks and only2 does


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: ...um yes


----------



## margaret

Yes Dee, I think we could say you are buck addict:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I at least have 14 does for my 3 bucks :lol: I'm also going to include outside breedings, so 17 does to 3 bucks :lol:


----------



## margaret

I’m breeding 19 next year and I have 4 bucks


----------



## GodsGarden

CrazyDogLady said:


> Just a question, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no. I don't think buying a buck before my first does have kidded is an addiction. I will need him. He's a proven, registered ND from championship bloodlines. He's tiny and good natured, and so what if I won't be needing him for months. It seemed reasonable to me, anyways. Then, maybe just one more doe to breed him to so I don't have to wait.


I agree, not a addict if you need him. I have been told, "That if you need it, then it isn't a present." I think that applies here as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: ...um yes





margaret said:


> Yes Dee, I think we could say you are buck addict:lol:


Well in my defense I'm selling one and buying another doe lol! And retaining a doe from Kat this year if she gives it to me!


----------



## MoonShadow

Well I suppose I need a confession to officially join so here it goes. 

Hi, my name is Yonnah I'm an addict. As of now I only have 5 goats, 2 does, 2 wethers and 1 buck . I'm always trying to corrupt my family into joining me in the goat buying busyness, so far no takers but today is a new day:lol:!! It all started when we where small, I was about 2, my brother 1 and my sister still living the cushy life inside mom. My parents wanted to get us a pet, my dad wanted a dog but my mom did not, so she did a little newspaper looking and found two baby pygmy goat wethers for sale, long story short they got them and we named them Tweedledum and Tweedledee and they lived long prosperous lives. A few years after they passed (I was like 16) I wanted more goats and my mom said I would have to study goats for a year before I would get anymore, of course I agreed. So after studying for almost a year one of our two sheep died leaving his twin( and very attached) brother behind needing a friend, so I looked online for some farms in the area, I had decided I needed a smaller goat since I'm only 4'9 and 93 pounds, so I choose ND's. I decided on leisure time dwarfs and Hertland creek to get my goats from since they where both like 5 minutes away from my house(lucky me!!) and I liked there goats. After the whole thing was done I came out with not one, not two, but three ND wethers,(James Bonbon, Joshua Jingles and Blazing Sprinkles) A year later came Leisure time MS Fine N Dandy, 2 years after that came Rainshadow SO Plain Jane(Janie) and a few months after that came Sweet Vida HM Mighty Thunder. Dandy and Janie will hopefully be bred to Thunder this year for summer babies and I want atleast 2 or 3 girls to keep from them(I mean because I've already come up with their names and i don't want to waist good names:lol:) and then of course I'll need to buy a new buck ether from KW farm or Camanna(because their goats are beautiful and I can't decide) and maybe a new doe or two. My addictions is on the low side right now but that's only because I'm always strapped for cash but if I wasn't I would have like 20 goats already. I'm always stalking Craigslist and things for goats and other livestock!! :shades:
I just love goats, I love every kind of goat, I just wanna hug all them but I cant, cant hug every goats!!!:ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

well glad you joined...that makes you #40


----------



## margaret

#41 actually, Lacie is #40.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wouldn't Dee be #41, and Yonnah is #42?


----------



## Goatzrule

im confuzzled all i know is she needs about 40 more goats


----------



## MoonShadow

Wait, I need 40 more goats or someone else? Because I'm down for 40 more goats if someone would like to donate to my cause!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You're number 42 so, you need 42 goats plus you can have my extra 6. 
The rules are... wethers don't count and twin does are considered one goat :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Aah I understand now. I'll get right on it, you don't have to tell me twice!!!!:shades::lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In the event of triplet or quad does, does that count as one goat as well? :lol: Quad bucks are quad bucks though, no way around that :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Okay that means I need to do a recount...........that means I have 7 okay that works I still need 11 though



In other matters I have a really important question..........where is this anonymous part in Goats addicted anonymous?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Im 41?


----------



## Goatzrule

give or take


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Bree_6293

margaret said:


> I'm breeding 19 next year and I have 4 bucks


Hmmm... I have 30 mini does and 6 bucks :/ plus a little 1 month old buckling we are not sure if we will keep or sell yet...


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In the event of triplet or quad does, does that count as one goat as well? :lol:


of course! :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

MoonShadow said:


> My parents wanted to get us a pet, my dad wanted a dog but my mom did not, so she did a little newspaper looking and found two baby pygmy goat wethers for sale, long story short they got them and we named them Tweedledum and Tweedledee and they lived long prosperous lives.


Ah Ha! It is your mom's fault. jk, Your Mom is one smart lady. Goats are way better then dogs. Names were super cute as well. Are the names from something? I can't seem to place were....



MoonShadow said:


> I just love goats, I love every kind of goat, I just wanna hug all them but I cant, cant hug every goats!!!:ROFL:


I feel with you. I want to hug most every goat!!!! Just saw a cute little white fluffy goat called Tinkerbell. Did I mention she is fluffy? So cute! Literally felt pain because I can't hug her through the screen...


----------



## MoonShadow

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Ah Ha! It is your mom's fault. jk, Your Mom is one smart lady. Goats are way better then dogs. Names were super cute as well. Are the names from something? I can't seem to place were.... .


She admits my love for goats (and animals in general) is all her fault Lol, good thing she's my biggest supporter in the whole business! Yes, Tweedledee and Tweedledum are from Alice and wonderland.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm super excited to be picking up Jack-a-Bite today. :clap: Pictures coming after we get him settled.

My parole officer is still trying to figure out the financial piece, "Wait, we're taking care of her buck, but WE'RE paying HER money?" ;-)

She's giving us a tremendously reduced breeding fee in exchange for taking care of him.

Seems like a great deal to ME!!! :laugh:


----------



## janeen128

^^^ Okay, so your parole officer needs some time to get fully on board..LOL That is a great deal by the way...


----------



## groovyoldlady

And here's Jack-a-Bite. Though if rumors are true, we may end up calling him Jumping Jack. He hasn't tried to fly here yet. But he apparently had no difficulty leaping the fence at his last bed and breakfast. ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady

janeen128 said:


> ^^^ Okay, so your parole officer needs some time to get fully on board..LOL That is a great deal by the way...


I told him the SHE was paying US $50 for a boarding fee, since she usually charges $75 for a breeding. She's also letting us breed our LaMancha to him free, since the mixed babies will be not be registerable. (My spell check does not like that last word. Hmmm...)


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> And here's Jack-a-Bite. Though if rumors are true, we may end up calling him Jumping Jack. He hasn't tried to fly here yet. But he apparently had no difficulty leaping the fence at his last bed and breakfast. ;-)


He's cute


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> I told him the SHE was paying US $50 for a boarding fee, since she usually charges $75 for a breeding. She's also letting us breed our LaMancha to him free, since the mixed babies will be not be registerable. (My spell check does not like that last word. Hmmm...)


Yep, great deal... My spell check doesn't like the word registerable either.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh, but they are with MDGA 
Handsome fella!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And quadruplet doelings equals just one, right?


----------



## goathiker

Yep :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> Oh, but they are with MDGA
> Handsome fella!


If the babies are perfect doelings I may consider that. Because three breeds are better than two and two registries are better than one...Right?


----------



## sassykat6181

Of course!


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's my two mini lamanchas from last spring. Taffy on right and Bullseye on left. I sold their mom before we moved but I'm excited to see how they milk (in another year) their mom gave me over a gallon on once a day milking


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute pic Kat! I really need a new goat! I'm going crazy looking for one! None of the ones I want will be available until after they kid in March/ April! :hair:


----------



## GodsGarden

Jack is a good looking little guy. When does he get to meet the girls? 

Love Taffy's white tipped tail!


----------



## GodsGarden

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cute pic Kat! I really need a new goat! I'm going crazy looking for one! None of the ones I want will be available until after they kid in March/ April! :hair:


No, bad HappyCaliGoats, you do not need another goat. *slaps your hand* You are very naughty. *shakes you by the shoulders* How could you think of getting one more goat. YOU NEED TWO MORE!


----------



## margaret

^:lol:
That's right Dee, if you're gonna drive somewhere to pick up a goat, at least get 2!


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> my trip to new orleans.......area as in studies or where i live? Im looking in Agriculture. My favorite so far is Texas A&M (They have a course just for sheep and goats) I have like 3 more years before I need to apply but with my dog and the goats, mom keeps saying that they will stay with them while I go off to college and the goats will live out the rest of their lives as pets but after all the work ive done and am doing with the farm for breeding and I want to keep their line going I want to see if they can come with me.


That makes a lot of sense.
You thought of Hawaii? My goats could use more buddies. :lol:



sassykat6181 said:


>


:slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor:



Goatzrule said:


> so I was thinking about add GAA #11 to my facebook profile no one will know what im talking about


I will too and then if it catches on it'll could FB people wondering...:thinking:why? I have no clue.


Goatzrule said:


> In other matters I have a really important question..........where is this anonymous part in Goats addicted anonymous?


:lol: yeah, that didn't last long did it?


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


>


OMGosh, yeah that's totally me!:lol:
I'm like" I really, really need to save money...but oh look at that goat! I don't really need that money, do I?":ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> In other matters I have a really important question..........where is this anonymous part in Goats addicted anonymous?


Kelsie, shhh, we don't like important questions, especially if they're logical:lol:


----------



## goathiker

The anonymous part is that the breeders don't know who they're dealing with :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

thegoatmama.....find me on facebook


----------



## margaret

I bet my family and friends love it that I have a bunch of people on here that actually _support_ my position and _encourage_ me to get more goats


----------



## Goatzrule

^ same here, they only get mad when i randomly start laughing at the computer


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your all right! I should get two!


----------



## MoonShadow

You always want to stick with an even number when buying goats Mhm! ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

I find my goats behave better when I get three at once


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> ^ same here, they only get mad when i randomly start laughing at the computer


I know, my family hates that too lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's my two mini lamanchas from last spring. Taffy on right and Bullseye on left. I sold their mom before we moved but I'm excited to see how they milk (in another year) their mom gave me over a gallon on once a day milking


Are your minis F1s? Or are they full mini munchies?

(My girls are studying genetics and were marveling over your goats' builds...)


----------



## groovyoldlady

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Jack is a good looking little guy. When does he get to meet the girls?
> 
> Love Taffy's white tipped tail!


Well, he already bred Lola. The lady I got him from said "He LOVES his job!!!"

She's right!

And we have already started calling him, "Jumping Jack" because the sailing-over-the-fence has begun. :-/ I may have to bring out our caged trailer to keep him in. I'm fine with breeding Ditza for mini munchies, but her daughter is a bit small for her age - so I wanted to hold off breeding her until next fall.

We're going to bring her in to weigh her today so we know where we stand if he does get to her.

Ironically, his biggest interest seems to be in Lola's mom, Annika who is already almost 3 months pregnant. He chases her and tries to charm her with his cologne and his winning ways; She just keeps scooting away from him and looking at him like, "YOU CREEP!" :laugh:

Ditza alternately tries to kill him and then sniffs him and get that blissful look on her face. Methinks she'll be ready for a date with him soon. ;-)

All in all I LOVE having a buck here. It makes breeding SO EASY and UNstressful. I think this clinches the "We NEED a buck" argument. But, of course we'll need 2.

At LEAST 2. ;-)

And.... a taller fence.


----------



## sassykat6181

They are the result of my lamancha doe and Nigerian buck. I was so happy she gave me twin does. Here's a somewhat better view of Bullseye. I am very pleased with their structure. They're a little bigger than my adult nigerians, and they were born last May


----------



## RPC

I just want to point out I actually said no to a doe this weekend. She was a good doe nothing wrong with her and a good price. But some how I told myself I didn't need her.


----------



## sassykat6181

RPC said:


> I just want to point out I actually said no to a doe this weekend. She was a good doe nothing wrong with her and a good price. But some how I told myself I didn't need her.


Quick....go take your temperature, you must be ill!!!!


----------



## RPC

I know right. First I said let me think about it. Then the next day said no. There has to be something wrong with me. But it's only been a little over a year and I have 21 goats already.


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh dear, we got a rebel on our hands!! Refusing goats is no good, madness I say!!!;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady

rpc said:


> i just want to point out i actually said no to a doe this weekend. She was a good doe nothing wrong with her and a good price. But some how i told myself i didn't need her.


*gasp*


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> They are the result of my lamancha doe and Nigerian buck. I was so happy she gave me twin does. Here's a somewhat better view of Bullseye. I am very pleased with their structure. They're a little bigger than my adult nigerians, and they were born last May


Aha! I am so proud of my daughters (ages 16 and 14). They haven't dealt much with minis, but immediately pegged yours as F1s based on their builds (more Nigerian-ish than LaMancha-ish). Such smart girls!

I wish I had the room to fully breed out Mini Munchies. *sigh* Do you plan to move on to F2s, F3s, etc. Or was this just a the-Nigerian-buck-was-handy breeding? (That's what we'll have!)


----------



## margaret

RPC said:


> I just want to point out I actually said no to a doe this weekend. She was a good doe nothing wrong with her and a good price. But some how I told myself I didn't need her.


Oh my goodness, it's the dreaded disease called self-control!:ROFL:
I could never, ever pass up a new doe like that:lol:


----------



## janeen128

WOW, RPC...., I can say I'm proud of you I'm just hoping you are not ill though..... I know I couldn't do it...


----------



## Goatzrule

RPC stay over there so I dont catches this disease.


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> thegoatmama.....find me on facebook


Okie dokie. :greengrin: Stand by. 



RPC said:


> I just want to point out I actually said no to a doe this weekend. She was a good doe nothing wrong with her and a good price. But some how I told myself I didn't need her.


The first step is admitting it. :lol:


----------



## RPC

I said no to this one but said yes to another doe from my original herd hahaha I get her I. March now. The madness never ends


----------



## sassykat6181

groovyoldlady said:


> I wish I had the room to fully breed out Mini Munchies. *sigh* Do you plan to move on to F2s, F3s, etc. Or was this just a the-Nigerian-buck-was-handy breeding? (That's what we'll have!)


It was a little bit of both 
I took a cheesemaking class and she was mixing Nigerian and Lamancha milk for the perfect blend. I said, well why not just cross breed the two and get one milk? She did in fact do that and was quite pleased with the result. I never originally planned to get lamanchas, but I was tired of the effort for not much return on my Nigerians. They milk well, but between my family drinking it, making cheese, soap and lotion, I was overstretched. 
I sold all of my lamanchas before we left and kept only our favorites. I have 1 other Nigerian buck that I plan to breed these 2 does to next fall. I most likely won't keep their kids since I won't have an unrelated buck to breed them back to. But.....maybe I will have a reason for another buck then  I love my two bucks and they'll stay with us forever


----------



## GodsGarden

groovyoldlady said:


> Well, he already bred Lola. The lady I got him from said "He LOVES his job!!!"
> 
> Ironically, his biggest interest seems to be in Lola's mom, Annika who is already almost 3 months pregnant. He chases her and tries to charm her with his cologne and his winning ways; She just keeps scooting away from him and looking at him like, "YOU CREEP!" :laugh:
> 
> Ditza alternately tries to kill him and then sniffs him and get that blissful look on her face. Methinks she'll be ready for a date with him soon. ;-)
> 
> All in all I LOVE having a buck here. It makes breeding SO EASY and UNstressful. I think this clinches the "We NEED a buck" argument. But, of course we'll need 2.
> 
> At LEAST 2. ;-)


lol, lol, :ROFL::ROFL: You explained it very well, can just picture the love dances in my mind lol

And how funny too, I use the word 'cologne' to explain that specific action that they do. I get weird looks. lol


----------



## thegoatmama

RPC said:


> I said no to this one but said yes to another doe from my original herd hahaha I get her I. March now. The madness never ends


Oh man, you're hopeless! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

RPC there you go! Next time get both


----------



## margaret

Oh good RPC, you weren't too far gone, not beyond hope:lol:


----------



## RPC

Nope I can still loose my mind lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Uh oh y'all... I just got bitten by the goat bug again. Talk me out of this goat! Her name is "Unicorn"!! :laugh:









I have a bad habit of always rooting for the underdog....undergoat....


----------



## RPC

How old is she. She looks kind of old


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

She is 6-7 years old. I haven't inquired about her at all, just kinda fell in love with her! Tugs at my heart strings a little.


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm a sucker for the underdog as well! Honestly If I could my farm would be filled with old ,sick, deformed and decrepit goats and animals in general Lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Uh oh y'all... I just got bitten by the goat bug again. Talk me out of this goat! Her name is "Unicorn"!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bad habit of always rooting for the underdog....undergoat....


Clearly she NEEDS you!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

hey you'd being doing her a favor of giving her a forever home with you were she can live out the rest of her life so really you have to get her.


Side note how do you get the smell of bonfire off of you without taking a shower (i have school tomorrow)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> hey you'd being doing her a favor of giving her a forever home with you were she can live out the rest of her life so really you have to get her.
> 
> Side note how do you get the smell of bonfire off of you without taking a shower (i have school tomorrow)


 If I had seen this in time I would have told you to put baking soda in your hair, let it set a bit, then vigorously brush it out. Did you shower? Or did you go to school smelling of smoke?


----------



## Goatzrule

I woke up late and went to school smelling like smoke, I put on perfume but you could smell it a little. Though i live in a "hicktown" so not that many people cared


----------



## groovyoldlady

My Abby is 14. She says she went to church a week or two ago and a friend said, "Oh, you smell like goats...I like it!" ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

lol I wish I had friends like that, most people dont know what goats smell like


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sorry it took me a while to respond... As tempting as it was, I held off and she has already found a new home! I guess I'm not the only one who loves especially fugly creatures.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I have been watching this thread for awhile and have realized I need to join because of my, uh, problem.(That's what my dad calls it) I may have agreed on a 7 goat limit. I may also currently have 9 does, 1 extremely smelly but lovable buck, and a set of three month old buck/doe twins just 4 months after said agreement was made. And should be having several more babies in the spring, not to mention a doe kid I reserved from a breeder buddy. I tell my dad, "all is fair in goats and rabbits"(another "problem" of mine) Somehow we just don't see eye to eye. But it's ok because I've corrupted my mom and we can be craigslist, goat, and rabbit addicts together!


----------



## janeen128

Welcome gegegoatgirl2698


----------



## Goatzrule

Welcome!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh I totally forgot to mention that two years ago I sold a doeling with the contract that I get her first doeling back well she didnt have one last year........so I guess my total is plus


----------



## goathiker

So, I guess you all will have to kick me out. I had to tell both people I had expressed interest in babies from that I couldn't take any this year until my father's health crisis is over one way or another.  

I do still have kids coming though, starting in about 6 weeks.


----------



## MoonShadow

That totally doesn't count goathiker, Your father is more important!!

You will just have to makeup double later.;-):laugh:


----------



## janeen128

Oh, Goathiker so sorry to hear about your dad... That's more important and totally understandable...

Not kicking you out.....


----------



## janeen128

I've made the decision to sell my bucks, and to downsize quite a bit.....


----------



## CritterCarnival

janeen128 said:


> I've made the decision to sell my bucks, and to downsize quite a bit.....


Yeah...OK..:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Wait...really?!? :think:

Nawwww...don't believe it for a minute!! 

After all, you are GAA #1...the Founder... :laugh:


----------



## janeen128

Truth.... I might be taking them to the auction Saturday... Didn't want to go that route, but to keep my sanity I must...LOL... It will also give my bank acct a break... That would put me at 10, with 5 due to kid starting 2/17....


----------



## goathiker

Are you going to come look at Susan's Nigerian bucklings?


----------



## groovyoldlady

janeen128 said:


> I've made the decision to sell my bucks, and to downsize quite a bit.....


 You say the FUNNIEST things, Janeen!


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> You say the FUNNIEST things, Janeen!


What's so funny?? It's true I say... Giving up my Ober bucks will be hard, but it will be best..... I think it's a shame really since they are both registered, sending them off to the auction just doesn't seem right, but I can't seem to sell them


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> Are you going to come look at Susan's Nigerian bucklings?


I'm don't think so, still debating.... I'm planning to milk through a season, since I'll be breeding my sheep (I'm getting 2 East Friesian bottle ewes in March) and they will kid in April or May next year. So, I think I'll wait until next year... Or I can just use stud service about a half hour away, that sounds more appealing..... I might even be able to do AI on my registered girls....


----------



## janeen128

So as fate would have it 3 people just contacted me to see if they can use my bucks for stud service... Perhaps this is a sign they need to stay for now? They are good boys, very sweet, stinky yes but sweet.... I'm trying to figure out the cost of keeping them verses the cost of $50-$75 stud fees, gas, and the hassle of using a buck rag/collar....not sure...., I'm guessing the latter would be cheaper, but less hassle...


----------



## sassykat6181

$50-75 doesn't seem like enough. Gas for what? I do driveway breedings, they bring the doe, they get bred 3 times and off they go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think she's talking about weighing out the costs of keeping her bucks vs the costs of getting rid of them and dealing with service fees, gas to get to their place and needing to find out when they are in heat. 

I only charge a $50 stud fee, they bring their doe here, I let them breed at least 5 times before I send them off.


----------



## janeen128

Little-Bits is correct.... Trying to weigh out the cost of keeping my bucks, or getting rid of them. $50-$75 is the going rate I would have to pay for stud service somewhere else, and then gas on top of that to get there.... Honestly if you were in my shoes, what would you do? I will have 8 does...., but I'm planning to milk through a season...., and only 5 will be milked this year, so I guess I could breed the other 3 next fall, and stud my boys out to help with the cost of keeping them...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I personally find it to be a huuuuuuge PITA to breed my girls to other peoples bucks, because the only bucks worth using are at my friends houses, and they all live 2.5-4hrs away, one way :lol: And I like to have options, so I have 3 bucks for my 14 does, but if I were in your shoes I would keep 1 buck for 8 does. 
If all your bucks are related, then sell the bucks you have and buy 1 buck that isn't related to anyone in your herd.


----------



## sassykat6181

I understand now, I thought you meant studding out your bucks.
I did one season of driving my 2 girls to another farm. I will always have a buck or 2 on my farm. I had 3 last season but sold 1 before out move because i didn't like his kids


----------



## janeen128

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I personally find it to be a huuuuuuge PITA to breed my girls to other peoples bucks, because the only bucks worth using are at my friends houses, and they all live 2.5-4hrs away, one way :lol: And I like to have options, so I have 3 bucks for my 14 does, but if I were in your shoes I would keep 1 buck for 8 does.
> If all your bucks are related, then sell the bucks you have and buy 1 buck that isn't related to anyone in your herd.


No one is related to each other yet.The Boer/Nubian buck will be going no matter what. If I keep 1 buck I need a buddy for him so I thought it might as well be another buck....


----------



## Goatzrule

my puppy is coming home in a day or two and I totally forgot to get dogs bowls and I need more toys ahhhh :shock::hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

janeen128 said:


> No one is related to each other yet.The Boer/Nubian buck will be going no matter what. If I keep 1 buck I need a buddy for him so I thought it might as well be another buck....


As long as he can see other goats now and then, you don't need to keep two. If I only have one buck, I only have one buck; I don't keep wethers or excess bucks.
This is actually the 1st year in 7-8 years that I have owned more than 1 buck.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I've been driving to breeders for several years now. Having Jack on premises is a true God send. I. LOVE. him. (Wish he was mine...) 

Ah, and a quick report: This very morning my Parole Officer was caught talking about still raising goats after our daughters move out. WHAAAAAAAA????????????

:-D Of course, he wants Nigerians and I want LaManchas. Methinks it's time for HIM to learn to milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's no way I could milk a Nigi! I have a hard enough time milking smaller teated Alpines, definitely time for him to learn :lol: 

I can't wait for my boy child to learn how to milk on his vicious doeling :lol: I trimmed her feet for the 1st time yesterday and it went about like a bar fight. She threw herself on the ground, tried to headbutt me, bite me, etc, just making a butt of herself :lol: So good luck to the boy child when he goes to learn how to milk such on such an awful creature. :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady

I LOVE Nigerian Milk. It's amazing, but I don't enjoy milking them. Our Annika has nice teats and it's still a weird two fingers and thumb, hand cramping venture. I've also milked Nigies with tic -tac teats when farm sitting. NOT fun. I much prefer milking the big girls!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sounds like you need some minimanchas, Groovy! They're the best of both worlds. 

I just found a breeder near me that gets a gallon a day from a forty pound minimancha. Now THAT is awesome. I told my parole officer that the next goat I buy will be one of hers....

But I'm planning on keeping a closed herd so....maybe I'll have to buy a buck from her.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know of what you speak, I have had the displeasure of milking an Alpine with tic-tac teats before, that was terrible :lol: Glad mine have palm sized teats, for the most part :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

That was quick back-pedaling Jaanen, usually you take more than a few hours to change your mind :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I think its fair to add me too.
I'm Olivia,
My family downsized to 9 when we moved this summer. We are now expecting 20+ kids this spring and I am planning to keep one or two for myself. 
oh boy, I'm really in for it.:ROFL:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

welcome Olivia


----------



## sassykat6181

I hear ya on the teeny tiny teats. My nigies don't have the smallest, but they're still 2 fingers and a thumb style. My lamancha milked like a dream. She had a handful and I could milk out 1.5 gal in like 2 minutes. Cant wait to milk her mini-mancha does I kept.  but I'll have to since they won't be a year til April or May and I won't breed them until next fall.


----------



## MoonShadow

Goatzrule said:


> my puppy is coming home in a day or two and I totally forgot to get dogs bowls and I need more toys ahhhh :shock::hammer:


Every time I go to the store I have a urge to buy my puppy toy. . . LOTS OF TOYS!!! I might see something I like/need and be about ready to buy it and then my brain is like, NO YOUR PUPPY NEEDS TOYS, GO FORTH AND PURCHASE THE STUFFED ANIMALS.:lol:


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> That was quick back-pedaling Jaanen, usually you take more than a few hours to change your mind :lol:


LOL... I know right.... I put these 2 up for sale on CL, so I get 3 responses asking if I did stud service, they don't want to buy a buck... So, I might as well keep them for now...


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, this is a different level of addiction ... Should I???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooooo! What year is it? My son has a 97 4x4 f150, and it's been nothing but trouble. It's parked and will possibly be junked soon-ish, along with the car that blew up.
But no, that stupid truck has something wrong with the transfer case, differential, bunch of other stuff. Rewired some things and it still won't go back into 4H or 2H, it's stuck in 4L. The entire rear end is basically bad, belt and tranny issues as well. 
Meanwhile, my old 92 is still great, just needs a new power steering pump, but I'm getting my exercise driving it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's a 2004, 2 wheel drive, fully loaded, power everything... DH is an auto mechanic :lol: My old 78 F150 is going on 400,000 miles this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, in that case, you probably won't get stuck in 4wd unless you are extremely talented :lol: 
And mechanic means nothing to me if you don't have money for parts  That's mainly why we drive them until they can't drive no more, then we get a new one, rinse and repeat :lol:

I don't even know what my 92 is at, at least 300,000 though, I used to drive a lot.


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> Hmm, this is a different level of addiction ... Should I???


I'd say yes.... I have a 89 Ford F-150 still runs pretty good.... I like the color


----------



## janeen128

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As long as he can see other goats now and then, you don't need to keep two. If I only have one buck, I only have one buck; I don't keep wethers or excess bucks.
> This is actually the 1st year in 7-8 years that I have owned more than 1 buck.


The bucks pen is about 400 ft from the does pen, and they can't see each other very well.


----------



## janeen128

goatygirl said:


> I think its fair to add me too.
> I'm Olivia,
> My family downsized to 9 when we moved this summer. We are now expecting 20+ kids this spring and I am planning to keep one or two for myself.
> oh boy, I'm really in for it.:ROFL:


Welcome Olivia


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: ford lovers


----------



## goathiker

Chevys rust out here...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My fords have always ran longer than anything else I've had :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

My parents ford escape was the only truck that could pull my brothers chevy out if the mud,much to his dismay. Lol he even called his friend who had a chevy to come try to pull him out first.:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I say yes just because it has a cap on the back and you can haul goats in it!!!


----------



## goathiker

janeen128 said:


> I like the color


Right?? Nothing better than Bud Light blue :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I see all the GAA members seem to be living up to their membership rights :lol: I am still at my 6...all I have room for sadly!But hey, babies soon so my numbers will go up for a couple months


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

NY, how much land do you have? 


My goats get half acre.... I calculated I can get away with four minis, I'm currently at two....


Someone tell me what my max needs to be.  I can always add on to their shelters.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

We have less than two acres but the goats do not have all of it...they are drylotted. Good thing I have lazy barn potatoes :lol:

ETA: I am not exactly sure just how much space they have in footage....will have to check sometime..


----------



## groovyoldlady

goathiker said:


> Hmm, this is a different level of addiction ... Should I???


Oh...a TRUCK. I so want a truck. *droooool* Who CARES what kind it is??!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> i say yes just because it has a cap on the back and you can haul goats in it!!!


amen!


----------



## janeen128

Huh... Now I want to look for a new truck..... Oddly my mom agrees.... She said I needed a smaller truck, sell this truck, and my car and then get a smaller truck with a canopy of course for goat, hay, and feed hauling..... I think I'll start looking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MoonShadow said:


> My parents ford escape was the only truck that could pull my brothers chevy out if the mud,much to his dismay. Lol he even called his friend who had a chevy to come try to pull him out first.:lol:


I was looking at a Ford Escape... I fell in love with it, but can't afford it right now and was super bummed lol!


----------



## goathiker

Lacey, apparently the transfer case motor is a weak link in the 97 to 2003 f150s. To fix, disconnect battery, remove transfer case motor, turn shaft to manually switch back to 2wd, and replace motor. Usually it will work properly then. Check the fuses as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, well for $50-100 that may get a little more drive time from it. Will try that after the mud dries up enough to lay under there :lol: Also need to bleach the interior.... it has a leak somewhere and there is some gorgeous leopard print mold in there :ROFL:

In other news, I'm pretty sure I just got a call from the same lady who inquired about Nehru last year. She dinged me several times a day for a week and then decided she couldn't commit to buying him since his dam had mastitis and there was no way for her to know what she milked. She totally disregarded all the other does in his lines and her deal breaker was his dams mastitis  <--- wrong emoji, I meant to use this one :eyeroll: :lol:
But I'm 99% sure that same lady just left me a message saying she saw my stud service ad and was looking to buy a buckling in the spring. If this is the same lady, I don't think she realizes I'm the same person who had the buck I was willing to sell her for $150 and she turned me down.
So after my black death clears up I might call her and tell her I'll cut her a sweet deal--sticker price :lol: $600 or keep looking, I'm only generous once! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

there ya go! that's a fair price.


----------



## Goatzrule

:rant smilie:
So my mom the goat 4H club. Our club consists of one novice (my cousin) two juniors (a friend who bought two of my babies and my nephew) and three seniors (me, a "friend" from school, and a friend who bought two kids from me forever ago) 
When it comes to leasing my nephew leases a doe and my "friend" leases a doe. Let me get to the point. This "friend" takes advantage of my mom and me. It all started a few years ago when she leased my sisters doe. She signed up for a fair and everthing was going great until a month before the fair when she and her family dropped off the side of the earth. We called, emailed, texted etc. nothing not one thing. So mom said "welp looks like they arent coming we dont need to bring her doe" We pulled up to the fair and GUESS WHO WAS STANDING THERE
Yup you guessed it. So after she blamed it all on her parents om drove all the way back home to get her doe. Well fair was rolling smoothly till the second to last day shes like "oh yeah forgot to tell you, Im going to miss the last day of the fair to go to my vacation home on a lake" So not only did i have to do my own chores I had to do hers too. Fast forward a year, the next year we downgrade her to a pushy, yearling with little to no handling. After missing all of the club meetings and missing the official deadline for signup and almost getting kicked out of showing, two weeks before the fair she comes riding up in a little convertible, spends an hour shaving her goat then has to "leave" and leaves my sister to finish her clip job and mom made us finish for her. So now the superintendent of the goat show hears everything thats going on with her, and she complains when she doesnt win because the judge was just favoring someone else and olivia and I should have done a better clip job. 

Well this year, 4H signups were due in November, she has missed almost every meeting to go snowboarding and other things. So we disqualified her from being president (apparently this is my fault) and since she isnt registered in 4H there is no reason for me to have to save her a goat to lease. I told her this, she yelled at me and said i am trying to ruin her life and that I cant deny her the right to lease a goat (Shall I mention this is going on IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE CLASS) I told her that I own the goats so I can totally not lease one and if she tries to bring it up in front of the head of our county's 4H that I am his favorite and I am in his favor 

rant off


----------



## MoonShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was looking at a Ford Escape... I fell in love with it, but can't afford it right now and was super bummed lol!


My parents bought a used one, still runs great and it's been Idk 8 or 9 years since they got it, of course my dad has had to replace some stuff and tune up some stuff over the years but nothing major, still runs great. It really is one of the best cars out there in my opinion, we have traveled may miles and have done many. . . MANY snow burnouts in that car Lol!! Good old Bessy!


----------



## thegoatmama

Goatzrule said:


> So my mom the goat 4H club. Our club consists of one novice (my cousin) two juniors (a friend who bought two of my babies and my nephew)


it may just be the kind of day I'm having but I couldn't help :slapfloor:because that sounds like a friend bought two kids *and* your nephew... :laugh:

That being said, damn Kelsie. I'm sorry you've had to deal with all that! What an irresponsible, inconsiderate little !! With all her other 'activities', she sounds like a spoiled little brat who doesn't have to work for anything or have any respect for others. I'm surprised your mom had you and your sister pick up her slack, but it if I read correctly she missed signups, so hopefully she's out of your hair??
Maybe its better this girl is looking for goats to lease and not owning any herself. I'd seriously pity those goats.


----------



## MoonShadow

I would kick her to the curb so fast! To much drama and a bad attitude to boot, She can go somewhere else!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to be a dairy goat leader for the 4-h clubs. I would have kicked her out for absence the 1st year. 4-H is supposed to teach kids responsibility, kindness, etc, she clearly missed the boat.


----------



## janeen128

I agree, she should just be banned from the club all together...


----------



## cfish001

I am having major goat withdrawal. 

My goats are kidding and I cant be there. 

Had to pickup and go move in with my mother (she is 89 years old) who needs help. I had to bring a bag of clothes and had to leave my goats behind in the care of my husband. As circumstances happened, I had to leave on Thursday. We have had 3 goats kid 3 days in a row (1 Friday, 1 Saturday and 1 Sunday). We now have 5 new kids and are doing good. My husband is doing a wonderful job and sending me daily updates and pictures, but it is not the same.... I was so looking so forward to kidding. 

My house is 2-1/2 hours away from where my mother lives, so its not like I can just pop in and visit. 

With the addition of the new kids, we now have 18 goats. There are 4 more that should be delivering in the next 2 weeks. 

I get to go home this weekend for a short time - (my sister is going to spell me every other weekend). Have to get my goat fix (and husband fix) to last me 2 more weeks. If I am lucky, maybe Rosie will kid when I am home.


----------



## txrodeogirl21

I'm not sure where y'all are from but here in Texas our clubs require at least 80% attendance to be allowed to show, especially county show. She has no business showing and definitely does NOT need to ever own a goat.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, well for $50-100 that may get a little more drive time from it.


Nope, its free. Don't buy a new motor, just don't use 4L unless you absolutely have to. It's the switch system that is faulty. 
The motor is easy to pull, just a couple bolts :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Well we have club by-laws where we can make rules for that sort of stuff but my mom is the type of push over she'll just say its her parents fault. And than I have to remind her that she's my age and I do everything myself. I really hope she is, but she is alsonin ffa, and there is this thing called SAE where you right an essay about your experience and win like $1000 cash, and I read her and she totally trashed me, my mom, the club, and my farm. And it makes her sound like she's treated awful and all this stuff about how we never let her know about stuff going on. 
Here in new Hampshire people can get away with everything in 4h and the only way to get kicked out is doing something allegal


----------



## goathiker

But, it's probably your help and care that goes into the goat right? Give her a full lease with self care :lol: and put that right on the paper she has to turn in. Then DON'T help her, at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Nope, its free. Don't buy a new motor, just don't use 4L unless you absolutely have to. It's the switch system that is faulty.
> The motor is easy to pull, just a couple bolts :lol:


I thought you meant replace the motor as in buy a new one, not just put it back after rolling it back into 2H :lol:
The switch and everything has been looked at and it seems fine. It shifts itself into 4L though, sometimes 4H, but it does it all on it's lonesome. It also loves to do it while you are driving down the highway.
I suppose I could investigate this further and check all the wires.... or just make DH do it since he still isn't working... that sounds like a much better plan :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MoonShadow said:


> My parents bought a used one, still runs great and it's been Idk 8 or 9 years since they got it, of course my dad has had to replace some stuff and tune up some stuff over the years but nothing major, still runs great. It really is one of the best cars out there in my opinion, we have traveled may miles and have done many. . . MANY snow burnouts in that car Lol!! Good old Bessy!


The one I was looking was a 2012, and only like 63,000 miles on it.. It was about $13,000... Too much for this Chicky! Lol! 
I'm looking for one not so new and cheaper lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want a big dually again, with the lights on top :lol: I'll be truck shopping for Christmas this year.


----------



## GodsGarden

Cfish, it's nice you are helping your mom. True love is self sacrificing. Sorry you are missing your goats kid. That would make me hyper as well. Hope you get a very good hubby and goat fix when you go home.


----------



## thegoatmama

cfish001 said:


> I am having major goat withdrawal.
> 
> My goats are kidding and I cant be there.
> 
> Had to pickup and go move in with my mother (she is 89 years old) who needs help.
> 
> I get to go home this weekend for a short time - (my sister is going to spell me every other weekend). Have to get my goat fix (and husband fix) to last me 2 more weeks. If I am lucky, maybe Rosie will kid when I am home.


That sounds rough, cfish. :hug: You're very lucky to have your husband and sister to tag team you! I hope Rosie kids for you so you can get in on the fun. Enjoy all the little babies while you're there. :stars:



Goatzrule said:


> Well we have club by-laws where we can make rules for that sort of stuff but my mom is the type of push over she'll just say its her parents fault. And than I have to remind her that she's my age and I do everything myself. I really hope she is, but she is also in ffa, and there is this thing called SAE where you right an essay about your experience and win like $1000 cash, and I read her and she totally trashed me, my mom, the club, and my farm. And it makes her sound like she's treated awful and all this stuff about how we never let her know about stuff going on.
> Here in new Hampshire people can get away with everything in 4h and the only way to get kicked out is doing something illegal


Wow. That's terrible.
Honestly, i'm surprised she could write her own essay, but that topic is not going to (*should not*) win her any points.



GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Cfish, it's nice you are helping your mom. True love is self sacrificing. Sorry you are missing your goats kid. That would make me hyper as well. Hope you get a very good hubby and goat fix when you go home. :smile:


What she said :greengrin:


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## janeen128

^^lol!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


>


Amen! :laugh:


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm

I am addicted and want to be a member. 
I only have two Nigerians, a wether and a doe. They are 11 mo. old. We are taking both of them to the breeders in March so I can have my doe bred. I bought them from her and she said, just bring them both. They will stay for two heats if needed and then I will bring them home.
You were talking about transportation, I have a Toyota Matrix station wagon, they go in the back portion. My hubby made a divider like a cop car so they stay in back. We have a tarp and a piece of carpet on the floor for accidents.
I live on 1/3 of an acre and they are dry lotted. Weather permitting we go on walks and they hike with us. I would love to live on a place with more space so I could have a ton of goats but we are both retired now and my husband still said no to goats.
Long ago (20 yrs) I bought a pygmy doe and no one, especially the guy I got her from told me you couldn't have just one. Couldn't keep her in any fence no matter how high. Out and over she'd go and run down the street screaming. Live and learn.


----------



## Goatzrule

Well my dog is home, they said itd take her a couple week till I can let her out of her crate at night, well I let her out last night and I slept better last night than I ever have and she stole my covers. She glued to my hip!! Mom says Im going to get sick of it but I dont really believe her. I got faya a new big dog bed but she turned my coat into a bed instead.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love having my dog in bed with me  she's a big bed hog but I can't sleep well without her! lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ha, this group is now addressing my other addiction, dogs . I do have dog number 8 on the way, an 8 month old pyr anatolian mix (raised with goats and chickens). And my buck with his wether buddy. So I started here with 2 goats, and I'll have 12 in a week, and now I'm adding dogs too . But I feel good about myself, I've realized I'm an enthusiast, not an addict.


----------



## janeen128

CrazyDogLady said:


> Ha, this group is now addressing my other addiction, dogs . I do have dog number 8 on the way, an 8 month old pyr anatolian mix (raised with goats and chickens). And my buck with his wether buddy. So I started here with 2 goats, and I'll have 12 in a week, and now I'm adding dogs too . But I feel good about myself, I've realized I'm an enthusiast, not an addict.


Enthusiast you say??? Says all the addicts before true reality sets in... LOL!

As long as you enjoy them all it's all good


----------



## MoonShadow

My bed isn't big enough for both me and my pup(Fernna) anymore (granted my bed is tiny :lol, she must think so too because she hasn't even tried to sleep with me for awhile now. She sleeps next to my bed on some blankets I put down for her. I'm kinda sad about that really,there's nothing quite like snuggling up to a puppy at night, just makes ya feel so loved!


----------



## janeen128

MoonShadow said:


> My bed isn't big enough for both me and my pup(Fernna) anymore (granted my bed is tiny :lol, she must think so too because she hasn't even tried to sleep with me for awhile now. She sleeps next to my bed on some blankets I put down for her. I'm kinda sad about that really,there's nothing quite like snuggling up to a puppy at night, just makes ya feel so loved!


Glad you are enjoying her


----------



## janeen128

Okay, so I think I need to start a rescue or something.... I keep saying I want/need to downsize so I sell some, but oddly enough I always end up a few more than where I started..... Now this girl needs a home, she's free.... Do I need her? Nope..., could I take her, yeah why not it's just one more goat right? I am thinking of getting her, testing her, breeding her and then sell her after she kids out along with the kids.... Should I, or shouldn't I???? What breeds do you think she is, as I'm thinking she's mixed...? Anyone in WA need/want a goat?


----------



## janeen128

Yay!!! I found her a home, and no it isn't here!! Yay


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was fast!


----------



## janeen128

Yep it was... She's going to a good home too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's always the best!


----------



## MoonShadow

When someone refers to their doeling as a doveling. . . First your like this :: then your like this :question:because they where serious and your confused.:| Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Did they say it out loud?? Those are the worst, because usually you have to hold back on correcting them. 
I had a lady buying goats last season that kept accentuating when she said Boer....it was more like Bo-errrr. Two syllables


----------



## MoonShadow

Ya, they said it a couple times too, It was confusing because at first I though she was talking about an actual dove but then I was like "no...no shes talking about her doe" Lol. I read in a book about a lady who always called toggenburgs, toggenbirds. Lol
Ya, I don't like correcting them(I'll let someone else do that), If they wanna call their goats dovelings, toggenbirds, or whatever I suppose they can.:lol:


----------



## cfish001

My life is about to get more interesting. 

We have had a total of 12 goats born in the last 1-1/2 weeks, with 6 bucklings and 6 doelings. Our herd now numbers 25 goats and I am in goat heaven, although from a distance.

Since I went to take care of my mother just before all of the kids were born, my husband has had to almost take care of all of this by himself. He is one awesome husband! I am in the Seattle area with my mother and my farm is in SW Washington.

However, in the time I have been taking care of my mother, her health has improved tremendously. Enough that she being kicked off of hospice care. With her improving, we decided that she is going to come live with us at my farm. That move is going to happen in about a week and half.

I get to go home!


----------



## MoonShadow

cfish001 said:


> However, in the time I have been taking care of my mother, her health has improved tremendously. Enough that she being kicked off of hospice care. With her improving, we decided that she is going to come live with us at my farm. That move is going to happen in about a week and half. I get to go home!


My aunt volunteers for hospice and the women she was visiting just got kicked off hospice because she was improving. Now I'm curious, If it was your mother it would truly be a small world!! Lol:lol:


----------



## janeen128

cfish001 said:


> My life is about to get more interesting.
> 
> We have had a total of 12 goats born in the last 1-1/2 weeks, with 6 bucklings and 6 doelings. Our herd now numbers 25 goats and I am in goat heaven, although from a distance.
> 
> Since I went to take care of my mother just before all of the kids were born, my husband has had to almost take care of all of this by himself. He is one awesome husband! I am in the Seattle area with my mother and my farm is in SW Washington.
> 
> However, in the time I have been taking care of my mother, her health has improved tremendously. Enough that she being kicked off of hospice care. With her improving, we decided that she is going to come live with us at my farm. That move is going to happen in about a week and half.
> 
> I get to go home!


Great news


----------



## Goatzrule

sassykat6181 said:


> I had a lady buying goats last season that kept accentuating when she said Boer....it was more like Bo-errrr. Two syllables


My friend has boers and that's how she pronounces it, at first I thought she was right cuz I dont have boers so what do I know, but yup apparently it has two syllables


----------



## goathiker

My sister says Bo-as (like the snake), drives me insane :lol:


----------



## cfish001

MoonShadow said:


> My aunt volunteers for hospice and the women she was visiting just got kicked off hospice because she was improving. Now I'm curious, If it was your mother it would truly be a small world!! Lol:lol:


Does she visit people in Maple Valley?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Great news about mom


----------



## MoonShadow

cfish001 said:


> Does she visit people in Maple Valley?


I'm not sure, but her name is Tami.


----------



## MoonShadow

goathiker said:


> My sister says Bo-as (like the snake), drives me insane :lol:


It kinda sounds like your saying boer but with a southern accent Bo-as Lol. Kinda sounds fancy!!:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

How about "Say-nin" goats :lol: 

Too funny...Toggenbirds :ROFL:


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> How about "Say-nin" goats :lol:
> 
> Too funny...Toggenbirds :ROFL:


LOL


----------



## cfish001

MoonShadow said:


> I'm not sure, but her name is Tami.


We haven't seen Tami come to my mothers house. However, it is a nice to hear that someone else on hospice is getting better.

I think my mother is improving in body condition and memory mostly due to nutrition.


----------



## cfish001

I just acquired 6 more goats, all does, 1 in milk and 5 pregnant due in about 2 1/2 months. My brother has decided that he does not have the funds to feed them. 

I couldn't say no....

With all of the kids that were just born, my herd will now number 31.


----------



## groovyoldlady

cfish001 said:


> I just acquired 6 more goats, all does, 1 in milk and 5 pregnant due in about 2 1/2 months. My brother has decided that he does not have the funds to feed them.
> 
> I couldn't say no....
> 
> With all of the kids that were just born, my herd will now number 31.


You are setting such a good/bad example for the rest of us! ;-)


----------



## MoonShadow

cfish001 said:


> We haven't seen Tami come to my mothers house. However, it is a nice to hear that someone else on hospice is getting better.
> 
> I think my mother is improving in body condition and memory mostly due to nutrition.


Ya, Just because someone is on hospice does not they are done for!!
I'm glad your mother is improving and it's awesome you could be there to help her.

I definitely think nutrition plays a huge roll(If not the biggest role) in ones health and wellbeing!!!


----------



## janeen128

cfish001 said:


> I just acquired 6 more goats, all does, 1 in milk and 5 pregnant due in about 2 1/2 months. My brother has decided that he does not have the funds to feed them.
> 
> I couldn't say no....
> 
> With all of the kids that were just born, my herd will now number 31.


WOW!! I think you have me beat LOL...


----------



## GodsGarden

Nice to hear that your mom is doing better cfish. I also believe nutrition plays a huge role. Sadly alot of people shut down when one starts to talk about it so try not to mention fresh RAW goat milk, cod liver oil, kombucha......ect

31!? :shock: See I don't have an addiction at only 9!


----------



## thegoatmama

sassykat6181 said:


> I had a lady buying goats last season that kept accentuating when she said Boer....it was more like Bo-errrr. Two syllables





NyGoatMom said:


> How about "Say-nin" goats :lol:


Yeah, that kind of stuff drives me crazy.

I know a lady who pronounces Saanen funny. It's like saying say-nin but worse. It was like say-eee-nin. :laugh:



cfish001 said:


> However, in the time I have been taking care of my mother, her health has improved tremendously. Enough that she being kicked off of hospice care. With her improving, we decided that she is going to come live with us at my farm. That move is going to happen in about a week and half.
> 
> I get to go home!


Carrol, that's wonderful!! :woohoo: I'm so happy for you!
31 now? Impressive :greengrin:


----------



## Goatzrule

I think I have two reservations for wethers in the spring!!!! Now just need to get some doelings sold.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Quick, I need some help!! I may go get a buckling in the morning...


----------



## Goatzrule

you go girl, one more never hurt anyone


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Parents are double registered..


----------



## Goatzrule

Impressive.........pictures


----------



## deerbunnyfarm




----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, so those are his parents... He was born in early November. Thoughts?? 

I only have three week old pics of his face so that won't be much help. Lol!


I'm kinda excited cuz I love the look of his parents.


----------



## janeen128

What's one more?? He's small, it will be fine..LOL... Go for it he's adorable!


----------



## Goatzrule

Not a good picture of sire....but dam is very pretty!!! You have to get him, I love that dam


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay so these are baby pictures but, uh, cute!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I love the dam too. She does compliment my doelings with the added length, rump angulation, and topline. I haven't seen their udders yet to compare but, I really like her.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay. I'm getting him. Now I need a name....


----------



## goathiker

Personally, I wouldn't touch him. I don't feed the pounds of grain in those pens or like the back shot of him or his companion at all. The goats are full of cocci, dad is posty and has bad legs all the way around. Mom also has pounds of grain and is skin and bones... Somethings going on there. 

A buck should be the very best you can afford...


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch him. I don't feed the pounds of grain in those pens or like the back shot of him or his companion at all. The goats are full of cocci, dad is posty and has bad legs all the way around. Mom also has pounds of grain and is skin and bones... Somethings going on there.
> 
> A buck should be the very best you can afford...


Good to know..... Boy, I've got a lot to learn....


----------



## MoonShadow

goathiker said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch him. I don't feed the pounds of grain in those pens or like the back shot of him or his companion at all. The goats are full of cocci, dad is posty and has bad legs all the way around. Mom also has pounds of grain and is skin and bones... Somethings going on there.
> 
> A buck should be the very best you can afford...


I agree!!!
If they are eating that much grain on a regular basis they should be fat, they just don't look completely healthy.
Yup, Sire is definitely posty, that was the first think I noticed when I looked at him. He's also a little short bodied for my liking and it's hard to tell with all the hay on the ground but his pasterns look a bit weak to me.


----------



## goathiker

The first thing to look at is the range of age in the animals. Every healthy farm should have old animals as well as young.


----------



## sassykat6181

Or anything else for that matter!


----------



## margaret

Haha, that's awesome!
And so true


----------



## Goatzrule

yup that seems about right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch him. I don't feed the pounds of grain in those pens or like the back shot of him or his companion at all. The goats are full of cocci, dad is posty and has bad legs all the way around. Mom also has pounds of grain and is skin and bones... Somethings going on there.
> 
> A buck should be the very best you can afford...


I agree with Jill 100% here... I'd stay far away too...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Dang, I typed up a big thing and then it disappeared on me. 


I just now got on to read the new comments but, we already have him home.  Of course!! He does look pot bellied but he isn't thin on his spine, and actually his legs, length, lids, topline all look really great to me. But he'll be quarantined until he completes his cocci and worm treatments.

His hooves look strange to me, like they're rounded? Idk, I need to get a closer look once my one year old goes down for a nap.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm curious though, how do you know how much they're being fed?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, sorry I'm updating so much. Lol! I figured out why his hooves looked round... He had so much nastiness packed up there, he was literally walking on packed poop/grass/dirt. I got them cleaned out and trimmed nicely, and he immediately curled up in my lap for a nap. It was like he was thanking me for fixing him up! I also gave him his first dose of cocci meds, probios, and b complex. Anything else I'm missing? 

I've never had a goat nap in my lap before. He is soooo sweet.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I bet he WAS thankful for the mani/pedi. he knows he's been blessed with a happy new life of love and pampering.

I wondered how everyone knew how much was being fed as well. But when I went back and looked at the photos, you can see a grain pan with quite a bit of grain in it. 

Once he's settled in post some better pics of him and see if anyone's opinion of him changes...


----------



## janeen128

^^^ Great idea.... So sweet that he took a nap on you...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, another question...

I feed my girls noble goat feed, BOSS, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets. For him, should I be doing 1 part noble goat, 2 parts alfalfa pellets? I don't want to risk UC but haven't had to feed a boy before!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

And I will get some good pictures! Right now my phone storage is full so I need to do move some of my files to my laptop first.


----------



## Goatzrule

Ill just leave this here.......


----------



## deerbunnyfarm




----------



## thegoatmama

^^ Kelsie... :lol: i love that photo


----------



## janeen128

Oh my, how adorable


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I cannot even handle the cuteness... Oh gosh. So. Cute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is how I pet sit lol! Be a goat please, thank you!


----------



## GodsGarden

Goatzrule said:


> Ill just leave this here.......


:ROFL: I couldn't stop laughing...:ROFL:....so funny


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Got a few better pics today! He has stopped looking hunched and I think his potbelly looks much better.























He's definitely long and wide now that he isn't so hunched looking, but it is so hard to get a good picture because he follows me around like a well trained dog!

And now.... I'm just hoping he gets interested in my girls so I can look forward to some blue eyed babies!!!


----------



## GodsGarden

He is a cute little guy. Always looking at the camera.  I think his pot belly looks better too.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

He's a cutie. Hope he throws some good looking babies for you


----------



## sassykat6181

How old is he?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

He was born early November


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

goathiker said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch him. I don't feed the pounds of grain in those pens or like the back shot of him or his companion at all. The goats are full of cocci, dad is posty and has bad legs all the way around. Mom also has pounds of grain and is skin and bones... Somethings going on there.
> 
> A buck should be the very best you can afford...


Just FYI. These are my goats- few things I feel like I need to touch on. 
1) those pounds of grain aren't all grain. There is chaff mixed in makes it look like more.
2) His mom is skinny right now. We had escape goats and she unfortunately got attacked by a dog on her thigh and was very shocky and sick for awhile. I have been working very hard to get her back in shape and am probably a little sensitive about it but please don't assume when you don't know the whole story.
3) Charlie (the buck/dad) actually has better confirmation! Honestly! That's a horrible picture but it's what I had. This spring when I clip him I am going to get some good set up pics of him. 
4) how do you know they are full of cocci? Still learning here and am curious. I've been on a consistent worming schedule and alway give cdt when I'm supposed too but how do you treat for cocci and how do you know they have it? 
5) his companion is his sister. She didn't take to the bottle as well as her brother did when their mom was sick. So she has lost a little weight and development time. She actually looks alot better now.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I can't believe it's you!!! I so wish I had known!!

He's doing really well now, I do think he had cocci but it wasn't causing scours, I just had a feeling from his hunched look and how round his belly was!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Lol right!?? I wish I had known too! What is cocci and how do you treat for it?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

And I'm glad he is doing well. He looks good! And spoiled


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Cocci is a parasite...I think. It lives everywhere and almost all animal species can have problems with it, especially as babies. It tears up their intestines so that they can't absorb nutrients well, and a lot of times it causes diarrhea, but not always. I have been giving him a five day course of treatment with sulfadimethoxine 12.5%, aka Albon. I was told 3 cc per 10 pounds the first day, and half of that dose for the next four days. 

He is super ridiculously spoiled... I'm actually on my way to the backyard to get him and stick a diaper and LSU onesie on him so he can come inside for a bit.  I'll take a pic for you once he's dressed!! Haha!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, the picture will need to wait, in-laws showed up.


----------



## GodsGarden

Wow that is just crazy. lol I am not very good with conformation so I wasn't going to say anything, but I liked your bucky gegegoatgirl. Pictures can be so deceiving. Best to always see the goaty in person. deerbunnyfarm made the right call and got a good goaty then  And so glad your doe is getting better. How scary to get attacked by a dog!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Aww on Spencer! And thanks GodsGardenLamanchaGoats. Yes it was three of my does got attacked. Two survied but my biggest goat got killed. Go figure


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Cocci is a protozoa that lives in the small intestine. It can become overgrown and cause damage in the small intestine, which can happen because of stress, overcrowding, and poor sanitation. If you had a dog attack, that's definitely stressful. I found an informative article from Purdue (Boiler UP!) when I googled cocci for goats.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Thank you! I will do some reading!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, dog attacks can definitely cause upheaval in a group. Overgrowth of parasites afterwards is a pretty common problem. 

I was really just playing devils advocate here. People should always step back and look at the potential of their herd sire. Does he compliment your does? Is his father gentle or mean? Is his health going to be good enough to carry him through rut? Does he have issues that will make breeding him difficult down the road? Are his lines good enough to have good resale value? Etc.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

As far as I'm concerned, Spencer is perfect for us. He'll be bred to my two minimanchas, who are unregistered with somewhat unknown potential. Their main confirmation flaws that I can tell at this point are topline and "dairyness", mainly the bigger one has a stocky build/neck, and width. I think he has the potential to improve on those traits. He also is potentially homozygous for blue eyes, which while it shouldn't matter, will help with resale for his kids.

But we'll probably just breed him this year, retain any doelings, and then either sell or wether him. I don't have a setup to keep a buck full-time unfortunately, but he's soooo sweet I might just have to make an exception and keep ONE wether. 

Not to mention, Francis is the FIRST person in my area that I've ever contacted that has actually sent papers, health information, and was willing to answer any and all of my questions! It's horrible but I've been lied to or been treated rudely from nearly everyone in the area that owns goats. That in and of itself made me trust her and her stock!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Thank you  I am very happy that you like him and hope he makes you pretty babies. I know both his dad's parents had blue eyes. And his moms parents and one set of her grandparents for sure had blue eyes. It is true alot of the goat people in our area are dishonest and rude! There are some good ones though but sometimes it's hard to weed through and find them.


----------



## goathiker

Wethers can have good value, especially if you only have 2 does. They are company for the one left behind when one is kidding out or off the farm for breeding. They can also learn to carry your small tools and lunch while you are out working on fences and stuff in the back 40.


----------



## Goatzrule

^agreed, my wether has been a life savor. He is nearly married to one of my does that doesnt get along with anyone else. I could put him in with the bucks and for the longest time he was a walking buck rag in the does pen


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Since we're hoping to either retain two doelings or bring in a standard this year...I'm just worried we'll run out of space. Buuut if I can manage to teach him to carry a pack and walk on a leash that would be awesome!! Any tips? He currently follows in a heel position remarkably well, do you train to a leash like you would a dog? I trained both of mine as puppies when they still had that "follow" instinct.


----------



## Goatzrule

Well guys not really goat related but my dad, sister and I got rear ended turning into tractor supplies. Our truck is totalled and so is the other car no one got hurt but its kinda creepy, cuz yeah I lived but I was in the back seat behind the passenger seat, if that guy was going any faster this would be a different story. The other car hit us and drove into the car dealership and totaled two other cars and a sign.


----------



## goathiker

WOW Oh my, but look carefully at how the cars folded up. Both vehicles did exactly what they are designed to do. In the old days the engine of that little SUV would have ended up in the drivers lap. 

I got T-boned when I was a fairly new driver. It killed both people in the other car :sigh: 
They hit right in the passenger door where my 3 year old daughter was sitting. That Volkswagon Bug never had a chance against my '76 Pontiac Fiero. It was one of the most horrifying experiences of my life.


----------



## janeen128

EEKS!! How scary..., Glad you are okay Goatzrule

How horrible Jill...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dang! Glad you guys are ok! Yeah, I agree with Jill. But it also depends on the kind of car back in the day, when they were still made of strong metal, you might not have had an engine in your lap, but if not, you would have died.

How fast was the other driver going?


----------



## Jessica84

My sister (we call her crash Gordon) knows all to well about how the front folds up! I have been rear ended 3 times and my trailer hitch seems to save me every time. That and the fact the have been small cars, one was a PT cruiser. That one did break my trailer plug in. I bought a lifted truck so we will see how that holds up compared to my SUV since I seem to have issues with people hitting me from behind


----------



## Goatzrule

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How fast was the other driver going?


I think about 40-50 though not excatly sure. 
All the witnesses said he just wasn't slowing down. We were pulling into the parking lot to meet my mom who was waiting for us with my nephew, she said we came really close to being pushed into the other lane. Scary now that i think about but like in that moment no one really knew what happened till i turned around and the back window behind my head was missing and its like "That's not supposed to happen"


----------



## groovyoldlady

Holy Goat, Kelsie! Glad you are OK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.... So glad you guys are ok Kelsie!! :hug:


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks guys, It's been a crazy day. We bought a new truck, a 2015 chevy and like ten thousand people called and stopped by some of the people I havent seen in months or years.
Its funny how it takes something bad to happen for people to come together...yeah its nice that they are there for us but do people have to wait for something bad to happen? Thats horrible Jill, for a punchbuggy they sure take the punch.....get lol......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's gaining! Slowly but surely! Hopefully by his bday he will be up to a good weight!


----------



## janeen128

Yes he is


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know this is the GAA but last year everyone here was talking about harvesting their pigs ( I have seen a little mention of it this year too) anyway with all the junk that's going on about what is put in our meat, I decided to do the same! I'm getting two pigs on wed. They are cross breeds (Duroc/Chester/Yorkshire) but they will be well fed and I think it will be the best sausage I've ever had! I'll make them their own thread when I get them and ask for suggestions raising and butchering


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I know this is the GAA but last year everyone here was talking about harvesting their pigs ( I have seen a little mention of it this year too) anyway with all the junk that's going on about what is put in our meat, I decided to do the same! I'm getting two pigs on wed. They are cross breeds (Duroc/Chester/Yorkshire) but they will be well fed and I think it will be the best sausage I've ever had! I'll make them their own thread when I get them and ask for suggestions raising and butchering


Home raising pigs is great and the meat is wonderful. But to touch on a comment you made- I'm not sure what you meant by, "all the junk that's going on with what is put in our meat". All pork in the USA is antibiotic free, in fact all meat is! There is a withdrawal date on meds and by the time an animal is processed there is no trace of any meds left. So if not meds what do you mean by junk?


----------



## janeen128

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Home raising pigs is great and the meat is wonderful. But to touch on a comment you made- I'm not sure what you meant by, "all the junk that's going on with what is put in our meat". All pork in the USA is antibiotic free, in fact all meat is! There is a withdrawal date on meds and by the time an animal is processed there is no trace of any meds left. So if not meds what do you mean by junk?


No, not all pork in the US is antibiotic free. They would like us to think that yeah, but it really isn't. They can feed pigs/hogs anything so what's in their feed? The cheap stuff has a bunch of GMO's and what other stuff they can come up with...


----------



## sassykat6181

We raised pigs a few summers ago, and man was it good. I have to say though, we harvested 2 wild hogs in early December and oh my goodness is it delicious!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Dee, I hope you have a good setup to keep them contained. Pigs are major diggers and will go under anything! Best if you can run a strand or two of electric


----------



## goatygirl

janeen128 said:


> No, not all pork in the US is antibiotic free. They would like us to think that yeah, but it really isn't. They can feed pigs/hogs anything so what's in their feed? The cheap stuff has a bunch of GMO's and what other stuff they can come up with...


It illegal to have antibiotics in food processed for human consumption. What is in their feed is the best quality farmers can make. They give the pigs the same quality food we try to give our goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm with janeen128 on this one.


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I know this is the GAA but last year everyone here was talking about harvesting their pigs ( I have seen a little mention of it this year too) anyway with all the junk that's going on about what is put in our meat, I decided to do the same! I'm getting two pigs on wed. They are cross breeds (Duroc/Chester/Yorkshire) but they will be well fed and I think it will be the best sausage I've ever had! I'll make them their own thread when I get them and ask for suggestions raising and butchering


That's awesome Dee!
Homegrown pig is the best!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

goatygirl said:


> It illegal to have antibiotics in food processed for human consumption. What is in their feed is the best quality farmers can make. They give the pigs the same quality food we try to give our goats.


Exactly! It is ILLEGAL to have any traces of meds in meat. It doesn't happen, meat gets tested before it's packaged and sold. Nobody is eating antibiotics from meat


----------



## janeen128

goatygirl said:


> It illegal to have antibiotics in food processed for human consumption. What is in their feed is the best quality farmers can make. They give the pigs the same quality food we try to give our goats.


Illegal and what is actually done is 2 different things.... The main line American grown huge farms out there that you find in the grocery stores, no, $ is the key. If they can feed their animals cheaply they do and will unfortunately. Small farms etc... Sure, but it's more expensive but much better quality. That's why so many people want to raise their own meat....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Dee you are going to love the meat!! 
I hate a lot of store bought pork (sausage, bacon now lol, and a few other things) but fresh, home grown is absolutely delish!  
But I also agree with Kat that wild hog is SO good!! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I agree with Kat and Janeen on the meat as well too..


----------



## goathiker

Tell me then, if the use of antibiotics on farms is not ending up in our meat and is not a concern... Why did FDA ban the sale of all livestock foods that contain antibiotics and all antibiotic and sulfa drug forms that are meant to be mixed with water? 

Oh, that reminds me... If you all want DiMethox 12% you'd better grab it before June...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not just antibiotics b did you all see that they do something to the meat to prevent it from changing color and make it look fresh longer... I'm also not a big fan of factory farming and the whole slaughter process... Is way I can make sure at least two little piggies are not tortured. BF wanted to get a wild boar but I beat him to it and already reserved pigs lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Dee did you get sows or cut males? The wild boar we had made into sausage, it's so good. The wild sow we had regular cuts made and it's good too. The butcher said the boar would be too strong tasting for anything other than sausage. I took his word for it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ and it's the best gosh darn sausage there is! Lol! I love wild boar sausage :yum: 
Not really something we can hunt here though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Dee did you get sows or cut males? The wild boar we had made into sausage, it's so good. The wild sow we had regular cuts made and it's good too. The butcher said the boar would be too strong tasting for anything other than sausage. I took his word for it


Does it make a difference in the meat? I told him I don't care what sex as long as the males are NOT intact. So I hope it doesn't matter... Does it??


----------



## VVFarm

Regardless of where one stands on the antibiotics in our meat discussion, home grown meat just plain and simple beats store-bought hands down! 
Wild hog is awesome!!! Mmmm!

I've bought pork before and could smell "pig barn" in the meat. Gah! Ick!
Anymore I only eat home raised.
How humanely the animals are raised & slaughtered is of a major concern to me. We vote with our dollar.


----------



## sassykat6181

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Does it make a difference in the meat? I told him I don't care what sex as long as the males are NOT intact. So I hope it doesn't matter... Does it??


Not intact = cut males. Tomato tomahto! Lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

sassykat6181 said:


> Not intact = cut males. Tomato tomahto! Lol


I think she meant female vs cut male.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Not intact = cut males. Tomato tomahto! Lol


Right, I'm just asking which gives better meat? Cut male or female?


----------



## margaret

^^We've done both and that wasn't really any noticeable difference.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Margaret, it will be a surprise what I get bc I told him it didn't matter


----------



## margaret

Yep, that's what we do, tell the farmer we'll take however many and we just get whatever he gives us.


----------



## sassykat6181

I only raised sows so I don't know the difference. I don't see why cut males would taste any different than sows though since they won't get the musty hormones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't tasted a difference in ours... We done both..


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Goatzrule

I saw that, need it!!


----------



## janeen128

^^^LOL I need that


----------



## janeen128

So..., I downsized... I did... So, my Nubian/Boer buck went to the Auction a couple weeks ago, and I sold the Nubian boer does 2 of them and the cute babies today.... So I'm down to 5 does, 2 doelings and 2 bucks..., um did I mention that I also have 9 kids on the ground...? 6 bucklings and 3 doelings... , but I'm selling them all...., yep I am.....


----------



## Goatzrule

My first doe is due on march 30th, time can't be going any slower, CD/T her and trimmed her all up. I bred her to my new buck and im so excited to see what they look like. My parolee officer did a DIY goat shed he made out of half of a water tank. I'll get pictures up soon!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I need that shirt too -


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goatzrule said:


> My first doe is due on march 30th, time can't be going any slower, CD/T her and trimmed her all up. I bred her to my new buck and im so excited to see what they look like. My parolee officer did a DIY goat shed he made out of half of a water tank. I'll get pictures up soon!!!


I wanted to make a shelter out of a water tank! Everyone thought I was crazy  :lol: can't wait to see yours! Galaxy is due in 13 days!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosie has 6 more days


----------



## janeen128

Thought I'd share this here...


----------



## MoonShadow

Lol, its all true though!! xD


----------



## MoonShadow

ADGA finally put my buckling pedigree up, I'm so excited!!! I got to see what him and my does pedigrees looked like side by side and things like that!!! :stars:
I'm still new to figuring out planned pedigrees but what do you guys think? Do you think I planned these out well.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001763202&DamNum=D001738510

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001763202&DamNum=D001680782


----------



## COgoatLover25

Looks like a pretty decent pedigree  have to see the individual animals to see how their traits would go together though


----------



## MoonShadow

Thank you!!!!:leap:
My does Dandy and Janie are lovely girls(especially Jane in my opinion). Now my buckling(Thunder) is going through a bit of an ugly growth spurt lol, so if I showed you what he looks like right now you might think I'm a bit daft, but his mother and father are very nice looking goats and so is thunder. . . if you look past the growth spurt thing, so I think he'll be fine lol !! 
I more bought him to help improve upon dandy more then I did Jane(Jane is perfect therefor her kids will be perfect, no one can fight me on this, I shall not listen Lol :lol.


----------



## GodsGarden

Ok now you totally have to post pics. You only have a kid one of him on your website so I really want to see him. Pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## MoonShadow

I have been meaning to get pictures of him for a long time. I just need to get someone to take pictures while I set him up, this proves to be a difficult task!!! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Getting good pics without help is near impossible. I always end up with noses!


----------



## MoonShadow

Lol, I always end up with a mixture of noses, eyes, and backsides!


----------



## GodsGarden

*in motherly voice* You must have patience. Good things come to those that wait.

*in cowboy voice*And you must be very fast on the draw. Ready to wip that phone, or camera, out at a moments notice. And take a lot of shots. One should hits it mark.

*In a thundering voice* If all else fails, scare someone into helping you!

*small voice* or entice them...he he he


----------



## goathiker

Or as in the case of my avatar picture... Willing to crawl on your belly for 10 minutes sneaking up on a goat :lol:

Soooo.... I _may_ be going somewhere and _may_ be getting something tomorrow...


----------



## margaret

What is this 'something' you might be getting?


----------



## goathiker

Well, it's cream colored, has teeny tiny ears, and it's 3 weeks old...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hamster ! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is it a baby munchie?!


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hamster ! :lol:


Um... Ick...


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is it a baby munchie?!


Mostly :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Does it look a little like this??


----------



## janeen128

Requesting pictures Jill


----------



## janeen128

Oh, by the way I'm keeping 2 girls... So I'll total 10 does Breeding 5 at a time every other year.....


----------



## goathiker

http://aaacres.weebly.com/for-sale.html


----------



## sassykat6181

Those pink noses are the cutest!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Jill!


----------



## groovyoldlady

AwwwwwwwwWWwwwwWwwwwww!!!!! I love their adorable little hair-dos!


----------



## goathiker

Her name is Hotshot Angelina :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a baby goat too!! If Galaxy doesn't give me one next week I'm selling her


----------



## janeen128

AWE... How sweet Jill


----------



## MoonShadow

Aww so cute, congratulation Jill!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too cute Jill!


----------



## Goatzrule

Not goat related but my sister's cow is going to calve anyday and Im talking to the college up the street that sell calves for only $50, we're going to get a bull so her cow Alice can raise it.


----------



## goathiker

We're faster than trains


----------



## goathiker

Mission accomplished, heading home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Pictures!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank goodness, it's horrible when you have to abort the mission! :lol: Glad you ended up with her, she should be real nice


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! Pictures!!


Yeah, we'll be home in about 5 hours


----------



## aaacres

I meant to ask, will they be registered experimental like the mom?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they are experimental and their kids will be experimental. The next generation would be American. 

She rode home well, didn't start calling out until we got to Salem and then was still pretty patient. She is instilled in the aisleway of the barn where she can see the rest of the herd and has sucked down 10 ounces of home mixed goat formula. I'll go check her in an hour to ensure she is not stressing out. If she is having problems, I have a very small yearling Nigerian wether that can be put with her for now.


----------



## aaacres

Okay, I have been wondering about how far down until they are American. 

Oh good! She has always had a good appetite! Glad she is going to a good home! I look forward to pictures of her as she grows


----------



## goathiker

I have found pictures to help with some of your other questions. As I'll have to stay up to feed later, I'll put them up as I have time. Yet another old goat breeders secret... If you feed your pregnant does at noon and midnight, they will kid during the day normally.


----------



## aaacres

goathiker said:


> If you feed your pregnant does at noon and midnight, they will kid during the day normally.


This is interesting! I will have to try it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

From what I can see, she's adorable! Glad you got her! Can't wait to see more pix


----------



## goathiker

Everything is fine this morning. She's curled up with a full tummy, napping on the salt block holder for the doe pen. 

When I went in this morning she came over to where I was sitting on the hay the hay bale, climbed into my lap, and gave me a goatie hug. Hopefully it will dry up some so everyone can go outside and I can get some pictures this afternoon. The light in the old barn is pretty dim. 

Guinen is getting huge and filling her udder, Annie will have company very soon.


----------



## aaacres

Awww good. She was my best cuddler!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill,
How do I tell if my goats are deficient in cobalt?


----------



## goathiker

You can't really unless they have a very bad deficiency BUT, as we all know, B vitamins are water soluble. The cobalt is turned into B-12 in the goats system, they will only make as much as they need. You'll find that they will not use the block much unless they are ill, have parasites, or are pregnant usually.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do you cobalt pills would be better than a block? I can't seem to find one at any of the feed stores around here.


----------



## goathiker

No, they need the iodine from the block too. They need to be able to choose when they want it. 
You can order one or two from Amazon The shipping is a bit high but, each block lasts a year or more.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, thanks Jill


----------



## sassykat6181

I'll soon be adding honey bees to my addiction.....shhhh I haven't told my husband yet!


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> You can order one or two from Amazon The shipping is a bit high but, each block lasts a year or more.


Just checked Amazon and the shipping is free on the American stockman brand. I think I'll order one today


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Soooooo I just reserved a doeling out of a minimancha that milks a gallon a day!!  

I brought it up to DH the other day, about how this breeder has done exactly what I was hoping to do with my minimanchas, and he said "why don't you just buy one of hers instead of doing all of that work for all those years?" And I was like, uh, I didn't know you'd let me buy one.....but okay, I'll shoot her a text!!!


----------



## janeen128

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Soooooo I just reserved a doeling out of a minimancha that milks a gallon a day!!
> 
> I brought it up to DH the other day, about how this breeder has done exactly what I was hoping to do with my minimanchas, and he said "why don't you just buy one of hers instead of doing all of that work for all those years?" And I was like, uh, I didn't know you'd let me buy one.....but okay, I'll shoot her a text!!!


Cool! Congrats Pics when you get her of course I just milked my Lamancha today for the 1st time, she's 1/4 Nubian but her milk is YUMMY She also took to the stand really well her 1st time too


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww that's so exciting!! I can't wait for that first milking! Barli had some white discharge today so, fingers crossed that Spencer gets the job done!! 

I may get a mini Nubian/lamancha cross, or I may get a pure mini Nubian. The jury is out... I'll decide once I see the doelings and dams. I love the look of Nubians but I also love my manchas, so I'll be happy either way I'm sure!!

Now for a long wait... Gotta wait for her to be born, and then dam raised and weaned....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do you cobalt pills would be better than a block? I can't seem to find one at any of the feed stores around here.


Check true value online, they have cobalt blocks for like $10, free shipping to store.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does anyone know a good place to buy sea kelp in bulk?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Check true value online, they have cobalt blocks for like $10, free shipping to store.


Ok, thanks !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy sea kelp in bulk?


Ebay :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ebay :lol:


I can't find any ! ROFL, eBay is great isn't it? Lol, I have to admit it's my go-to a lot of times


----------



## COgoatLover25

All I can find is a 1lb bag...and I don't think that would last very long...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I get mine from Modesto milling co. But idk if they ship to CO... it's a 50# bag, lasts a while and I think with shipping it's about $65


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll check, thanks Dee


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have a mini Nubian doe


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I have a mini Nubian doe


Do you love her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can get Kelp through my work/feed store... It's like $45-$50 for a 50lb bag


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone is posting their baby goat pix! I'm dying over here not even knowing if Galaxy is bred!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I know only a couple more weeks till my first one then another month for the rest! So far we have one definitely bred and a couple we are pretty sure but the last one we have no clue.


----------



## goathiker

Guinen's due a week from today, she looks like a hairy blimp, like normal :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> All I can find is a 1lb bag...and I don't think that would last very long...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/17178036570...49&var=470727580980&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy looks like a blimp too... But she's always been fat... Her right side is bigger than her left side, that's a good sign right?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17178036570...49&var=470727580980&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks! Wonder why it didn't come up when I searched for it lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I just bought this to see if it would work on the goat's hooves and be easier flatting the hoof, what do you guys think?


----------



## janeen128

I couldn't use that... That's why I bought an electric hoof knife and I use the sanding attachment...


----------



## Goatzrule

I wanted the electric hoof knife but its too much money for only a handful of goats


----------



## sassykat6181

I had the electric hoof knife and hated it. I'm much quicker with my green handle shears. Sold it to another goat owner


----------



## janeen128

I use both actually....  I just couldn't get the hooves even enough with the green handle shears.


----------



## goathiker

I'm a wee bit terrified. Angie's bottle is heating... There's 90 mile an hour sustained winds... And something big just hit the house :lol:
I may get blown away...


----------



## margaret

Jill please don't blow away:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gosh! You guys are getting some terrible weather this year Jill!


----------



## janeen128

We didn't get it that bad.... Hope all is well Jill...


----------



## Goatzrule

meanwhile it hit 70 up here in New Hampshire!!! Crazy it feel some warm.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Jill...Did you blow away????


----------



## goathiker

Guinen in kidding


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


----------



## MoonShadow

Part of the roof blew off our back porch sometime in the night/early morning, Looks like I might blow away with Jill!!:laugh:
But the duck house I'm trying to build, with my moderate constructions skills, didn't blow over, so I'm satisfied! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any update Jill?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## janeen128

3? Girls, boys??? congratulations


----------



## goathiker

3 bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Seriously?? Well at least you won't go hungry this summer...


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> 3 bucks


Oh, sorry


----------



## goathiker

Looks like the white one's hip is a little messed up from being pulled breech. The only thing I could get a hold of was his little hips to pull by. He was coming top of his hips first, pushed him back and pulled him. The black one just flat fell out while Guinen was cleaning the white :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's still developing and stretching out, it could fix itself


----------



## goathiker

I'm pulling the red dapple for company for Angie. He's had his 12 ounces of colostrum, took a bottle well. I'll pull him tomorrow morning.


----------



## goatygirl

I know its been confusing but I hope that everyone knows that we do have a 2016 kidding tally thread. Please add your babies.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/2016-kidding-thread-182800/index8.html


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congrats on your handsome new boys!!!


----------



## aaacres

Congrats on your new kids!
How is Angie adjusting?


----------



## Goatzrule

What month do you guys prefer to have your kids born in? and why


----------



## goathiker

Angie is doing very well  _Somebody_ pulled a half a bale of hay off the top of the stack last night so, she has a nice bed in the middle of the aisle :lol: I have her on the cows milk, half and half, cultured yogurt formula and she is drinking 48 ounces a day in 4 feedings. She is starting to nibble at some grain mix as well. 
It's hard to get a picture of her because she is always right by me, on me, or standing between my feet. I pulled the spotted tan boy to keep her company. I'm not sure she's impressed with him but, he'll be bouncing around in a couple of days. 
I delivered that group with her standing on my shoulders :lol:


----------



## aaacres

Haha that sounds like her. She was the most adventurous one and the cuddler  
I'm glad she'll have a playmate


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad all the kids are doing well Jill!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> What month do you guys prefer to have your kids born in? and why


I'm in Maine and I pick April. It's after most of the snow and cold which is important for us since I only have 1 stall and no aisle. I have some coming in June this yea, which is too close to Fair season for my taste. Life is much easier if all the kids are weaned before we start doing shows!


----------



## goathiker

When I went in tonight for the last feeding, Angie was cuddled up to little Jax. He's up running and bouncing a bit now... I might be in trouble later :lol: I haven't used up enough hay to put the kid pen up... 

One more big storm coming in and then it's supposed to dry up for a bit. I can get some pictures then (If I can far enough away)...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like April too....or end of March


----------



## NyGoatMom

and Jill....where are the pics of this new addition?


----------



## goathiker

The only pic I have right now is from her ad...
She's number 2 in the line up. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/adga-doelings-southern-oregon-183704/


----------



## MoonShadow

Well, a huge fir (or I think its a fir) tree blew down during the wind storm today, roots and all. Guess where it fell. . .Yep, dead smack in the goats field, thankfully none of the goats where harmed, but boy did it give me a fright when I looked out the window and saw that huge tree laying in the field, not far from the barn, with goat gathered round praising the Lord for the bountiful meal he hath provided them Lol. 
All I could do was scream and run out the door to do a head count. Haha should have heard my younger brother when he finally realized why I ran screaming out the front door, I swear he ran out the door faster then I did, yelling something along the lines of "OH Flippity Snappity Snap Bippitty".:ROFL:
Well, at least we will have a ton of fire wood this winter!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Glad your goats are ok!


----------



## MoonShadow

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Glad your goats are ok!


Thank you, me too!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Yw


----------



## janeen128

Okay, either I need to get a reward or get my temp checked... I turned down a couple free bottle baby doelings, they are mixes of Nubian/Lamancha/boer, and some alpine thrown in there... It's a dairy up north and my friend wanted to give me 2 for the helping her out with the ads etc..., but I told her I already have too many, and I really shouldn't, so I turned them down... I have more than enough milk to feed them, and the space right now at least... Am I sick, or did I realize 18 goats and 2 lambs were enough...?


----------



## MoonShadow

Janeen, I think it would be in your best interest to go see a doctor, this sounds extremely serious. It could be a rare medical condition!:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I personally don't like bottle kids so I would have turned them down too lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

janeen128 said:


> 18 goats and 2 lambs were enough...?


You're up to eighteen?  :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Im confused is this group supposed to be helping us get more goats or less?


----------



## sassykat6181

More!


----------



## sassykat6181

Also, it's not a "help" group.....it's support


----------



## MoonShadow

We are supporting each others decisions to get more goats.Lol;-)


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> You're up to eighteen?  :lol:


In my defense 18 also includes the 9 kids born this year


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> Im confused is this group supposed to be helping us get more goats or less?


Less, but um I think it turned into an enabler group


----------



## janeen128

So, mom and I decided we are going to expand the barn, which means......??? More hay storage? More goats/sheep storage? Which would you choose? Hint , we have a hay shed


----------



## groovyoldlady

Whaaaa???? Was that MY parole officer who just looked at me in shock when I said, "Well, we can sell all the babies." "But", says he, "It's so cool to KEEP the babies and raise them!"

No, seriously. Who is this man and what did he do with my husband????????


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Whaaaa???? Was that MY parole officer who just looked at me in shock when I said, "Well, we can sell all the babies." "But", says he, "It's so cool to KEEP the babies and raise them!"
> 
> No, seriously. Who is this man and what did he do with my husband????????


LOL Looks like your parole officer got bit by the goat bug, and walked completely over to the goat lover side


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: lol Janeen...ok,ok, so half are babies....well, for now, we'll see how many leave :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Ever seen a white goat with moon spots?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ha! That's too cool!


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe it's grease...lol. My white and gold mini lamancha has grayish black moonspots


----------



## CrazyDogLady

So, I find it completely reasonable to buy a pretty little yearling so that I don't have to wait long months to see what my new buck will give me. Right? My girls just kidded in January and February, and the waiting is killing me. I want Yukon babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look at that pretty face!


----------



## Goatzrule

We just got our first milking machine......We had to hand milk my sisters cow for a whole week while we waited for it to show up.....great idea to get the cow before the machine :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've always wanted to milk a cow lol  I enjoy hand milking a lot  I think I'm still going to hand milk at night even though I have my machine now lol


----------



## Goatzrule

okay hand milking becomes not fun when you add two more teats and another couple gallons of milk. If you want to milk Alice come on over!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Skyla, it really is no fun. You have to use a minimum of 4x the force (perhaps even 10x, depending on how thick teated the cow is and how small the orifices are) to get 1/4 of the amount of milk in one squeeze :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can also testify that milking a cow is no dream job :lol: I do however enjoy hand milking my goats too Skyla


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> Ever seen a white goat with moon spots?


Cool!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never said I always wanted a cow around to milk, just have always wanted to try it  LOL! Good to know its not as easy as a goat lol


----------



## Goatzrule

If our machine ever breaks your more than welcome to come over lol!!! No where as easy and the back teats are sooooo hard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I find the back teats easiest to milk! :lol: forget about the front ones, thats why I left the calf on :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

her back teats have smaller orifices and one of them doesn't am right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys, I need your opinion on something... 
I'm on my way out to the barn so I'll get the exact date, but I have Promise a shot of BoSe about three/four weeks ago... Well, the last two/two and a half weeks were really hard on her the kids really wore her down she had toxiema, and she had a hard kidding... Well, she was slightly low on her pasturns when I have her the Bose, I figured it would pick them up no problem, it started to, the she went down hill.. Well, they are pretty bad now and I'm wondering if it would be ok to give her more BoSe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is her now...


----------



## sassykat6181

Yikes! How much bose did you give her? Is it just the pic angle or does she need a hoof trim also?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have it at the 1cc to 40lb dose... 

She needs a slight trim, but that was done at the same time she got Bose... Her toes are just slightly too long for my liking.. But they really aren't bad at all...


----------



## goathiker

Remember that thread where I warned you not to breed LaManchas as yearlings because they bend their legs??????

She can have more Bo.Se at that dose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes. But she wasn't bred as a yearling, she's a second fresh 3yr old.
And I thought that was only certain lines, like the Barn Owl lines and such? 
I think this year was just super hard on her with all the stress she's gone through! 

Ok  I was just scared to OD her!

Thanks Jill!


----------



## janeen128

YAY!!! I sold 6 of my kids so far


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats! Want a two year old and her wether son?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh...you've sold 6 and I haven't even seen a kid yet! Hopefully in the next week or so


----------



## groovyoldlady

Don't feel too bad. No kids here until mid April!


----------



## sassykat6181

My first isn't due until and of april.


----------



## janeen128

Okay, 1 party backed out, so I only have 5 sold... (Since 1 party really wanted my Nubian/Saanen guy, and he became available again) I'm a nut but I think I'll keep the other 4.... Oh, and by the way early kids is what you get when your stinker of a buck has a mind of his own. He's not here anymore he turned mean Wethering all of his sons...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhh, I see  

I was planning to put the buck in at the beginning of November but time got away from me and so it was a week or more before I did. So far Daisy has the most udder with Madeline right behind her ( but both only have teats filled not really any udder)and my FF JuJu has nothing yet :/
And for the life of me I can't remember Daisy or Madeline's udder growth from last year or the year before! :hair:


----------



## Goatzrule

So we have four ffs and two aged does bred. I get way too excited when I start to see the ffs teats wiggle when they are running.


----------



## janeen128

Okay, I seriously need some help... So, Saturday I get a message asking if I could take this Jacob lamb, mom was rejecting him... Yah, sure okay... Now I'm bottle feeding 3 lambs... All in the pic... I turned down the offer for bottle kids, but low and behold guess what's coming this evening??? That's 5 bottle kids These guys needed homes, and oh hey 1 guy is polled, so okay.... I think a goat intervention would be clearly called for..., nope my elderly mom loves it all.... She does help feed them sometimes though....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aw, you got some cuties! What's 1....errrr 5 more? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh they are cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are cute!


----------



## janeen128

My newest arrivals.... First one is a polled buckling (meaning naturally hornless) He will be a herd sire since he's polled.... 2nd is a doeling... We are thinking of naming them Jack and Jill...


----------



## goathiker

So... Do you have an extra ram lamb?????


----------



## Goatzrule

So our first doe kidded quints this morning, huge surprise!!! Now were are up two 14 goats........quints count as one or two and do I count the bucklings separate from the does?


----------



## margaret

Quints?? Wow! What were they?


----------



## Goatzrule

three does, two bucks. Its so cute they are mostly all are different colors


----------



## groovyoldlady

Janeen, I don't typically favor white goats, but THOSE are adorable!

Goatzrule: FIVE????? Goodness gracious! Is everyone doing well?


----------



## Goatzrule

They are doing great. We are going to bottle feed the smallest and the biggest just so its fair. Another moment to thank god for that baby monitor. Ellie is a good mom but not a great multitasker and she usually gets the first three out and cleaned up but any more than that and she doesnt know what to do.


----------



## sassykat6181

Quints! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Goatzrule

okay got pictures of the two bucklings
Ill get the doelings later. She had two placentas


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute! They're a good size too


----------



## Goatzrule

yes the girls are smaller but they are pretty even in size throughout each kid, but the tan, black and white one was big!!!


----------



## janeen128

Quints??? WOW!! Congrats Can't wait for more pics


----------



## janeen128

goathiker said:


> So... Do you have an extra ram lamb?????


The ram lamb is the Jacob that won't be a ram lamb in about a month.... I will be wethering him. Don't want a ram living here, so I will use my friend's ram when the time comes. I can hook you up with one though....


----------



## sassykat6181

Went to the zoo today. They had a baby giraffe born about a month ago. He's so cute. I begged hubby for a giraffe....he said I have too many animals!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## goathiker

Giraffes are pretty cool. Africa USA used to have one that was saddle broke. 


Well, people are starting the tourist season off right with a fatality accident about a mile from me. Someday people may (but, probably not) realize that these narrow highways aren't Grand Prix tracks...


Our vacation time came through. 10 lovely peaceful days fishing in the Blues...


----------



## sassykat6181

That'll be nice Jill. Will you put fish in your freezer?


----------



## goatygirl

We have pictures of the quints on our facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/KaOsFarmgoats/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

So one of my "goat mentors" decided to sell a few of her papered lamancha doelings... Hubby gave me the green light but I know I would ultimately need to give up Barli if I were to get her. I've been leaning towards lamanchas and minimanchas, so it's a smart purchase in that respect and a definite upgrade, but would be another year of waiting for milk...


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oooo. MORE goats? What are you waiting for??? ;-)

And I WANT A BABY GIRAFFE!!! 

Leaving for an anniversary trip tomorrow and one of my young does is acting off. *grumble*grumble*

The does have had colds and there's been a wee bit of coughing. I'm guessing early stage pneumonia and heading it off with meds so I don't get an emergency call to come back home. My daughters are fine giving shots, so I am going to let them handle this - and anyone else who gets sick. And I'm not going to worry. 

At all. 

Not even a little bit.

Nope. Not gonna worry..............


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Oooo. MORE goats? What are you waiting for??? ;-)
> 
> And I WANT A BABY GIRAFFE!!!
> 
> Leaving for an anniversary trip tomorrow and one of my young does is acting off. *grumble*grumble*
> 
> The does have had colds and there's been a wee bit of coughing. I'm guessing early stage pneumonia and heading it off with meds so I don't get an emergency call to come back home. My daughters are fine giving shots, so I am going to let them handle this - and anyone else who gets sick. And I'm not going to worry.
> 
> At all.
> 
> Not even a little bit.
> 
> Nope. Not gonna worry..............


You are too funny Groovyoldlady!! Not gonna worry huh....??? Yeah right.... LOL


----------



## janeen128

Okay, so this is plan like O for me... Yes, I am downsizing.... I love my obers all of them, but my Nubians have really won my heart.... So I am selling off my ober bucks, my ober does, my Lamancha/Nubian doe, and her daughter. So that leaves me with Bella my Saanen/Ober doe..., I just can't part with her..., my Nubian doe Camille, she gave me a gallon of milk yesterday morning.... Both of those girls are in milk... Then there is Ellie and Nellie, my yearling Nubians that will be bred this fall... Them my 3 sheep, the girls will be bred this fall as well.... As far as the new kids I just got last week, still up in the air if I'm going to keep them or not.... I'll start advertising everyone at the end of this month when the kids are weaned I know of 2 breeders that does stud service with their bucks, so that is the route I'm going to take, for now....


----------



## sassykat6181

.....for now. Lol. Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## lilaalil

Janeen, I always enjoy your posts  There's a lot to be said for just having a few goats. I have 3 right now, plus a friend's goat is staying for a while, and I really think 4 is a great number. There are enough of them that they are happy (they were lonely, and cried for me a lot when there were only 2), but few enough that feed doesn't cost a fortune, and I can relate to each individually. With 4, they don't stress me out, and I can actually enjoy them. I've only had up to 8 at a time so far, but that was too many for me.

That said, I am probably buying 2 more this week! Why? Well, mom and baby daughter, and they are both naturally polled. Mom is also seems to be a super milker. Can't say no. But after this, I am done! Really, truly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I forgot to post here because nobody talked me out of buying this buck! (The little one in the back..) now I need to get him girlfriends!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 106361
> 
> I guess I forgot to post here because nobody talked me out of buying this buck! (The little one in the back..) now I need to get him girlfriends!!
> 
> View attachment 106362


Uh, I like the one in the front better 

Cute lil guy tho


----------



## janeen128

Cute!!


----------



## margaret

A Nigi?


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Uh, I like the one in the front better
> 
> Cute lil guy tho


Ditto! :lol: I was captured by the nubian too :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ok...I didn't worry (much) while I was away because my daughters are VERY capable goatherders! Little Aviva was really not feeling well, but they nursed her back with molasses water and probios and antibiotics. I came home to a doeling that looked quite healthy and happy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You got a ND Dee?! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

groovyoldlady said:


> Ok...I didn't worry (much) while I was away because my daughters are VERY capable goatherders! Little Aviva was really not feeling well, but they nursed her back with molasses water and probios and antibiotics. I came home to a doeling that looked quite healthy and happy!


Whoo!! Go girls!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, I got a little ND! I'm going to get his gf this week


----------



## sassykat6181

Welcome to the land of minis! Lol


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Ok...I didn't worry (much) while I was away because my daughters are VERY capable goatherders! Little Aviva was really not feeling well, but they nursed her back with molasses water and probios and antibiotics. I came home to a doeling that looked quite healthy and happy!


So happy to hear


----------



## CrazyDogLady

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yup, I got a little ND! I'm going to get his gf this week


Hope you enjoy your NDs as much as I have. I have a happy unremorseful ND addiction. They're so much fun, and have such personality.


----------



## sassykat6181

We downsized last year when we moved. I was on Craigslist yesterday and came across a gorgeous tricolor buck with blue eyes. I need new genetics and more color. At least that's what I told hubby. I have two bucks. Does I've kept from one buck been bred to the other. That means I can't keep anymore kids without another buck to breed them to. Hmmmm, it makes perfect sense. But do I want a 4 hr round trip drive and a bottle buck? He was born in February


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes Kat! You definitely do! Pix??


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## COgoatLover25

He's pretty cute  3 bucks really isn't that many if you need them for diversity in your herd :wink: lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> He's pretty cute  3 bucks really isn't that many if you need them for diversity in your herd :wink: lol


:shock:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> :shock:


Yep, I said it I'm likely to have 5 bucks by the end of this year lol


----------



## sassykat6181

I had 3 bucks before we moved. I just wasn't happy with the kids from the other one so I sold him


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm in South Carolina. Never had a bottle baby


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> I'm in South Carolina. Never had a bottle baby


Bottle babies are so fun! You'll love it


----------



## COgoatLover25

My new milk stand is finally here, this is gonna make my life so much less complicated


----------



## sassykat6181

Nice! I got one like that two summer's ago. Definitely a life saver


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm sure my children will love it. We had a Boer buckling that we had to bottle feed, but he was sold after a couple days


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> My new milk stand is finally here, this is gonna make my life so much less complicated
> View attachment 106413


Nice!
Where did you get it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy stand! I LOVE mine like that!!  

And Kat, super cute boy!


----------



## MoonShadow

Very nice stand, does it fold up?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have gone too long without a milk stand lol! 
Margaret, I got it from Caprine Supply, it's super sturdy. 
Moonshadow, yep, folds up and isn't as heavy as I expected it to be!


----------



## margaret

I got a folding stand last year, looks a lot like yours. I like it a lot, it's very easy to transport so it's nice for shows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You've been milking without a stand?!? 
Bless your heart! And back!! Lol!
I would be crippled if I didn't have a stand lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You've been milking without a stand?!?
> Bless your heart! And back!! Lol!
> I would be crippled if I didn't have a stand lol!


Yes...sad story but yes lol. Having to just make things work is over!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness  lol!

I had to milk Mocha on the ground today and last night cause she refuses to get on the stand right now lol  ugh..


----------



## goathiker

If I did the raised goat gardens like a maze, I wonder how many goats I'd have to rescue every evening?


----------



## groovyoldlady

We have an older milk stand like that. We painted it in "tie dye" colors to go with our groovy farm theme.


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yep, I said it I'm likely to have 5 bucks by the end of this year lol


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## sassykat6181

Hubby says NO. I'm going to cry now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> He's pretty cute  3 bucks really isn't that many if you need them for diversity in your herd :wink: lol


I have three bucks  and two does... One of which I'm selling


----------



## margaret

I'll have 5 bucks too by the end of this year. But I'm breeding 15-17 does.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...you guys kill me! I thought I was bad with 2 bucks for 4 does! Now I can tell DH I'm not so nuts :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> lol...you guys kill me! I thought I was bad with 2 bucks for 4 does! Now I can tell DH I'm not so nuts :lol:


Careful who you're comparing to  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Well, I could always compare to Lacie :lol: The lady with a lil o' this and a lil o' that! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! 
You can never have enough bucks! Lol! 
I only have two bucks for my five does, so not too bad, but if it were up to me is have three or four haha!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I sure am glad I found this group...

I currently have three doelings and a buckling, and have another doeling coming in a couple of weeks. (The buckling will be finding a new home after he's done his "job", as sad as it is!!) My in-laws were over last night and I had our newest doeling in the house. They walked in and said " Another one???"

Y'all make me feel less crazy. Lol!!


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I was getting rid of all my pack goats... And now I'm bottle raising another one :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....I knew you'd have to have at least one Jill!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's called hopelessly addicted :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that we are... All of us! ROFL!!


----------



## janeen128

I'm so glad that I'm not alone on this addiction stuff LOL.... I mentioned my plan O to my mom and she's like letting Sunday, Monday, and Lilly go, um I don't think so..... Now I was given the 2 bottle goats, and guess who was sad when I even thought of selling them to someone else... Yeah, I'm not the only here with an addiction.... I have feelers out for a black Oberhasli doe, and I might be adding a kinder buckling in all this madness... I have unregistered and registered stock, so he would just be for the unregistered stock.... I actually like how Kinder/mixes grow out, and they are CUTE, heck they are all cute... EEKS.... At least 7 of kids have great homes in a few weeks...


----------



## RPC

I know this is for sure not the spot to come to but I am having a really hard time not buying any new does. I have been shopping everyday for a new one or 12. I told myself 10 next year with 6 being FF is enough. Then I look at the size of my fields and think I can get another 20 and be fine. Then I look at my bank account and say I need to sell some. And yet I am still shoppinh. I have 2 trips planned for this year and I know I need to save money for them but then I want to spend my savings on goats. WHY ARE THEY SO ADDICTIVE. I feel like I am on Crack hahahaha.


----------



## janeen128

^^^ LOL!!! Right there with you I was talking with a physician the other week and he told me I have an animal addiction... Um, wow okay..., I guess it's that obvious We met again on Monday, my herd increased by 3 and his increased by 4, he added a horse.... He then started laughing as we were talking and told me the only reason why I got diagnosed so quickly is because he was one too, and that there are far worse addictions...LOL I think I feel better, but my mom now needs help...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: I don't know! I'm looking at a nubian doe now...lol


----------



## janeen128

Uh oh... Do you have the I need another goat bug Stephanie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

We all have it, just different levels of restraint :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...what she said^^

I want Nubians and Saanens. JuJu is 1/2 alpine 1/2 nubian and was a fill in (all I could find at the time) to give Clarabelle this year off, and she will be leaving....so of course, I need the new one first! lol


----------



## RPC

I mean I could be addicted to meth or something else so everyone should be happy that I just buy goats right? Hahahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that's what I always say! :lol:


----------



## janeen128

RPC said:


> I mean I could be addicted to meth or something else so everyone should be happy that I just buy goats right? Hahahaha


Quite sure that's what the doctor I talked to meant


----------



## groovyoldlady

I have a goat lab where I am growing new goats to supply other people's addictions. ;-)


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> I have a goat lab where I am growing new goats to supply other people's addictions. ;-)


LOL....  I know I have a lab too...called breeding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: too funny!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...so this doe is driving me nuts!! Waiting,waiting,waiting......I need her to kid before Sunday so I can go look at that new nubian :lol: 
Now that, my friends, is addiction!


----------



## sassykat6181

Ok, I'm over the cute little ND buck. What I really want is minilamanchas or "lagerians" for my milking program/business that I want to get going. I sold my two lamanchas before we moved, but kept my two mini doelings from last spring. If I get a lamancha doe or two now, I'll be just about where I need to be in three years. There's a nice farm about 2 hrs away and she has a doe in milk and possibly a doeling from this year available. She tests for cae and cl, shows, and has done the LA. Anyone know lamanchas and want to take a look?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I am trying to learn lamanchas so I want to take a look! Probably won't be any help though. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll take a look Kat


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's the link to her page. Scroll down for the pedigree
http://livinmydreamfarm.com/eclaire.html

She had triplet bucks, will be ready 4/24


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I like the udders in her lineage!! Idk many lamancha lines but my doeling has kastdemers (SP?) and one oak hill in her pedigree too!


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson

I had to sell 10 does with kids and a buck this past week because we are moving. Downsizing is not fun


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I wish there were more/better pics of her though.


----------



## sassykat6181

Audrey_Gunderson said:


> I had to sell 10 does with kids and a buck this past week because we are moving. Downsizing is not fun


I hear ya!
I went from 60ish including kids to 11 when we moved last summer


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's the link to her page. Scroll down for the pedigree
> http://livinmydreamfarm.com/eclaire.html
> 
> She had triplet bucks, will be ready 4/24


I don't really know LMs, but that one looks really nice for a mini!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She looks pretty nice to me Kat!  
Maybe not as nice as Angle  haha! But she's real pretty


----------



## NyGoatMom

Audrey_Gunderson said:


> I had to sell 10 does with kids and a buck this past week because we are moving. Downsizing is not fun


Awww, :hug: That'd be hard! How many do you have now?


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She looks pretty nice to me Kat!
> Maybe not as nice as Angle  haha! But she's real pretty


Well she looks decent. It'll give me milk soon, since my does aren't due until end of month and I'll use her to breed my minis


----------



## janeen128

Audrey_Gunderson said:


> I had to sell 10 does with kids and a buck this past week because we are moving. Downsizing is not fun


I'm so sorry!! That has gotta be hard


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to get my ND doe tomorrow! I've never milked an ND before... Wish me luck! Now I just need to sell my FF so I can get another ND!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee....are you really going mini??!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree  I was just giving you a hard time..  she was a very pretty doe and I was bummed I couldn't take her from you! 
That is exciting though  how much does she milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Exciting Dee!! Where from??


----------



## sassykat6181

Imagine milking a cat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Dee! Make sure you post pics!


----------



## margaret

Oh that should be fun Dee.
Get a video of the first time you try to milk her:lol: It might be amusing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! I'm really getting a tiny doe! I already got a tiny buck! Skyla, I'm getting her from a friend. She's a Castle Rock doe and so is my buck. I'm gonna see if BF will help my get pix of some goats on Sunday so I can post Galaxy for sale and share my new goats with everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love Castle Rock goats!! Good stuff there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck








And my doe I just picked up!














I just milked her before bringing her home so she's empty in the pic, but it wasn't quite as bad as what I would imagine milking a cat would be like!


----------



## janeen128

Ooh, very nice goats


----------



## goathiker

Eww


----------



## sassykat6181

Sending a deposit for the lamancha doe in milk! Spoke with owner today. Getting on her list for an unborn doe kid. She's had mostly bucks. But, her friend is having LA done on her herd in a few weeks then she'll be selling some FF. I'm getting on her list too....just in case  oh boy oh boy. When do I tell hubby? Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

@Dee......the point was to make it seem better  I love my ND.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Eww


:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Milking a cat. . . nope, I totally don't have a story about that. ;-):?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Where's the buck? Can't see him over the grass :lol:

And you bought half a doe :lol:

Seriously, they're cute


----------



## sassykat6181

^half a doe. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> Sending a deposit for the lamancha doe in milk! Spoke with owner today. Getting on her list for an unborn doe kid. She's had mostly bucks. But, her friend is having LA done on her herd in a few weeks then she'll be selling some FF. I'm getting on her list too....just in case  oh boy oh boy. When do I tell hubby? Lol


:-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Thanx everyone! Except Jill, don't be jealous  I really like these little guys!

Congrats Kat! I say tell hubby when she's on the property, that's usually what I do. A few days after she's been there actually :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Well I did tell him about the doe when he got home. He had a nice day out by himself. I told him her dam was a star milker and her granddam was #1 milker last year. He said I had to get her. So then I slowly broke it to him about getting on the other ladies list. That didn't go over too well. There's still time.


----------



## glndg

Just popping in to say that at least TWO of the virtual cousins now have related goats.:wink: My avatar is a younger half-sister to Dee's new goat. Yay!

Jill, if you had gotten a buckling/wether from me last summer, the cousins would now all have half siblings! (He was so cute!) Dad (not mine) of our does is on the Elite Sire list this year. :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol hi Vicki! yay for half sisters!!


----------



## goathiker

I've just found out that I dislike their personality and their never ending high pitched screaming for no reason. The 2 I have anren't mine anyway. Hopefully my daughters will soon have their own place to keep them :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I've just found out that I dislike their personality and their never ending high pitched screaming for no reason. The 2 I have anren't mine anyway. Hopefully my daughters will soon have their own place to keep them :lol:


Jill, they don't all do that! My girl is super quiet and when she bleats it's the cutest little sound-- not like most goats at all I think she deserves to be the foundation of her own line of quiet Nigerians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is more quiet than my doe right now but she was just separated from her 2 month old kid and moved to a new home so I think that might have something to do with it  oh ya and I'm pretty sure she's in heat


----------



## NyGoatMom

Every farm I've been to with Nigi's...they have been obnoxious :underchair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

More so than Nubians?? :shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

yes, in my experience. I think it's the higher pitch...well, and the hyper personalities :lol:


----------



## glndg

NyGoatMom said:


> Every farm I've been to with Nigi's...they have been obnoxious :underchair:


Must be the East Coast genetics!:ROFL::lol::lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

My Nigerians are generally quiet. Except when they see a person or think it's feeding time, then all heck breaks loose!


----------



## MoonShadow

My nigi's are super quiet. They make a little bit of noise, but only when they see me or someone they like, its mostly quiet little bleats though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine were all fairly quiet too... 
I think it's the higher pitch voice that makes it worse lol! But mine were all good and only really made noise at dinner time, or if they saw me coming out to them


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My newest doe has the cutest little bleat I've ever heard in my life, it sounds like a quiet little giggle. She's so precious.


----------



## sassykat6181

I love the little maaa sound from my mini lamanchas


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

One of my minimanchas has this deep, throaty yell, but she only screams in the morning when she sees me getting up to feed them. But it is a loud, bold holler for sure!!!

I only have one ND and he does have that high pitched annoying yell. My lamancha doeling barely makes a peep, she's super quiet, and when she does holler it's more like a little chirp.


----------



## margaret

NyGoatMom said:


> Every farm I've been to with Nigi's...they have been obnoxious :underchair:


I have Nigerians, and that is so true:lol:
I hate the little things:lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

My Nigies are a vocal bunch. I recently met a new neighbor and he said, "Oh, your the lady with the goats. I hear them ALL THE TIME!" :-/ Fortunately, he thinks it's "cute". Whew!


----------



## sassykat6181

I got a picture today of the new lamancha I'm getting the end of the month. She's nursing the remaining buck of her triplets, other two have been sold and she gets milked out 2x day. This pic is a 6 hour fill


----------



## sassykat6181

P.S. I'm told she eats really good but puts it all into milk


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Wow!! That is quite the udder!!! Super exciting!!!

I'm just now wrapping up our new goat house project. It's coming along!! DH made major brownie points today by working on it all evening AND watching the girls so I could go to TSC... So I guess I'll tolerate watching Deadpool tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looking good Kat!! 

That's awesome Deerbunny! So exciting it's almost done!


----------



## sassykat6181

Got results from biotracking. 3 yr old is still open! Grrrrr!!!! If she weren't our first born she'd be out of here. She didn't settle last year either. She fooled me with her cute little udder. She's in good weight, so what's with the udder? Fatty tissue? Rant over


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Kat...so sorry...must be fatty tissue


----------



## janeen128

So sorry.... Disappointing when that happens


----------



## sassykat6181

They're going to retest for me just in case. So weird. Great, another pet.


----------



## 2appsloosa

:new here:But I must be a goat addict, because at times I think I am a goat. I spend more time with the goats than I do anything else. I only have 17 right now. One very young momma due anytime and I am not in any hurry to go through that with her. All the rest of my Mommas have done it countrless times and have no trouble whatsoever spitting them out. Currently have 10 kids under 4 months. 7 Does and 3 Bucks. I started in the goat business to sell them for meat. I find that I would almost rather give away the bucks than sell them for someone to eat. And I keep the does for building up the herd. I may have one of the bucklings sold to a friend that has his two does here visiting out Buck. The little buckling of the triplets has to give me a kiss when I get near him, but then he thinks he has to chew on my chin. And those little teeth are sharp. My goats are definitely spoiled.


----------



## janeen128

Welcome 2appsloosa Sounds like you are enjoying your goat friends... Doesn't take long to become an addict....


----------



## jaycee

CrazyDogLady said:


> My newest doe has the cutest little bleat I've ever heard in my life, it sounds like a quiet little giggle. She's so precious.


I love that they all sound different. Our friends and family come over and they think its crazy that I can tell which goat is yelling from all the way at the house. Of course any of us with goats realizes all of them have distinct voices.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..I can too :lol: I know exactly who's yelling...out of 7 adults


----------



## Bree_6293

Well I seriously have a problem! Another little boy will be coming into our herd once he is weaned! He came around to be disbudded and was for sale and well he is now sold!


----------



## groovyoldlady

My practical side says I need to put the 3 little bottle bucklings up for sale this week, but...I keep stalling. I' don't want them to go TOO soon because my parole officer is getting VERY attached to them. He's loves the little doeling as well. I'm feeling pretty sure she'll be staying!

As a sidenote. Annika had 2 does last year. Now Annie is a very vocal goat and her 2 doelings almost drove us to distraction with all their yelling. One passed away, but Lola is now pregnant and is just as noisy as her mom. However, Annika's current quads are all the quietest little things. TOTALLY different. The doeling is very sweet and shy and quiet. Will a different buck give babies different tendencies to vocalize?????


----------



## janeen128

I think the vocalization is a learned trait... I could be wrong on that, but I think so...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? I think it's passed on...


----------



## janeen128

Well, take for instance my Camille... Last year I nearly killed her she was so loud and obnoxious, I was ready to give up on Nubians all together. Today, she is still vocal but not obnoxiously vocal, and really only when it's called for i.e.... Mom's late on feeding us.... Otherwise she is quiet.... Her daughter Ellie is extremely quiet.... Nellie the one I got from a friend, she also used to be obnoxiously vocal, but now it's just when it's called for... So I've noticed a huge difference in their vocalization throughout the year.... That is the only reason I say it's learned, since Camille and Nellie had to learn that it's NOT okay to wake up the dead when you feel like yelling.....


----------



## sassykat6181

I had one doe that was quiet except for when she was in heat


----------



## RPC

I have boers and since I don't show they don't get grain year round once they are yearlings and older as long as there is plenty of browse and grass. But while on grain or 2 weeks after getting grain they yell anytime they see a person thinking the will get grain. But off grain they are actually pretty quiet. So sometimes it's not just the breed it's their drive for food I guess. You know every goat no matter how fat is always starving.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol my adults haven't had grain in over a year except for a small scoop to con them into going into a catch pen and yet if they see a bucket of see me feeding the kids they scream their heads off! Same thing if they hear the quad. I could just get done feeding them a hour before I start it and they will scream up a storm although they know dang well they are not getting anything!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok so maybe a goat is born with a predisposition to be obnoxious and it only comes out in group settings? :lol: Either way what kills me is when I do chores I have to walk each goat to the milk stand from the back yard to the front. They all get done individually in the morning and evening....so why on earth does my herd queen...who goes _first_, scream the entire time_ after_ she gets back from being milked ,while others are getting done? :lol: Is she jealous? Is she just ticked she can't kick them out of it? :shrug: No idea but she cries before her turn and after until everyone is done...then she's quiet, but not until everyone is where there are supposed to be.
Now mind you, everyone screams until their turn, but after?? :crazy:


----------



## janeen128

LOL Stephanie!! Mine cry when they were beat to the milk stand... I open the door and say who's first or who's next... They cry when someone else beats them to the door LOL.... Only one cries until everyone is done, but she is the low goat on the totem poll, and she just wants to make sure she doesn't miss a possible second helping of grain I think...


----------



## Bree_6293

My new mini Nubian Buck kid I just bought! Will get him once weaned  lucky I already had a few mini Nubian does coming haha


----------



## janeen128

Oh my... I like his unique color pattern What a cutie


----------



## groovyoldlady

He's adorable, Bree!!!!!


----------



## janeen128

Well, I seriously need help.... So, I have 7 kids leaving today, and I have 4 more kids to sell... I was thinking of just going with Nubians or oberhaslis but then I decided why not both... Then I was looking for a purebred Nubian buckling, but hey I don't need a buck, I have a few friends with registered bucks..., so I back out of that deal, but a day later a dairy farm contacted me about a polled Nubian buckling that became available...., oh yes, he's registered too..., so I can't miss out on that now can I? I want polled in my herd, I volunteered for a study even Then yesterday I get an email from the dairy up north stating she has a polled Oberhasli buckling/doeling available... I forgot I emailed her back in February to inquire... So, can't pass them up either right?? They are also registered.... Yeah, I need HELP..... I could sell the Oberhasli does I have now though, and my Lamancha/Nubian that isn't registered, and sell the mini Oberhasli buck.... Then I have Bella, my Saanen/ober mix not registered but she's a fav, so she stays... Then my 3 Nubians, the Oberhasli doeling, and Charlie my registered ober buck and the 2 new guys....8 goats 3 sheep..., not bad.... Keep my obers and Lilly


----------



## goatygirl

This year has not been so good for the farms goat collecting issue. :hammer:
We had quints then two beautifuls girls and now December looks like we are going to be in for a lot more babies. I got a really stunning buckling from my ff, I wish I could keep him a buck. We were planning on keeping one doe from each but I don't know if I want any of them to leave. We were planning on selling one of our bucks but I really like the way his baby turned out I want to keep him as well....
So far we have 8 babies and had three does freshen one with five, one with two, and one with one. We have 5 doeling and three bucklings.
Pray for me....


----------



## janeen128

7 kids just left Sigh of relief


----------



## groovyoldlady

goatygirl said:


> This year has not been so good for the farms goat collecting issue. :hammer:
> We had quints then two beautifuls girls and now December looks like we are going to be in for a lot more babies. I got a really stunning buckling from my ff, I wish I could keep him a buck. We were planning on keeping one doe from each but I don't know if I want any of them to leave. We were planning on selling one of our bucks but I really like the way his baby turned out I want to keep him as well....
> So far we have 8 babies and had three does freshen one with five, one with two, and one with one. We have 5 doeling and three bucklings.
> Pray for me....


Whoa! That is one HUGE doe! Quads, ya think?


----------



## janeen128

I'm going to guess quads too....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Quints! :lol: All perfect conformation and color does :lol:

So seven left? All to one place?


----------



## janeen128

4 kids left including the 2 bottle brats... 3 different parties came and got the 7. I'm going to pass on the polled doeling though...., and just keep my obers....


----------



## Goatzrule

NyGoatMom said:


> Quints! :lol: All perfect conformation and color does :lol:


thatd be our second set of quints this year...and wouldnt that be nice.

i really want to keep my ff's doeling shes just a love bug, I also want to keep one of my older doe's doelings cuz this is one of the last years ill be breeding her. help?


----------



## rebelINny

I have had so far 5 doelings out of 23 kids. I now want to keep all five cause that's not so many girls of so many right in total right? I should keep them all shouldn't I? I still have a few does to kid but still...only 5 girls and I've sold five bucklings so far and only plan to keep one mini togg buckling cause he's correctly marked and that's the first one I've gotten correct...I am right don't you think?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Definitely. GOTTA keep 'em! You'd be irresponsible not to!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I has a problem, we are getting more clients then we have kids for and I have two doelings that i want to keep until fall so i can decide which one to keep but I have so many people and my little cousin is buying some from us and I already agreed to sell her my favorite kid and if i were to sell anyone of those two doelings id want her to take them that way i can watch them grow up and know they have good homes but i really want to keep both until fall.


----------



## sassykat6181

If you want to keep both til fall then keep them. Tell the buyers that they can contact you in the fall to see if they come available. I kept two doelings last summer even though we were moving and I had to downsize. I'm glad I did.


----------



## COgoatLover25

One of Brielle's twin girls went to her new home yesterday, she was such a flashy girl!


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Definitely. GOTTA keep 'em! You'd be irresponsible not to!!


Yep, I have to agree


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> I has a problem, we are getting more clients then we have kids for and I have two doelings that i want to keep until fall so i can decide which one to keep but I have so many people and my little cousin is buying some from us and I already agreed to sell her my favorite kid and if i were to sell anyone of those two doelings id want her to take them that way i can watch them grow up and know they have good homes but i really want to keep both until fall.


I'd just let them know that they can check back with you in the fall. If you decide to sell at that time go ahead, if not then keep them....


----------



## janeen128

Okay, I'm now certifiably crazy.... LOL... As if you all didn't know that already... I was going to sell all my bucks at one point, however Charlie my registered ober buck is still here, and HipHop my registered mini ober buck is still here.... So then I find this registered polled Nubian buckling that I had to purchase... I'm getting an unregistered mini Nubian buck that has blue eyes... That's 4 bucks right... Then I find this registered polled blue eyed Nigerian buckling, and so guess who's coming to the Fritz Farm??? 5 bucks... Yeah, I'm nuts....


----------



## goathiker

It's easy now BUT, you have to take care of them through the winter. That's when you always decide to sell everyone.
( Yes, you are getting predictable)


----------



## janeen128

Yeah, I guess you're right Jill.... Maybe I should think this through a little bit more. I am going to hire part time help though in a week or so..., so I'm hoping that will help...


----------



## janeen128

Maybe I should go with Nigerians or breed mini's...., they actually sell like hot cakes here.... Maybe I should go that direction... I think I'll probably make enough on the registered polled blue eyed Nigerian buck for him to pay for himself....


----------



## Goatzrule

Well my friend and I are driving to PA to drop off a buck and are trying to sell a couple more goats down that way to make the trip more worth it. Also Im going to be going down to Fort Valley State University for an 11 day agriculture program (just a little bit scary) and my friend is selling out and I love her line so im trying to convince parentals to let me get one or two milkers


----------



## sassykat6181

Who's selling out?


----------



## sassykat6181

Well the doe in milk that I wanted to buy didn't work out. But, we have to go up to Massachusetts the first week of June and one of my favorite does that I sold last summer kidded in April with buck doe twins. So I contacted the farm today and the doeling is available. Yay!!!! I'm so excited to get her. I really didn't want to sell her mom, but we just didn't have the room. We are naming her Clover


----------



## sassykat6181

here's a pic from when she was a few days old


----------



## janeen128

Oh my... She's a gorgeous little thing


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Oooh, isn't she pretty!


----------



## Goatzrule

Golden Brook farm I love that line, really impressed with all other the doe that i get from them. Hey we have a really nice milker for sale, ff but really impressive so far.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> here's a pic from when she was a few days old


What a cutie!!  
What doe is she out of?


----------



## sassykat6181

She is out of the one we called ivy. Her sire is a buck they bought from longvu last summer. She should be excellent  when I get her papers I'll let you know exactly


----------



## COgoatLover25

Really pretty doe Kat, I love her coloring !

Triplet trouble!


----------



## sassykat6181

So cute!


----------



## janeen128

Oh the cuteness.... I so want spots...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys  
Janeen, I thought you were looking for minis? Too bad, the boy probably could've been yours if you wanted him, his original buyer backed out but I ended putting him on FB where he sold in less that 4hours...my head was spinning lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh nice  
She's a cutie! 

Too cute Lindsay!


----------



## janeen128

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks guys
> Janeen, I thought you were looking for minis? Too bad, the boy probably could've been yours if you wanted him, his original buyer backed out but I ended putting him on FB where he sold in less that 4hours...my head was spinning lol.


Awe, bummer... I want spots.... I got Oliver my registered polled Nubian buckling who is brown, but I want spots in my herd I'll eventually go mini, but not for a while....


----------



## COgoatLover25

janeen128 said:


> Awe, bummer... I want spots.... I got Oliver my registered polled Nubian buckling who is brown, but I want spots in my herd I'll eventually go mini, but not for a while....


Plenty of spots out there for sure! Best of luck on finding some to add to your herd


----------



## goathiker

I still have a spotted buck he carries pied and moon spots.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't know you had spots in your herd Jill...what breed is he?


----------



## goathiker

Register Experimental 1/2 LaMancha, 1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine, full paperwork and pedigrees from all parents. 

I'll go take a picture.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds like an interesting pedigree lol, can't wait to see how his ears turned out!


----------



## goathiker

Just snapshots, the screen was mostly blank lol


----------



## goathiker

And full sisters one due in 2 weeks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

His ears are adorable!


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you think about mini Nubians? I have a guy asking me if I would consider crossing one of my Nubian does on my Nigerian buck... I'll most likely tell him no tomorrow but wondering if there's any profit to be made from crossing a Nubian FF with Nigerian buck? What do you think? I mean, I could care less about the kids she has, I wouldn't want to keep any purebreds out of her for her first time anyways.


----------



## goathiker

He carries gold/white, black and tan sundgau, belted, pied, and heavy milking genes. 

Gold/white can express as a wide range. I'm keeping the pied gold. The black and tan could be sold as well but, doesn't have as good of buck potential or as good of an immune system.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's quite an array of colors for a set of triplets! I still love those lil ears lol


----------



## goathiker

I don't like minis much myself but, if you can sell them I don't see where it would hurt.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Minis are cute but I don't care much for them either, just not my thing. And I'm sorta worried about being stuck with the rest of them if she has multiples...guess I should see what the market is for them here.


----------



## janeen128

Well, not going mini just yet, maybe when my girls retire, I'll keep some of their mini offspring.... I did pic up my mini Nubian today though, and he has some spots....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, not a mini person here either. But I am a spotted goats person :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So nobody kill me...I may have just bought another buck, that would put me at 3 bucks


----------



## groovyoldlady

COgoatLover25 said:


> So nobody kill me...I may have just bought another buck, that would put me at 3 bucks


Kill you? US??????

We're here to SUPPORT you and your ba-a-a-a-ad goat collecting habit!!!!! ;-)


----------



## janeen128

COgoatLover25 said:


> So nobody kill me...I may have just bought another buck, that would put me at 3 bucks


Um.... I have 4 now will possibly be getting another one...., so nope, you won't be killed, me on the other hand.....??


----------



## COgoatLover25

I knew I could count on you guys :lol: it was just such a good deal, I'm waiting for confirmation on the seller's side so fingers crossed !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have three bucks and three does


----------



## Bree_6293

I don't want to know how many bucks I seem to collect haha 
Currently 8 bucks :/ I think I need to reduce Buck numbers!


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have three bucks and three does


:hammer: 

I have two bucks and 5 does....:lol: not much better!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have three bucks  and three does


Well that makes me feel not as crazy 
I thought you only had 2 though? Who's the third?


----------



## margaret

Bree_6293 said:


> I don't want to know how many bucks I seem to collect haha
> Currently 8 bucks :/ I think I need to reduce Buck numbers!


8 bucks?? Goodness, I guess 4 isn't such a bad number after all!
How many does do you have?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well that makes me feel not as crazy
> I thought you only had 2 though? Who's the third?


Third buck or doe? I have Galaxy, Kat, and Blush and Kats kid so technically 4 does  and for bucks I have Belboy, Franklin, and Niko


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Third buck or doe? I have Galaxy, Kat, and Blush and Kats kid so technically 4 does  and for bucks I have Belboy, Franklin, and Niko


Oh that's right! I forgot you have Nigerians now... If we're counting those too I have 3 right now then


----------



## COgoatLover25

BTW, a few of you have the web address to my website. It's almost completely updated with a new design. If ya'll have any suggestions or see any misspellings please let me know so I can fix them ASAP. 
Thanks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was looking at it yesterday but didn't get to go through all the pages. The only thing I don't like is when I click the pictures, the text covers the entire bottom of the pic so say I want to see an udder shot, I can't see the teats or lower half of the udder lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I was looking at it yesterday but didn't get to go through all the pages. The only thing I don't like is when I click the pictures, the text covers the entire bottom of the pic so say I want to see an udder shot, I can't see the teats or lower half of the udder lol!


Yeah, I fixed that, new design  I hated that also lol! Let me know when you see the new one, it's a lot better!!


----------



## Bree_6293

margaret said:


> 8 bucks?? Goodness, I guess 4 isn't such a bad number after all!
> 
> How many does do you have?


I have 30 does and 10 doe kids (miniatures) and 8 boer does


----------



## janeen128

YAY!! I might have 2 acres at my mom's rental place to house my bucks for the summer/fall. The best part is that it's only like 2 miles away...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great!


----------



## janeen128

Anyone feel like this...?


----------



## sassykat6181

Absolutely!


----------



## sassykat6181

Look at this sweet face! Good thing he's a buck or my numbers would be jumping!!


----------



## TeyluFarm

Hi. I'm Tiffany and I'm becoming a goataholic. 

I have three currently and my new herdsire will be coming once he's weaned. He and my wether will be at my parents house.


----------



## janeen128

^^^cutie pie


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Umm, can goataholism spread? Say, to chickens?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's my new buck, he finally gained weight and grew his fur back! He's starting to look pretty handsome! Please don't mind the mange on his nose.. we're working on it...


----------



## TeyluFarm

He's looking great


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx!


----------



## groovyoldlady

The Parole Officer said he wants to see some income to justify all these goats. Well...Annika had 3 bucks and a doe. We sold the bucks as wether pets within a week of putting them online. Ditza had a buck and a doe. I put the buck up for sale before he was even 24 hours old. I offered him as a wether, but I've already had 2 hits from people who want him intact. I already like the first lady. She's a breeder and is more familiar with my goats lines than I am. :-? The second person set off red flags and I won't sell to him. He didn't strike me as a responsible breeder...

However, the point is, if Ike goes as a buck, I'll get 6 times as much money for him. In fact, I would get enough to buy some more fencing so our furbies can actually get more browse and grass instead of eating so much hay.

If this keeps up, I may start TRYING to breed for bucks! :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great! It's always hard to sell bucks! This year was the first time I had a reservation on a buck and Kat had no bucks.. :lol: figures


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't have any reservations on bucks this year either...but luckily Moon's buck kid sold within 4 hours of me posting! Can't beat that! Lol, my head was spinning


----------



## janeen128

CrazyDogLady said:


> Umm, can goataholism spread? Say, to chickens?


Yes, I went from 8 to 20


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, I have 60ish here and 30 coming in two weeks :lol:


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> The Parole Officer said he wants to see some income to justify all these goats. Well...Annika had 3 bucks and a doe. We sold the bucks as wether pets within a week of putting them online. Ditza had a buck and a doe. I put the buck up for sale before he was even 24 hours old. I offered him as a wether, but I've already had 2 hits from people who want him intact. I already like the first lady. She's a breeder and is more familiar with my goats lines than I am. :-? The second person set off red flags and I won't sell to him. He didn't strike me as a responsible breeder...
> 
> However, the point is, if Ike goes as a buck, I'll get 6 times as much money for him. In fact, I would get enough to buy some more fencing so our furbies can actually get more browse and grass instead of eating so much hay.
> 
> If this keeps up, I may start TRYING to breed for bucks! :shock:


Huh? Does here sell for a lot more... Well, actually that isn't true all the time..., I'm guessing it actually has to do with bloodlines... Now that I'm getting into registered stock, I'm looking forward to some sort of profit....


----------



## groovyoldlady

Well, the LaMancha I'm offering as a buck is from decent milking lines. I've had 3 hits now. 2 people who want him as a buck and 1 who wants him as a pet wether. I'm just waiting for the dust to settle. I'll have to sell some does somewhere along the way, but I'm waiting until after I see how they do through the showing season. (At least, that's what I tell the parole officer!!)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Today might as well be the happiest day of the year for me so far! I just got confirmation that a very special herdsire is mine and I can pick him up this fall! I'm so excited!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Today might as well be the happiest day of the year for me so far! I just got confirmation that a very special herdsire is mine and I can pick him up this fall! I'm so excited!


And your going to tell me who he is right???


----------



## COgoatLover25

Uh no, that's still classified, I'll tell you in August BUT, I can tell you who his sire is  just not on the open forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsey! You kill me with your classified goats!  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what makes it all the more exciting though Skyla


----------



## goatygirl

December looks so good. I can't wait for the ADGA show tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

For you!  lol!

Can't wait either Olivia


----------



## CrazyDogLady

On the 23rd of this month, hubs will be picking up two doelings for me in OK! Nigerian Dwarf doelings from a very quality breeder. Then, my plan is to purchase one more quality buck next year, and see what I get with what I've got. This year I'm putting all my does to Yukon, and then next year to whatever nice buck or buckling I purchase. I have a plan to stop spending every extra nickel I've got on goats! Yay me. I just know I'll be able to stick to my plan, right?


----------



## janeen128

CrazyDogLady said:


> On the 23rd of this month, hubs will be picking up two doelings for me in OK! Nigerian Dwarf doelings from a very quality breeder. Then, my plan is to purchase one more quality buck next year, and see what I get with what I've got. This year I'm putting all my does to Yukon, and then next year to whatever nice buck or buckling I purchase. I have a plan to stop spending every extra nickel I've got on goats! Yay me. I just know I'll be able to stick to my plan, right?


Good luck sticking to your plan... I'm never able too.... I just get more goats....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm, lets see...that has been my plan for a few years now....I now have 3 extra does I don't need.:lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

So, obviously it's a great plan!


----------



## JerryR

Can i butt in? Im just starting and only have two kids but i think im getting the itch.The wifey is thinking she made a mistake letting me get them.
How do i control myself?


----------



## sassykat6181

Give in to the itch!
By the way, this is not the place that discourages more goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Get MORE than you really wanted....:lol:


----------



## margaret

So...an older breeder, really good friend of mine, someone I love and admire very much, just offered me my buck's sister, who is a GORGEOUS 2 y/o, out of one of his permanent champions, for $200 with a kid back. And I have until the State Fair(October) to think about it.
Help?!? I already have 18 freshening next year...that's a scary number but I'm afraid there's no way I'm gonna be able to refuse her.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any pics?


----------



## SalteyLove

margaret said:


> I'm afraid there's no way I'm gonna be able to refuse her.


You are correct. There is no way to refuse her. You must purchase her, probably sooner than October! In reality... she will actually be helping your future GAA self by demanding a kid back from her :-D


----------



## margaret

Lol, well they won't sell her until after the State Fair, and I've got first dibs on her so I've got plenty of time to decide. Like I really have to give it much thought:lol: Probably the only thought I'll give it is try to convince myself against getting her:lol:
And yeah, it's good they want a kid back, because otherwise....

I'll try to find some Lindsey, there may be some from our Alpine Specialty show since she was part of the 1st place dairy herd. She was 4th place in her class of 22 extremely competitive 2 year olds!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd love to see some pics! Are they wanting a doe kid back?


----------



## margaret

Here's one, not the best though.







She's the pretty brown one.

Dam:









Twin brother


----------



## margaret

And yeah, one doe kid back from her.


----------



## COgoatLover25

For that price, I'd definitely get her so long as she had been tested  
She's pretty!


----------



## janeen128

Oh my for $200? Um, yeah I'd have to get her...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Love her! I'd do it :lol:


----------



## janeen128

I think this sums the GAA Group goals up....


----------



## groovyoldlady

Well, I'm up to nine goats and no sleep. Lola had a super tough kidding yesterday. Difficult day, but happy results: 2 very handsome and surprisingly healthy bucks.

Oddly enough, I ran into a lady at the grocery store yesterday morning who was actively looking for a Nigerian buck. :wahoo: And these boys are nice enough dairy stock for anyone's herd. I am VERY proud of them!

Which makes me wonder: What's a good price for an intact ADGA registered buck? I'm trying to sell our LaMancha buck for $300. I've had some interest, but no takers yet. He's from decent milking lines.

And the new boys have a fabulous sire and a gorgeous dam. The dam is a FF, but her udder is quite nice. I was thinking $350 for them.

Since I have a tiny herd and I'm not a farm with a reputation (good OR bad) yet, are those reasonable prices?


----------



## janeen128

Sounds like good prices to me.., but I would look on your local CL to compare prices though... Don't shop though


----------



## Goatzrule

Ive been wanting to do this for sometime but I think im going to buy a manchie hopefully this spring once the people boarding their goats at our house leaves. Im a little to tall to be showing NDs lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You so should do it!  lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should get a Nubian instead...but I'm not biased or anything


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> Ive been wanting to do this for sometime but I think im going to buy a manchie hopefully this spring once the people boarding their goats at our house leaves. Im a little to tall to be showing NDs lol


I have a gorgeous doeling available. She was born May 28...And I'm only a few hours away. My daughter would like to show her in August and early September, but she'll be ready to be rehomed then...

In the pic with her brother she's the one on the left.

In the one with 3 kids she's the one flying!

Since we're going to show her we probably ought to get a few of her set up properly. I'll see what I can do after VBS this week.


----------



## GodsGarden

Yep, go with the Mancha. They are the best! And don't just go for one, go for two!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: This thread is an ear tickler if I ever saw one!


----------



## goathiker

I completely agree with LaManchas...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I totally agree with the lamancha idea!!


----------



## Bree_6293

Well I did a bad/ good thing today. I bought a new registered elf doe for $100. She was bought by a family as a bottle baby and always lived by herself with the people inside with their dog. At2 years old they were moving and couldn't keep her so some other lady bought her and then sold her 2 days later. I was going to buy her from the first people but she was already sold so then when she came up for sale again I contacted the new people. Went to see her this morning and she was in a tony muddy dirty pen and was frightened wouldn't go near people. Took her home and wormed her as would be stressed from all the different homes. She is in a quarantine area now but when I'm with her she wants cuddles and pats and gets upset when I leave her. The lady that I got her from couldn't even tell me her name! So finding that out asap. 
Here is my new girl





















These were taken just after I unloaded and wormed her and was walking her to the pen.


----------



## janeen128

Awe.... Poor girl I absolutely would have done the same thing... She's adorable and she's now in a great home and will thrive in your care...


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! I couldn't leave her either.


----------



## Bree_6293

Yes it's obvious the people that had her before really loved her and then where I got her I think they were hoping for a get rich quick plan and gave up pretty quickly. She is super sweet and I want to call her Bridget if I can't find out her name. She is such a smooch but not sure if she knows she is a goat and how she will go living with mine once she is quarantined
She is quite well covered just a bit sunken at the moment and her eye lids are a lovely bright pink too


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww, I love her!! I love the name Bridget.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Too cute! My horse's name is Bridgette


----------



## GodsGarden

Just look at that face! She looks healthy and fluffy! One of those goats you want to hug but then you realize there is a screen. ........


----------



## Bree_6293

She is very fluffy and soft and very healthy. She has settled in so quickly too! I just hope she fits into the herd well and isn't a outsider for too long. At the moment she can see the herd but there is a 4 m gap and then in 30 days she will go into the paddock beside them and I will put 1 with her so she buddy's up. Then she can join the herd with a friend  she is very upset when I am in with my other girls giving them pats and cuddles and gets very excited for her turn for attention  such a sweet little girl


----------



## Goatzrule

groovyoldlady said:


> I have a gorgeous doeling available. She was born May 28...And I'm only a few hours away. My daughter would like to show her in August and early September, but she'll be ready to be rehomed then...
> 
> In the pic with her brother she's the one on the left.
> 
> In the one with 3 kids she's the one flying!
> 
> Since we're going to show her we probably ought to get a few of her set up properly. I'll see what I can do after VBS this week.


yup think im going to go with a manchie. They are adorable, i just have to wait until the lady boarding her goats at our house while she is looking for a new house leaves. Hopefully that is soon. Yeah I cant just get one (need to convince parentals of this) so i get two so they arent lonely during quarantine and this way if a third one just happens to show up I can do herd class.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sooooo DH and I are trying to figure out a way to get this girl...

She's from Enchanted Hills and we totally fell in love with her immediately. Even though she's on the other side of the country....

If anyone has any ideas....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty girl


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I know those aren't well set up photos but, any red flags I'm overlooking?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lovely topline, she doesn't look to have a lot of width between the hocks, her pasterns are a little long IMO but I like her, she should turn out nice!  
So are you taking a road trip?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I think so!! I'm waiting for an email back, if they'd be willing to hold her then my sister and I will drive to get her. 12 hours one way. DH loooves her and thinks she looks awesome which is rare for him so he is actually 100% behind it. I'll just have to do it all in two days because I do NOT want to take my three year old and my one year old with me...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool! I think she's really nice, did they have any pics of her dam? What goat people won't do to get a goat they want lol.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

They said they do have pics of dam and sire, so I'm anxiously awaiting them, checking my email every few minutes. Lol. Everything I can find about their breeding program is super positive, there are multiple TGS threads with their goats and even raves about them as breeders so I'm pretty excited about that. Almost every single minimancha that I've been impressed with and have looked into has enchanted hills in their lineage.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics!  Always loads of anxiety for me when I'm waiting on an email from a breeder!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I knoooow I'm supposed to be watching Orange is the New Black with DH but I'm just constantly checking my phone.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You know when you relax and stop checking is the very moment they'll answer you


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Seriously, that's what always happens! I finally decide to go to bed and that's when they'll answer. Lol.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Well, I'm driving 14 hours to OK tomorrow to pick up 2 doelings from Dill's so I completely understand.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oooh fun!!!

I managed to find some photos of her dam and grand dam with some additional info!!
















Dam ^^^









Dam's dam ^^^^










Sire's dam ^^^


----------



## goatblessings

So fun to read these threads and realize I'm not alone!!! I should sell one of my doelings from this year and my yearling BUT I keep looking at them.,,,,,thinking how nice the kids from my new buck might be. I need to keep my numbers down, but now I'm planning new pens in my head. How does one go about self discipline???????? Help!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Eeeeeek they emailed back and, gorgeous udder pictures!! I'm so excited. I think we're going to put a deposit down on her and go pick her up at the end of July. We have a ton going on right now but we're going to come up with a plan. DH rarely gets enthusiastic about a goat but today he has been sending me name suggestions for her and has been really encouraging me to go for it! We're in the middle of refinancing our house and should be hearing from the appraiser tonight so, as long as that goes as planned we can make this work! We're also transitioning our rental home from a renter to having my mom move in there, which has been craziness as well. Oye. But, here's a couple udder pics!









Dam^^

















Sire's dam^^^


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice udder height!!


----------



## GodsGarden

Oh, how exciting! She is really pretty!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks!! I hope I'm making the right decision. This stuff is stressing me out!!


----------



## GodsGarden

I know what you mean. After getting a few of my goats I would just cry, second guessing myself and stress relief.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I really should just take it a step at a time, but I'm one of those people that has to plan three years down the line so I'm already stressing about breeding her and finding someone who will board her and Willow for breeding... I was really hoping I could use Willow's breeder but she said no outside breedings this year.  

But, DH just gave me the official go ahead to put a deposit down!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Good luck! I can't wait to pick up my girls tomorrow!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Pictures when you can!!!


----------



## GodsGarden

And safe trip! And quiet goats! (A screaming goat in the back seat is not fun. I know from experience  )


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Nutty Brewnette


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute. And woah ink!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And here is Heart Breaker. She's a tough one to get a pick, she's a clingy girl. I love them, they're gorgeous.


----------



## goatygirl

I have a person driving 3 hours to buy one of my milkers and another coming to buy two wethers.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awesome goatygirl!


----------



## Goatzrule

Mom and I were talking in the barn and shes like maybe eventually we can just have lamanchas :stars: yay its working


----------



## goatygirl

Clarinet just left with her new family. A little girl to show her too. My first kid born to me I am nt as sad as I thought it would be. It is a huge relief to have one less goat to milk..


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Did our first blood draws today, success!! I'm feeling like a "real" farmer this week since I have my new microscope that I've been experimenting with and now managed to get blood drawn on all four girls. Hopefully we'll know by the end of the week that everyone is healthy and hopefully two are pregnant!!


----------



## GodsGarden

Yippee! 

I was surprised how easy it is to draw blood. My buck was the hardest with his big'ol neck. I was so scared of the tubes breaking that I just might have over packed them. ;-) I can just picture them looking through all the fome pads and peanuts and bubble wrap....
"I can't find anything?"
"Me neither. You? "
"Must be a joke. "
"No wait! Here they are."
"Crazy goat person."

Lol :underchair:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I was really surprised how easy it is, too. At first we were looking for a tiny little vein, lol!! Then when I realized what it was I was like "yeesh, coulda done this with my eyes closed!!" 

I have them individually wrapped in paper towel, then bundled in paper towel, then in a baggie, then in bubble wrap.


----------



## janeen128

Yeah, I was surprised too... Took me 4 years to try it...


----------



## groovyoldlady

I haven't done it yet... (Groovy goes to hide in the chicken corner. ;-) )


----------



## janeen128

So, did you guys really thing I would be able to downsize???? Nope... Since I'm getting the simple pulse milker none of my girls are leaving... 2 of the mini bucks were heading to the sale barn tomorrow..., but I might just keep them around to stud out, since they aren't causing trouble... I can use the milker on my East Friesian sheep, so they will now stay..... For some reason, even though it's a lot of work, all 12 goats and 5 lambs just seem to thrive here, they all get along. I'm improving things to make it better for this winter for general care etc.... However, I must be cured of this goat addiction, because I scan CL all the time and there are some excellent deals, but I don't respond. I think because my herd isn't too small or too big, but everything is definitely flowing, personalities and everything is just an even keel... I don't want to mess with that..... The only other purchase I'm considering is a Ram to purchase for my ewes, but that's it.... Oh did I tell you I got these cute little milk sponges i.e. Katahtin lambs, thus making my total 5 sheep... I was sick the 1st couple days they came and didn't take pics right away like I usually do...


----------



## ksalvagno

Really cute!


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute! My doe, one of our first born on our farm kided two gorgeous blue eyed does a couple days ago. They are so sweet and at 3 pounds, the cutest little peanuts ever! I'm finding it hard to tell myself I have to sell them. Obviously the two bucklings that are a month now will be put for sale soon.
Tell me why I should not keep one or both little girls!
Pro- my kids can show them
Con- I don't have a non related buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just means you need a new buck too ;D


----------



## sassykat6181

True! My guys are 3 and 4 now
I love them, and probably could never part with either of them


----------



## janeen128

sassykat6181 said:


> True! My guys are 3 and 4 now
> I love them, and probably could never part with either of them


I can't part with my ober buck Charlie, he's 3 and I've had him since he was a month old....


----------



## RPC

I tell myself when I buy bucks not to get attached because I am going to sell them after a few years.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Our blood tests just came back and Basil and Barli are both open...  I think that means I have to sell them now.


----------



## GodsGarden

I read your post on the very long chat thread deerbunny, and I totally get the feeling. You want to sell but then don't. And you love them but then. .... I am at the point were I finally made myself put all the goats up for sale to downsize to 4 milking does and my buck. I am still second guessing myself. I have two sisters and I was going to sell one but then. .... urg!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It's so hard!! I've always kinda known I would sell Barli, her and I just don't get along. Lol. But Basil... Basil is my guuuurl!! Ya know? But I have another doeling coming in from awesome genetics, plus my Willow, and now have buck access to an amazing ND that can really make my minimancha breeding program something to be proud of. But I'm seriously limited on space so I've always known I'd need to make hard cuts... But urgh.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Something I've learned, since I've began progressively upgrading my herd is that even though you really love your current does, and think they're just the sweetest... A doe with better conformation, genetics etc, can have just as much of a lovable personality and you'll end up loving them just as much or more  just my point of view but hang in there  
By the way, Flat Rock Farm in Texas has a really nice mini Mancha buck kid for sale lol


----------



## janeen128

COgoatLover25 said:


> Something I've learned, since I've began progressively upgrading my herd is that even though you really love your current does, and think they're just the sweetest... A doe with better conformation, genetics etc, can have just as much of a lovable personality and you'll end up loving them just as much or more  just my point of view but hang in there
> By the way, Flat Rock Farm in Texas has a really nice mini Mancha buck kid for sale lol


The girls I have now all have great udders, and they are great producers... It took me a while to get to this bunch.... I have 2 yearlings that I'm not sure of their output yet, but that will be determined next season... My crew now from where I started has improved.... I got into registered goats, still need to turn papers in on some, but all in all from where I started, there is definitely an improvement. I have asked local friends regarding conformation especially with my newest buckling.... Still looking for a good spotted Nubian buckling, but I'll wait a few years on that one


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Something I've learned, since I've began progressively upgrading my herd is that even though you really love your current does, and think they're just the sweetest... A doe with better conformation, genetics etc, can have just as much of a lovable personality and you'll end up loving them just as much or more  just my point of view but hang in there
> By the way, Flat Rock Farm in Texas has a really nice mini Mancha buck kid for sale lol


I know, he is REALLY nice!! With my current plan though I won't need to bring in a buck for a few years.

I'm very back and forth right now, probably because I have gotten no interest on my girls but I really don't want to drop my price more.. While I'm out with all of them I'm just feeling devastated by the thought of giving up Basil, and then trying to rationalize keeping her. Technically I could register her NOA through tmgr but, I know her conformation isn't anything to be desired.


----------



## sassykat6181

Do you do MDGA? 
Remember its a holiday weekend and people are traveling.
Not everyone is as crazy as we are looking for goats all the time


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I am hoping to dual register with mdga and tmgr. Willow is adga since she is standard and Maple is mdga.


----------



## goatygirl

Two more kids sold today! This year has been really good for selling kids.


----------



## janeen128

Good job goatygirl


----------



## sassykat6181

"Goats are as loving and clever as dogs" 
Research that supports we need more goats!
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ng-and-clever-as-dogs-say-smitten-scientists/


----------



## Goatzrule

Well im doing it, going to put a deposit on skyla's doeling fairytale...dad doesnt know yet woops anyway :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yup, Fairy is all yours!


----------



## janeen128

Pretty girl


----------



## Goatzrule

My fur babies hlala:


----------



## Bree_6293

So this little man came up for sale and I couldn't say no! I have been looking for 2 dairy does quietly for a while and haven't found the right ones, then along comes this little boy, who is from a 50% ND/ 50% togg Buck and his mom is saneen/ togg. Good milk lines and he is polled! I said I wouldn't buy the buck until the I had the does and they were older :/ but he is from a tested herd, really cute,ND 25% (not a lot of ND goats in Australia yet) and polled! So he is coming to live with me <3 I think we will call him Harry


----------



## janeen128

CUTE


----------



## groovyoldlady

goatygirl said:


> Two more kids sold today! This year has been really good for selling kids.


Good for you!

I, on the other hand, am having a terrible time. Lot's of "Oh I'll take them, Nah, I changed my mind!" going on. I had one fellow that wanted my Nigerian boys so badly for his kids, but he lives in town and isn't zoned for livestock. He sounded so sad I got all teary!! I offered to let his kids come play "petting zoo" here.


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh for every one serious buyer i get I have a hundred of those. I had a lady text me asking me if I had any wethers left, we agreed on one and she asked if either friday or saturday worked better, I told her what day worked better and didn't get a response for two weeks until she text and ask if hes still available. :hammer:


----------



## groovyoldlady

I've finally learned that an animal is not sold until i have money in my greedy little hands!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yeppers, I too have had lots of contacts about my goats but then they want to trade me for things I don't want and cant use. lol I am open to barter if its something I need and can use.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just committed to buying another buck...idk how many bucks I think I need


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom is trying to make me sell all my goats, lol! No way Jose!


----------



## COgoatLover25

How come?! That's crazy!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause she thinks I spend too much money on them


----------



## COgoatLover25

Of course.... Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mothers  lol!


----------



## margaret

Lol, that would be my dad...he thinks I have too many
I do need to downsize a bit though, I've got 18 on the breeding list for this year:underchair:


----------



## groovyoldlady

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cause she thinks I spend too much money on them


Don't we all? ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah lol!
She wants me to save my money and buy a nice car  lol...

I can't sell them though, I love them too much!


----------



## janeen128

Well, downsizing... Yeah right... Jack and Jill just came back and boy they have grown.... So that puts me with 14 goats and 5 sheep... 2 bucks will be heading to auction, but I'm having trouble choosing who goes.... I have turned down several free offers, so that's a start right? Contemplating selling my Nubian herd because of neighbor noise complaints, and then selling the East Friesian sheep that would put me 7 goats and 3 sheep so 10 all together....


----------



## janeen128

Okay, so here is what I did... I did put the Nubian of 5 up for sale, the East Friesian sheep, and the mini bucks... I'll wait 2 weeks, if no one sells, I'll then take the mini bucks to the auction and keep the rest....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought about selling the nubians because if the noise too... but I'm set to go on a road trip next Friday to pick up a very special 4 month old nubian! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

My Nubians have never been that loud  
Where ya going Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My nubians are only loud when I'm weaning babies or when they are in heat... you already know who I'm picking up Lindsey :wink:


----------



## janeen128

I honestly don't think my Nubians are loud.... Yes they do yell when I'm late in feeding, or if one gets left behind in the group, or heat, otherwise they are pretty quiet, so not sure why there are notice complaints....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Actually Dee, you never told me exactly who you were picking up lol
Nor where you were going so I know nothing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So there was a minor set back and the breeder had to postpone the pick up for 2 weeks! I'm so anxious to go get her!


----------



## sassykat6181

I've started separating babies at night to milk in the a.m. Oh the screaming!!!! How can those little things make so much noise??? And then add the mommas hollering back. Maybe I'll wear earmuffs. Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

It's so sad, isn't it? Clearly we all abuse our goats! (Or they want to make all our neighbors THINK we do!)


----------



## Goatzrule

Weaning is my least favorite part but when they go to there new home is the worst. Especially when its by them selves and to someone who I havent had a chance to get to know that well. I finally sold my little guy ember ( he was my favorite) All I knew about the family is she needed a companion for her other goat. The lady showed up with a billion kids, she seemed to know what she was doing I would start to talk about minerals and she seemed to already know a lot about it. But I pray hes alright and got a good home. I always make sure to get an update on how the kids are doing in their new home. Oh and she signed a contract


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## janeen128

^^^


----------



## margaret

OMGosh, that is really accurate:lol:
People ask me how many goats have, and I'm like, umm....I really couldn't tell you:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHA!! Love that! :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Bonus from work automatically means to buy a goat, right? I was pretty happy to receive an award that a patient nominated me for, but a nice little check? Cherry on top. Then getting a buckling out of a VEEE 90 doe, fantastic!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! That's what it means for me!


----------



## Goatzrule

Well looks like im buying a milker instead of the kid...dad still doesnt know


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Husband is in Abilene to pick up my little Flat Rocks buckling right now. I can't wait until he gets home.


----------



## BoulderOaks

Hi, my name is Melani, and I have a goat addiction. 

I borrowed my friend's stock trailer this morning and towed it to work so I can pick up EIGHT new goats on the way home. It's really starting to hit me that I may have an addiction worse than my coffee addiction haha! 2012 I had one goat and her kid. 2016 and I now will have over 30. 

This. Is. Awesome!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

SundewFarms said:


> Hi, my name is Melani, and I have a goat addiction.
> 
> I borrowed my friend's stock trailer this morning and towed it to work so I can pick up EIGHT new goats on the way home. It's really starting to hit me that I may have an addiction worse than my coffee addiction haha! 2012 I had one goat and her kid. 2016 and I now will have over 30.
> 
> This. Is. Awesome!!!


Wow! 8 is quite a few to add at one time! Is it someone's whole herd?


----------



## janeen128

SundewFarms said:


> Hi, my name is Melani, and I have a goat addiction.
> 
> I borrowed my friend's stock trailer this morning and towed it to work so I can pick up EIGHT new goats on the way home. It's really starting to hit me that I may have an addiction worse than my coffee addiction haha! 2012 I had one goat and her kid. 2016 and I now will have over 30.
> 
> This. Is. Awesome!!!


Wow!!! 8 all at once... EEKS... What kind are they? Pics?


----------



## BoulderOaks

Yup, it's nearly all of someone's Nigerian Dwarf herd. They've decided to cut back and stick with just the LaManchas. I'll be picking up 6 Nigerian Dwarf does and one little baby buck, and a LaMancha doe! Pics to come on Wednesday!!


----------



## Bree_6293

We had triplet does born!!! Is it bad to keep all 3?? They only count as 1 don't they???


----------



## margaret

Of course! You definitely need to keep all 3 How could you possibly decide which one to sell?


----------



## Bree_6293

margaret said:


> Of course! You definitely need to keep all 3 How could you possibly decide which one to sell?


Exactly and all so different!!







Sherry







Alana







Shandy








Alana, sherry and shandy (L-R)


----------



## janeen128

Yep, keep them all


----------



## Bree_6293

Yes I think we need to. We were in disbelief that our FF had our first ever triplets and I think we checked about 10 times to confirm they were all girls!!


----------



## goathiker

I like Sherry but, I'm partial to rich colors. Better see how they all turn out :lol:

Well, on the 20th I'll be saying good bye to Guinen, Teddy, their 4 buck kids, and Pup. They just don't have good enough immune systems to deal with the new antibiotic laws and the bucklings would have gone anyway. That will leave me with 5 hardy goats.


----------



## SalteyLove

goathiker said:


> I like Sherry but, I'm partial to rich colors. Better see how they all turn out :lol:
> 
> Well, on the 20th I'll be saying good bye to Guinen, Teddy, their 4 buck kids, and Pup. They just don't have good enough immune systems to deal with the new antibiotic laws and the bucklings would have gone anyway. That will leave me with 5 hardy goats.


FIVE?! You are gonna get kicked out of the club!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

But now youre going to have even more space to keep next year's kids. Youre just thinking ahead!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or you could be like me and have none soon enough


----------



## janeen128

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or you could be like me and have none soon enough


Huh? I missed something... Why are you selling all of your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've got a lot going on... Money is tight... I was going to keep just two, but I offered my two keepers to my friend too.. 
I need a bit of a break, it's becoming like a chore, and I don't want that... Plus with the amount I work, it's not fair to them that I can't spend the time I used to with them... I kinda just milk and feed twice a day and run off for work, and then come home tired and do the same before bed..
So, for their sake, it's best for them to move on...


----------



## janeen128

Totally understand.... Sad, but probably for the best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah.. Super sad, it's heart breaking to see them go.. Especially since I've worked so hard to get where I am with my her now, have to see them all leave, is real tough...


----------



## RPC

I understand how it is I sold out once but when my life slowed down I got back in. One day you will have goats again. Just now it's time for a break.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hoping so!  we will see where my life leads lol! 
My boyfriend and I are pretty serious and such, and I know he wants to travel and such one day, so animals more then our dogs may not fit in for a while.. But I'm planning to have a few goats again  even if he doesn't know it yet Haha!


----------



## sassykat6181

Off topic....Skyla is this the close friend, co-worker, or someone new???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Coworker...  lol!
Things just kinda happened haha! 
The close friend is no longer talking to me, so I guess he wasn't that close of a friend..


----------



## sassykat6181

Good. See all your fretting worked itself out. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It did, it always does haha!! I over think things a lot  haha! 
But I'm very happy with how it all worked out ️


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or you could be like me and have none soon enough


Me too.. I'm planning to go back to school full time which means I will need to get a night job so no time for the goats.. I'm thinking next year or possibly in two years they will all be up for sale. Only because I don't think my prerequisites will be full time so I can keep them through that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's rough! 
But sometimes, for the bests


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right, once I graduate, I can get more goats and they can have a better life with all my money that I will make with a good job :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm hoping so!  we will see where my life leads lol!
> My boyfriend and I are pretty serious and such, and I know he wants to travel and such one day, so animals more then our dogs may not fit in for a while.. But I'm planning to have a few goats again  even if he doesn't know it yet Haha!


My hubby is a traveler. He's absolutely shrivel up and die if we couldn't vacate a couple times a year. So far, God has always provided us with capable goat sitters who aren't too hard on the pocketbook. So it IS possible to have both. You both just have to agree on the "rules". ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know it's possible, but it's not little trips he wants to take haha! I'll probably be goatless for a few years, give us time to do some traveling and such, and then get like two does and go from there haha!  he wants none, but I think I may get my two  lol! Can't not have goats forever! ;D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He wants none??    why are you with him? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope, none at all  lol!
Hahaha!!!  
I'm not too worried, I'm sure if I wanted more goats later on id get some


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Right, once I graduate, I can get more goats and they can have a better life with all my money that I will make with a good job :lol:


Nice, Dee :ROFL:

I'm sure you'll enjoy having less animal chores Skyla...you may not want to get any again! I find my dogs and cats to be the first I personally would get rid of but my DD says No way! :lol: Not that I don't love them, but if I had to choose....they'd go first...cats then dogs, before the livestock. That's for a couple reasons...one being goats are my soaping business, and two...they live outside and are not as demanding for attention as my cats and dogs.Sometimes, I admit...I wonder what it'd be like to have no animals...at least for the winter :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He wants none??    why are you with him? :lol:


:ROFL: :ROFL: Really nice Dee!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am for sure looking forward to a break!  but I don't know if I can go forever without my critters  lol! 
My dog and his dog are pretty much all he wants, I talked him into my kitties too, the goats will be next  LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good luck!!

I am going to have two bucks and 4 does....I need to keep it at that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice, Dee :ROFL:
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy having less animal chores Skyla...you may not want to get any again! I find my dogs and cats to be the first I personally would get rid of but my DD says No way! :lol: Not that I don't love them, but if I had to choose....they'd go first...cats then dogs, before the livestock. That's for a couple reasons...one being goats are my soaping business, and two...they live outside and are not as demanding for attention as my cats and dogs.Sometimes, I admit...I wonder what it'd be like to have no animals...at least for the winter :lol:


I feel the same way about the cats and most of the time about the dogs but unfortunately the goats take up more of my time and money and will be easier to sell.. I really wish all these cats would disappear though... Maybe I can do a "buy a goat get a free cat" thing :lol: and about winter, I'm totally on board, I would love to not have ANY animals during winter..... Sad but true


----------



## BoulderOaks

I picked up my eight new goats last week! And instantly the next morning my jerk of a LaMancha buck smashed his way out of the pen, jumped their fence, and bred one of the Nigerian does who was in a raging heat... :/ So now I'm debating if I argue with the only local vet willing to see goats to get some lutalyse to abort, driving the poor goat an hour and a half away to the next closest vet who has said he will write me a prescription for it, but he has to do an exam on the goat first, or simply letting her have MiniManchas in the spring... I'm not really going to worry until the blood test next month to see if it was a successful breeding or not though... 

The buck pen got several new strands of hot wire to attempt to hold that buck. He's only a yearling and the pen has required several modifications lately to hold him... This pen was holding a mature Nubian buck 3 times his size with no problem!!

Other than that, the new additions are adorable and gorgeous!! And brings me to over 30 goats haha. I plan to post pictures later this week now that they're settled in.


----------



## goatblessings

Keeping to my six here but DH has never liked them. Last night I got in too much of a rush treating a goat with an injury. Should have put her in the milk stand. Didnt. She flipped me and I landed on my elbow...fracture in the radius. He wants me to sell them - I won't. Just me being stupid and in a hurry. After all, I got them all fed and pens cleaned one handed today. They give me the quiet time I need.....so keeping them and definitely doing things smarter....and I have time to heal u before winter!:hammer:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch..


----------



## sassykat6181

SundewFarms said:


> I picked up my eight new goats last week! And instantly the next morning my jerk of a LaMancha buck smashed his way out of the pen, jumped their fence, and bred one of the Nigerian does who was in a raging heat... :/ So now I'm debating if I argue with the only local vet willing to see goats to get some lutalyse to abort, driving the poor goat an hour and a half away to the next closest vet who has said he will write me a prescription for it, but he has to do an exam on the goat first, or simply letting her have MiniManchas in the spring... I'm not really going to worry until the blood test next month to see if it was a successful breeding or not though...


Just an FYI....minimanchas are a Lamancha doe covered by a Nigerian buck. I would never let a Nigerian doe continue a breeding with a lamancha buck. Too great of a chance of large kids and with Nigerians more prone to multiples, it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## groovyoldlady

sassykat6181 said:


> Just an FYI....minimanchas are a Lamancha doe covered by a Nigerian buck. I would never let a Nigerian doe continue a breeding with a lamancha buck. Too great of a chance of large kids and with Nigerians more prone to multiples, it's a recipe for disaster.


I was just thinking the same thing.

When I needed lute, my vet just drew up the syringe for me and had me pick it up.


----------



## rochelle

I'm not in denial at all! I'm addicted but my 6 are all I need, until my does are old enough to have me some lil babies! Then oh my, I get too attached how do I give any up? I couldn't even give up my oldest goat if I had too  
I love all my babies! This is gonna be a rough road for me! Already has been since I lost one to urinary stones, had him for only 
1 1/2 weeks and he got sick...my BF loves them too so that helps tons! Thank you for this forum!️


----------



## rebelINny

Y'all crack me up. I just bought two new bucks....I'm up to 61 or 62 goats now....and yeah babies start coming again in early February. I do have eleven boys going for meat though before then.


----------



## goatygirl

The person who bought two of my kids had me visit. They are doing better there then even at my own house! The wether is being clicker trained and it is really cute. They go on hikes and a lot of fun stuff.


----------



## sassykat6181

I saw the video....it was so cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just learned that Obsidians Granddam was #1 on the top ten list for 2015! Nobody probably remembers but Obi is the buck that I sold last year! At least I kept his son! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just learned that Obsidians Granddam was #1 on the top ten list for 2015! Nobody probably remembers but Obi is the buck that I sold last year! At least I kept his son! Lol


Awesome! 
A doe I bought was on the 2016 ELITE list! Such an amazing surprise!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Can't wait to see her on your website!


----------



## Goatzrule

Well I finally did it. Brought home my first lamancha last night. I still don't have a milking stand big enough but she sorta fits into the Nigerians.... just for now. Now I want more


----------



## sassykat6181

I sold two Nigerian doelings yesterday and picked up two lamancha doelings this afternoon. Yippee!!! That money was just burning a hole in my pocket. Lol. I still have $150 left too


----------



## Goatzrule

That $150 can go towards the next goats


----------



## sassykat6181

Not the greatest pics because they are so friendly, but here are our two new babies. They were born in february


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

Just got back from another fair. I love this fair they pay premiums in cash, $170 in cash. Mom says I might be able to get another la mancha


----------



## groovyoldlady

What beautiful deep bodied does!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Well, all the babies are gone. It's SO quiet here now. *sniff*

However...We'll be breeding FOUR does this year. That could equal 4-10 new goats in the Spring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

sweet on winning cash!

I'm hoping these girls will grow out nicely. They are only 6 months.  super friendly too......because they were bottle fed. Annoying little pushy beasts. Ha!


----------



## Goatzrule

They look great are you going to breed them this year or ait for next year?


----------



## Goatzrule

forgot to show off my girl, im super excited for our first ADGA show in a month. She is doing great with the herd and her big paddock. Ive already found a buck to bred her to at Longvu la manchas. Mom set her up and I think she didnt do to bad for it being her first time setting up a goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What buck of Cliff's are you breeding her to?


----------



## Goatzrule

Im not sure yet Im going to go visit him eventually because he promised to work with me on some stuff so we'll see he said they just bought a new buck also, so havent exactly found one but Ill use one of his two guys and plus I really need the pointers


----------



## sassykat6181

I like cliffs goats. My girl that I brought home with us in June has a longvu sire and granddam  

Most likely I'll wait til next fall to breed these 3 lamanchas. I want them to grow.
My minilamancha is ready though. She turned a year in April. Can't wait to see her udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool 

^ me too Kat! And Cliff is awesome, he's helped me with so much! He's a fantastic person


----------



## Goatzrule

I want to bring my herd to Eastern States next year so i might be buying another one. 
I need to start working on maneuvers in the ring I totally messed up last weekend. And since he is starting to judge i can also learn what he is looking for.
I love his herd, he is such an honest and genuine person


----------



## sassykat6181

He really is a great guy. I had gone up to purchase a doe from him and she had scours when I arrived. It was an almost 3 hr drive. He told me that he wanted to keep her longer and make sure she was ok and that he would deliver her to me the following weekend. Shows you how nice he is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I remember that 

Gosh... I'm gonna miss all my show friends.. And just talking about goats and such in general with him...  
Lol..


----------



## Goatzrule

His daughter is funny, and his wife is so sweet. He is definitely a person to befriend. We had a full conversion during my classes. He was very different than another judge


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

His daughter is pretty cool  
And I lie his wife, she is the one who taught me how to make soap  
He sure is  he's a great guy, and really likes to teach people


----------



## MoonShadow

Hello everyone, 
it been awhile. I've been overly busy, which I guess, depending on how you look at it, might not be a bad thing. Haha :hair:

Both of my does are possibly bred, HURRAY!! Due date is Christmas eve. . . I know Christmas eve. It wasn't quite how I wanted it, but life happens.
But, Praying for doelings as always haha! Plus, If I get doelings, I can justify buying another buck, so it's a win win. Lol 
I'm trying not to get to exited, since they're not a guaranteed bred, but its hard not to be!!:grin:

In other news, Coyote tunneled under our chain link fence the other day(in broad daylight) and tried to attack my goats, luckily no goat was hurt, much thanks to our mighty guard sheep. Got the whole thing on video, via security cameras! luckily we where home, and though none of the goats made a peep, my sister just happened to glance out the window and alert me to the coyote. I can't imagine what would have happened if we where not home, it wasn't giving up. I'm thinking it time for me to splurge a bit and get me a couple great Pyrenees puppies to train as LGD.onder:


----------



## Goatzrule

so I responded to someone on facebook looking to find someone with a ND buck to breed her does to. I told her about my boys and the price. $45 for breeding but an additional $5 per night (if they were to stay over) I got this message from someone saying that it was very unreasonable and that i am scamming people....what!?!


----------



## margaret

Um, no. That is definitely not unreasonable.


----------



## sassykat6181

Definitely not unreasonable. I charged $100 and offered only driveway breeding. Considering how much they save by not owning a buck and how much they'll make off registered kids. I also had to see test results showing negative


----------



## Clehmanktm57319

*Gaa*

hi my mane is Coreen an I am a goat addict we started with 2 an I thought 5 would be enough but maybe I was wrong now my husband is an enabler also


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I usually charge $50 for 3-5 covers in the driveway and give them the memo. I do not board them, ever :lol:


----------



## janeen128

I charge $30 for non proven/non registered $40.00 for proven/non registered. $40.00 for unproven/registered and $50.00 for proven/registered... All driveway breedings...


----------



## janeen128

Little Bits, are you the one who uses Jakoti Shears to trim hooves? I got a pair this week, and will be trying them out as soon as the bursitis in my shoulder calms down....


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Goatzrule said:


> so I responded to someone on facebook looking to find someone with a ND buck to breed her does to. I told her about my boys and the price. $45 for breeding but an additional $5 per night (if they were to stay over) I got this message from someone saying that it was very unreasonable and that i am scamming people....what!?!


Not unreasonable at all!!! A breeder wanted to charge me $200 for a driveway breeding or $150 and $2 a day for board and care. 
That's why I went and got my buck, even though I ended up with two I am still saving money in the long run.


----------



## Goatzrule

Anyway if someone isnt able to pay for a small breeding price then how can they afford to take care of the goats properly?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

janeen128 said:


> Little Bits, are you the one who uses Jakoti Shears to trim hooves? I got a pair this week, and will be trying them out as soon as the bursitis in my shoulder calms down....


Yep! Still using the same pair too, been using them for 6 years or so now, still work great! You'll get used to how big they are pretty quick, it's a learning curve. Just be careful if they are new, they are so so very sharp out of the box, very easy to cut a big chunk off if they jerk.


----------



## sassykat6181

Definitely have a problem and I blame my husband for encouraging me. Lol.
I sold two 9 week old Nigerian doelings and picked up two 6 month old lamancha does the next day. 
In the next couple weeks I'll be trading two 2 yr old Nigerian does for an 18 month old mini jersey heifer. Her name is Chloe and she is adorable!


----------



## janeen128

Awe she's cute


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Well, I'm not seeing any improvement in my goat addiction. I'll be getting one more doe soon, from Oklahoma. But seriously, look at that FF udder!


----------



## janeen128

Oh wow....


----------



## margaret

pretty...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love the cow Kat!

What breed is this goat craydoglady!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

That is a Nigerian. She's being bred, then I'll pick her up. Her dam is a SG doe, and she's in with a +B buck. I'm excited by to add her genetics to my little starter herd.


----------



## MoonShadow

Awh, what an adorable cow kat!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice doe CDL! 

Just got a deposit on one of my bucks today... and I have three does and a buck leaving tomorrow.... Gaah... it's all bittersweet...  I'm gonna miss them all so gosh darn much! But I know it's for the best right now... :sigh:


----------



## Goatzrule

I dont know what I would do without my goats they are so much more than livestock, I grew up with them its who I am, its every part of me and nothing can replace that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree.. it's been extremely hard for me... and I know it's not going to be easy for me tomorrow... and when my favorite doe leaves in November.... but the way my life is working right now, its for the best... it's not fair for the goats to not get the attention that they deserve... and right now I'm working a lot, and I am with my boyfriend after work almost daily, I'm wiped out after work as it is.. so I normally fall asleep while my BF is over and he either falls asleep too, or plays video games with my brother haha! 
I'm very thankful I have my family and BF supporting me through this, cause it's so hard.. I feel like I will have goats again one day, but for right now, I can't be unfair to them... they need love and attention that I just can't give them right now, and most of them are going to friends that I know and know they will be loved and cared for how I would if I could. So that makes me feel much better! And I know where they are when I want a kid or two from them


----------



## Goatzrule

:rant smilie: OK came back from a fair, our superintendent's niece made the goat test. There was a lot of things wrong with it (lets just say they dont know as much about goats as they think) One of the questions on the test was when do you start weaning the babies, it was multiple choice and they choices were 2 days, 2 weeks, 3 month, 1 year. Me and everyone else put 2 weeks, but they had 3 months as the answer. She said weaning is when you take the babies completely off milk. Correct me if i'm wrong but weaning is the process of removing the babies which is has a lot more to it then just removing the babies, I start weaning the kids at two weeks by milking the dams in the morning.


----------



## janeen128

Weaning is when you take the kids off milk completely...., you would not want to do this at 2 weeks... now, if you separate kids and mom at night milk mom in the am, kids get her the rest of the day, then no that isn't weaning, you're just sharing the milk. 8 weeks is the youngest I've ever weaned, but 3 months is probably average.... so, yes they were correct..., sorry...


----------



## MoonShadow

Isn't weaning something that usually done gradually? I was under the impression that weaning was more of a gradual Thing? Dam and kid are separated at certain age and time intervals (unless of course you're bottle feeding then it's a little different) and the kid is fed milk less often and starts nibbling more at grass, dam also tends to start pushing kid away from udder and lessen the amount of time she allows the kid to drink and so on until the kid is complete weaned.
:whatgoat:


----------



## janeen128

I don't really do it gradually unless I am bottle feeding.... I guess you could consider mom and kid separation at night the first step to gradually weaning, but when I pull them off mom for good that is it...., or tape the teats.... Maybe I'm mean..., but I do make sure they are at least 8 weeks old, and they are eating hay/grain/and browse


----------



## ksalvagno

Separating at night for milking is not weaning them. Weaning is when you are intentionally removing them from mom. Whether it is gradual or quick, weaning is considered to be when they are old enough to no longer need milk. The earliest would be 8 weeks old.


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh, so, it could go ether way, gradually or all at once. Good to know!
~

Have the gal I got one of my wethers from coming over on Friday, to ultrasound my two does.
I'm super exited and nervous!! They should be just over 40 days if they took the first time(only witnessed one of the does being bred) so hope the ultrasound confirms that and hopefully they are both bred.:smile: Wish me luck!!

EDIT: Sadly no baby's, or at least no visible ones.:sigh: Oh well, we shall try again and recheck in a couple months. I'll get some baby's eventually. :smile:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh no. It has happened.

A friend just offered me her 18 month old registered LaMancha doe. free.

The Parole officer says if I take her I have to sell one of the other girls.

Waiting for photos. Trying to be professional.

We only had 3 milkers this year and had WAAAAY too much milk (and 2 were Nigies). 

Planning to breed 2 Munchies and 2 Nigies this fall.

And she wants to give me another Munchie.

What would I do with FIVE milkers?


----------



## goatblessings

Go crazy like the rest of us, wonder what have we done, and secretly enjoy every minute of it!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Perhaps you could look up a couple local wildlife rehabbers in the area and arrange to donate some goat's milk to them! Wouldn't want it going to waste since you have to accept free goats from a friend


----------



## sassykat6181

Or raise pigs with the extra milk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Don't know why I didn't join before now.... but anyway..
My name is Suzanne, I currently have 11 goats.
I am definitely addicted! It was supposed to stick to the original 4, but, y'know :hammer:


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh no. It has happened.
> 
> A friend just offered me her 18 month old registered LaMancha doe. free.
> 
> The Parole officer says if I take her I have to sell one of the other girls.
> 
> Waiting for photos. Trying to be professional.
> 
> We only had 3 milkers this year and had WAAAAY too much milk (and 2 were Nigies).
> 
> Planning to breed 2 Munchies and 2 Nigies this fall.
> 
> And she wants to give me another Munchie.
> 
> What would I do with FIVE milkers?


 LOL! Welcome to the club I asked myself that last year, so that is where the 8 bottle brats came into play...they have all been sold though, so that's away to make some money....


----------



## janeen128

Are you ready for this news all???? I sold my buck Charlie, that was kinda sad but he went to a great home, will be selling the 3 remaining sheep on Saturday. Then I got an email asking about my 3 yearlings I have for sale, so if they go I'm down to my 4 original does, my polled Nubian buckling, and his Nubian wether buddy.... that's 6.... I haven't been down that low in a very long time... even if the 3 yearlings don't leave that's 9...., still better than 23...


----------



## catharina

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh no. It has happened.
> 
> A friend just offered me her 18 month old registered LaMancha doe. free.
> 
> The Parole officer says if I take her I have to sell one of the other girls.
> 
> Waiting for photos. Trying to be professional.
> 
> We only had 3 milkers this year and had WAAAAY too much milk (and 2 were Nigies).
> 
> Planning to breed 2 Munchies and 2 Nigies this fall.
> 
> And she wants to give me another Munchie.
> 
> What would I do with FIVE milkers?


Tell the parole officer you're just keeping her for your friend for a little while, & she's still your friend's goat. That worked on my mom when I was 9 or 10 & wanted a kitten.


----------



## RoyalRiders

Time for me to join I think...I originally intended to get 2 goats to help with brush clean up(and as pets) but my friend who I was asking questions about goat care to needed to downsize since she has to take care of her mom now so I somehow ended up with 7 goats from her, 3 wethers and 4 does. Three of the does are pregnant(due in the next couple days to two weeks, if my figuring is right). Then we got a little alpine cross doeling who was sick when we got her and sadly didn't make it. Then saw a little Nigerian dwarf wether and of course our smallest wether needed a friend closer to his size(see the excuses are already starting)....and then there was the little buckling that another friend talked me into...(also a Nigerian dwarf...we needed him because we can't have just one dwarf now can we?) and now we are looking for a Nigerian dwarf doeling or doe...because mom just wants one lol so all in all 9 right now, expecting between 3-6, and looking to buy one more. Oh and mom is wanting to breed our one unpregnant doe to our Nigerian buckling when he's big enough so I don't think I'm the only addict lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Welcome to GAA


----------



## groovyoldlady

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Don't know why I didn't join before now.... but anyway..
> My name is Suzanne, I currently have 11 goats.
> I am definitely addicted! It was supposed to stick to the original 4, but, y'know :hammer:


I have 4 now. You are my heroine, Suzanne!! ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady

janeen128 said:


> Are you ready for this news all???? I sold my buck Charlie, that was kinda sad but he went to a great home, will be selling the 3 remaining sheep on Saturday. Then I got an email asking about my 3 yearlings I have for sale, so if they go I'm down to my 4 original does, my polled Nubian buckling, and his Nubian wether buddy.... that's 6.... I haven't been down that low in a very long time... even if the 3 yearlings don't leave that's 9...., still better than 23...


Hey Janeen, I may have an extra LaMancha that needs a home... ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

janeen128 you never realize how many you have until you have to downsize. id go into shock if i had to sell that many


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> Hey Janeen, I may have an extra LaMancha that needs a home... ;-)


----------



## goatygirl

My last two goats are going this month. So bittersweet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Why are you selling them all?


----------



## groovyoldlady

goatygirl said:


> My last two goats are going this month. So bittersweet.


:tear:


----------



## MoonShadow

UGH! My buck is more interested in the wethers then the does. Just my luck.:faint:


----------



## Bree_6293

MoonShadow said:


> UGH! My buck is more interested in the wethers then the does. Just my luck.:faint:


I have a few does in with a Buck right now. Doe came into heat. Other does mounting her and flirting... buck is taking a nap :/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

:-o:-o:-o
Gosh, it's hard to imagine my buck doing that!


----------



## MoonShadow

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> :-o:-o:-o
> Gosh, it's hard to imagine my buck doing that!


Can I borrow your buck! I promise to return him.:laugh:



Bree_6293 said:


> I have a few does in with a Buck right now. Doe came into heat. Other does mounting her and flirting... buck is taking a nap :/


Haha, Aren't we lucky.

My Does are in raging heat, wethers mount does. . . buck trys to mounts wethers, who are having none of it!:-|

I've been trying to get him to breed them for a few months now! He is completely capable physically to do so, he just has ZERO interest in them.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Wow...such confused boys!!!!


----------



## janeen128

How old is he? Sounds like he's got some growing up to do


----------



## MoonShadow

janeen128 said:


> How old is he? Sounds like he's got some growing up to do


He is 1 year and 1 month old. You would think, by now, he would have gotten the memo! Lol :scratch: He sure smells like he got the memo. :shocked::lol:


----------



## Bree_6293

My boy is 4 years old! No excuse for him haha


----------



## MoonShadow

Bree_6293 said:


> My boy is 4 years old! No excuse for him haha


Is he proven?

Hopefull they both get in the groove soon! I don't know how much longer I can wait, I'm going through baby goat withdraws Haha.


----------



## Bree_6293

Yes he is proven  his last kid from the last breeding was born 2 weeks ago. He has about 10 kids on the ground. He is just a very chilled out boy haha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Trimmed Eb's hooves today. (Eb is my buck.) Boy was that a chore! He weighs more than I do and doesn't fit in my stanchion :/


----------



## MoonShadow

Ah well, you're lucky then, he will get the job done eventually.haha
My boys isn't proven, fingers crossed.


I HATE trimming hooves!! I have a Dorset sheep(weights in at about 200, which is way heavier then me lol) so I know the pain of trimming a large animals hooves without a stanchion. So not fun. :faint:


----------



## MoonShadow

Well Thunder(my buck) must have caught wind of this conversation because he bred his first doe today Lol! He looked a bit confused(tried to breed her from the side:ROFL, but it looks like he bred her. We'll see. Now I'm Nervous Nervous Nervous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol! Here's hoping she's bred


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Fire the parole Officer


----------



## groovyoldlady

KarmakeeFarm said:


> Fire the parole Officer


onder:

Well, the parole officer funds all the farming efforts here. AND he builds me stuff and fixes things. AND he's kinda cozy to snuggle with. So if I fire him I'm REALLY in trouble... ;-)


----------



## MoonShadow

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lol! Here's hoping she's bred


Thank you! Funny how life works, isn't it. Lol



groovyoldlady said:


> onder:
> 
> Well, the parole officer funds all the farming efforts here. AND he builds me stuff and fixes things. AND he's kinda cozy to snuggle with. So if I fire him I'm REALLY in trouble... :wink:


All VERY good reasons to keep him around! Haha


----------



## janeen128

Okay, so update..... Sold my 3.5 year old ober buck to a breeding home a few weeks ago, my 3 yearlings will head to their new home tomorrow, my Jacob sheep will head back to the place where I got him probably next weekend, they wanted him since they got out of breeding.... that will put me at 8, and I still have my Nubian buckling and his buddy for sale..., so if they sell I'm down to 4 goats, all my original milkers, and 2 lambs, hair sheep.... WOW!!! Then kidding season is just a couple months away..., I might be keeping some doelings, but not sure yet...., I'm thinking probably not...


----------



## ksalvagno

That will be nice for winter.


----------



## groovyoldlady

That's amazing, Janeen. Your workload is going to feel like nothing now!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I finally sold three wethers I'd had for almost a year!!! :leap::leap:

Now I'm down to 7.


----------



## JK_Farms

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Goatzrule

Never too late. 
Guys im getting meat goats. Kikos to be exact, They are pretty hard to find in my area but mom wants some so thats what we are going to get and im trying to figure out how to expand my lamancha herd


----------



## JK_Farms

I have Kiko goats they are my favorite by far!


----------



## Goatzrule

They are pretty pricey, we're just looking for something to put in the freezer but with the price of them it would make more sense to breed


----------



## JK_Farms

In Tennessee they aren't too pricey I just bought a doe two days ago for $150 and she's registered! I could have bought one that was 100% Kiko but it was $250 and it was just a 1% difference. Keep looking around there will be cheaper ones


----------



## Goatzrule

Meat goats aren't too popular up here. Im hopefully thinking about taking a trip down to TN to visit some family so maybe It'd be worthwhile to pick up a couple down there. 
how many goats do you have


----------



## JK_Farms

Three Kikos, three pygmies but hopefully selling one today, pygmy kiko cross, and one nubian but three i have to pick up January 15


----------



## Goatzrule

Sounds like a good size herd


----------



## JK_Farms

Yep and there's going to be more four of my does are pregnant


----------



## JK_Farms

How many do you have?


----------



## Goatzrule

I havent counted in a while. For ND One wether, Two bucks, and seven does and one LaMancha doe hopefully adding to that number eventually.


----------



## janeen128

Well, good job guys..... Here is my dilemma.... I've got my original 4 girls bred, and I want to keep daughters, so I told myself I can keep up to 4 girls, thus bringing my total from 6 goats to 10... I was going to add more sheep but if I do then my # will be 15 plus lambs..., so I'll possibly be back up to 20... eeks.... I downsize just to upsize great


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm hoping to get a new buckling this spring and possibly retain a doeling as well. I'm never going to be able to keep my herd small no matter what I tell myself :lol:


----------



## goatblessings

IF I get the doelings I want this year from my breedings, I'm going to be up in numbers.......I HAVE to keep it down to at least 10. AGGH - just need to build more pens, right????:shocked:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> Meat goats aren't too popular up here. Im hopefully thinking about taking a trip down to TN to visit some family so maybe It'd be worthwhile to pick up a couple down there.
> how many goats do you have


Yeah...I see boers up here, but I've only ever seen one kiko in the flesh - and it was a scraggly kid.


----------



## MoonShadow

First off Happy New Years everyone!!!!!

Second. . . .Jane was confirmed bred with 2+ today, I'M SO EXCITED(pray I get all girls HeHe)!!!!:stars: Dandy unfortunately wasn't bred, but she still has a few months before I cut off her buck access until next season, so there is still time for her. lol Anyways, I'm so happy for Jane I simply can't contain my excitement!!! I cant wait for little goat baby's AAAAH!!! :dancing::wahoo:


----------



## Goatzrule

So exciting, do you have any plans for the babies?


----------



## JK_Farms

Well my goat Charlotte I'm thinking will have her kids tomorrow!


----------



## MoonShadow

I'll retain the girls as breeding stock and most likely wether and sell the boys.


----------



## rebelINny

I think im crazier than ya all. I have 40 goats at the moment. 22 possibly more bred for feb-april. And...I've contracted with another dairy farm to take all their 3/4 Boer kids at birth. They are expecting between 120-150 kids from now till Feb 7


----------



## janeen128

rebelINny said:


> I think im crazier than ya all. I have 40 goats at the moment. 22 possibly more bred for feb-april. And...I've contracted with another dairy farm to take all their 3/4 Boer kids at birth. They are expecting between 120-150 kids from now till Feb 7


I sure hope you have a lot of help, but yeah crazy


----------



## rebelINny

Well me and one other person. I do have five children that help out some but they are I'm school most of the time


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good grief :shocked: 
You'll have to bottle raise them all?!?! I'm gonna have nightmares :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Babies? 

We won't have any until June (if all goes well). We finally (FINALLY!) got our belated breeding season started tonight. We brought home the very handsome and attractively stinky Pinot Noir to woo 3 of our girls. Our 4th doe, Ditza, is our diva and has her own date with her stud muffin next weekend at another farm. I'll post pics of Pinot sometime tomorrow or the next day....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, that's a ways to go for you. Pinky once again had a surprise pregnancy, so only one month to go!! :leap: 

I really like to start kidding out in March, but that's only happened once in three years :hammer:


----------



## MoonShadow

I was wondering if you guys could look over this list of stuff I'm currently feeding my prego doe and tell me if it looks adequate or if there is something else I should be doing/feeding. I guess I'm just really paranoid for this doe because I really love her and I don't want to cause any unnecessary problems or complications. :smile:

Free choice Kelp meal
Free choice "Red Edge" lose goat minerals (but to be honest they don't seem to use it, maybe the kelp is giving them what they need?:scratch
Free choice cobalt block
About a half cup or so of alfalfa pellets a day
Free choice grass hay 
daily access to large field
additionally I have copper bolus about ever 3 or 4 months and I try to remember to give selenium gel once every month.


I know there are already tons of threads about how to feed a prego doe , but I just wanted to make sure what I have going is good . . . If you think I should move this to its own thread, I shall do so.:thumbup:


----------



## Goatzrule

That seems fine, if it gets much colder and one month before their due start supplementing with grain but other then that they sound like they are getting plenty


----------



## JK_Farms

Well my doe just gave birth! Three days early but she gave birth to happy healthy kids! She showed zero signs of kidding but she gave birth! I've posted a picture on JK Farms kidding thread also on 2017 kidding thread!


----------



## MoonShadow

Awesome, thank you!!!

Awe!!! Congrats JK_Farms!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

JK_Farms said:


> Well my doe just gave birth! Three days early but she gave birth to happy healthy kids! She showed zero signs of kidding but she gave birth! I've posted a picture on JK Farms kidding thread also on 2017 kidding thread!


Huzzah for more goaties!!!!!!


----------



## JK_Farms

Well her sister gave birth to two bucklings today! I had to pull her second it was breech and she had a hard time giving birth to him!


----------



## spidy1

Hello, my name is Brandi and I am INSANELY addicted to goats, particularly to Boers...


----------



## rebelINny

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Good grief :shocked:
> You'll have to bottle raise them all?!?! I'm gonna have nightmares :lol:


Lol! Yes but I use a bucket system. The first couple of days of training them to said bucket is the most difficult. Other than that, fill bucket, make sure everyone eats till bellies are nice and full or at least streamlined. Pretty simple.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

spidy1 said:


> Hello, my name is Brandi and I am INSANELY addicted to goats, particularly to Boers...


Well finally I've met someone else that likes to draw goats!!!!!  
I'll have to get some photos of ones I've drawn.


----------



## Goatzrule

Would love to see your art work, especially because i am not talented at all


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ok, here we go...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ooh, very nice!


----------



## catharina

Great art work!!


----------



## janeen128

Wow!! We have some talented people here


----------



## groovyoldlady

Those drawings are amazing. My goat sketches end up looking like cartoon dogs (of undiscernable breed) with hooves!


----------



## spidy1

thanks! no one is safe lol!!! my big boy Diesel after a walk...


----------



## Goatzrule

im currently in a youtube war with a peta lover and its so frustrating its making my skin crawling. Normally I can shut them down real fast but she just won't quite and occasionally she brings up some points but the biggest thing is getting her to realize that she and others like her are giving animals human emotions


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate that ^^


----------



## Goatzrule

They think its better if animals go extinct then to own them at all


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> They think its better if animals go extinct then to own them at all


Really? WOW  That just doesn't make any sense at all....


----------



## billiejw89

Is it normal for a 5 month ND buckling to weigh 22 lbs?


----------



## MoonShadow

Goatzrule said:


> They think its better if animals go extinct then to own them at all


RIGHT!! They call us evil and crazy for just milking a goat, but they would rather all the animals on the earth die, Logic??? :scratch:
I don't eat meat, but I grew up in a family who did. I don't think eating meat is wrong. But, I think that a animals should live and die humanly, most good people do!!!

One time I got in a "conversation" with a peta person and the end result was this(almost word for word).

ME: "Okay then, can't we at least agree that animals intended for food and food production be treated humanly and killed humanly?"

PETA Nut: NO, animals shouldn't be killed! Death isn't humane, It doesn't matter how they are treated if they are going to die. Once we stop the death of animals we stop inhumane treatment!

ME: Ya, but people eat meat and that probably will never change, or at least it wont for a very long time, so shouldn't we campaign for better conditions and treatment for food producing animals?!

PETA Nut: I use to think like you, someday you will realize your wrong and think like us! You will realize how inhumane and evil it is to steal milk, eat meat, and consume puss(what they call butter and cheese)!

ME::sigh: :hair:


----------



## Goatzrule

billiejw89 said:


> Is it normal for a 5 month ND buckling to weigh 22 lbs?


Yes thats usually what my boys weigh...maybe a little bit on the smaller side......but that is a good weight


----------



## Goatzrule

They released lobsters in a lake.....A LAKE....Salt water animals......into a freshwater lake????


----------



## billiejw89

Goatzrule said:


> Yes thats usually what my boys weigh...maybe a little bit on the smaller side......but that is a good weight


Thank you, I was a little worried about him. We've never held onto one of our own bucks so I wasn't sure what to expect. He looks so teeny next to our other bucks but they are grown already lol we have someone coming to look at him tomorrow, wish him luck that he finds his home.


----------



## Goatzrule

He does look a little sma but you still have time for him to shoot up


----------



## NyGoatMom

He looks a little bloated...has he had deworming or cocci treatment?


----------



## billiejw89

He had 3 rounds of cocci preventative. And wormed with ivermectin. Maybe it's just the way the picture is. I snapped the pictures a little bit after feeding time when I trimmed his feet.


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute


----------



## catharina

He's ADORABLE!!


----------



## spidy1

I love my meat and potatoes for DNR and goat milkshake for breakfast, we eat enough butter and cheese my hubby joked we need a cow! no peta freaks here.


----------



## billiejw89

spidy1 said:


> I love my meat and potatoes for DNR and goat milkshake for breakfast, we eat enough butter and cheese my hubby joked we need a cow! no peta freaks here.


Same here. We are lucky to not have peta people around us. Our entire county is made up of mostly farm people.

The goat in your avatar looks gigantic! How big is he? Love it.


----------



## goathiker

PETA was run out of our area after they shot 50 laboratory dogs and stuffed them into the dumpster behind Safeway. 
The dogs had been given to them to find homes for.


----------



## catharina

PETA has gotten really weird, for sure. But once they get that nutty they're not worth reasoning with. The people who really bug me are the ones who say hunters are "mean" & the Chinese are horrible people because they eat dogs or cats--between bites of meat loaf or bacon. I've been a vegetarian for about 30 years but I'll defend hunters who eat what they kill & I think China's main problem is humane slaughtering issues.


----------



## catharina

Now I've got myself going! I have this nosey neighbor who is always telling everyone everything they're doing wrong. He says "Oh, those poor chickens of yours, locked up in that little coop!" & he just ignores me when I ask if he eats store bought eggs, & did he know those farms would stuff about 70 birds into the space my 6 have.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> PETA was run out of our area after they shot 50 laboratory dogs and stuffed them into the dumpster behind Safeway.
> The dogs had been given to them to find homes for.


No way! That's nuts....I think Peta is so overboard with their thinking. And super shallow....they'd rather have animals go extinct and people starve to death....you know, I wonder if Peta members have cars? and have ever hit a deer, rabbit,dog, cat, bird etc....they really shouldn't drive then if we played by their way of thinking!
What about stepping on an ant :shock: They need to float..............


----------



## MoonShadow

NyGoatMom said:


> What about stepping on an ant :shock: They need to float..............


Reminded me of this. :ROFL:


----------



## MoonShadow

goathiker said:


> PETA was run out of our area after they shot 50 laboratory dogs and stuffed them into the dumpster behind Safeway.
> The dogs had been given to them to find homes for.


That is heartbreaking!! I will never understand how some people can be so evil and heartless!


----------



## billiejw89

Bam Bam just left to his new home  I sure will miss that cutie though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

MoonShadow said:


> Reminded me of this. :ROFL:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

At one of our fairs during the night peta let all the animals out. A team of oxen ran into the road and had to be put down but the majority of the animals didnt go anywhere and stayed near the pen area or went to find their owners. But nothing happened to the people who let them out!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's so stupid. I don't like to call people/groups stupid but man that group is so ignorant about domestic animals it's sickening.


----------



## janeen128

PETA, I will never understand those people... if they were just against animal cruelty then great, but really, can't just don't understand nonsense stuff....


----------



## rebelINny

I met someone once that wouldn't plant a garden, even though they desperately wanted to, because they didn't want to harm any worms....nuff said lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

rebelINny said:


> I met someone once that wouldn't plant a garden, even though they desperately wanted to, because they didn't want to harm any worms....nuff said lol


:scratch: :GAAH: :hammer: :faint:


----------



## janeen128

rebelINny said:


> I met someone once that wouldn't plant a garden, even though they desperately wanted to, because they didn't want to harm any worms....nuff said lol


Huh? Wow....., no words....


----------



## catharina

rebelINny said:


> I met someone once that wouldn't plant a garden, even though they desperately wanted to, because they didn't want to harm any worms....nuff said lol


Well that is really dumb...did they think store bought food was safer for worms? Some people just don't think things through. Anyway, they could have used one of the no-till methods & not hurt any worms.


----------



## MoonShadow

rebelINny said:


> I met someone once that wouldn't plant a garden, even though they desperately wanted to, because they didn't want to harm any worms....nuff said lol


:doh:Hahahah!! I find this way to funny :ROFL:



Goatzrule said:


> At one of our fairs during the night peta let all the animals out. A team of oxen ran into the road and had to be put down but the majority of the animals didnt go anywhere and stayed near the pen area or went to find their owners. But nothing happened to the people who let them out!


I feel bad for the people who lost their oxen!! 
I would be geeking out if I found my goats running free around the fair, near a road no less.

PETA can break into laboratory's,farms, fairs and various other places, set free and kill as many animals as they want, lie to the public about what is happening to these animals they are "saving" and not be punished for it!

Yet a little old cat hoarder lady will get 2-5 years behind bars and/or a 2,000 fine for having too many cats(not that I'm promoting cat hording lol), but how is that fair, how is that logic! :sigh:


----------



## spidy1

billiejw89 said:


> Same here. We are lucky to not have peta people around us. Our entire county is made up of mostly farm people.
> 
> The goat in your avatar looks gigantic! How big is he? Love it.


Thanks, he is Diesel, my Boer buck, probably 300 lbs now! he is a big boy!


----------



## Goatzrule

They are so ignorant. I'm having a "discussion" with one over a YouTube video and they are telling me that we only milk cows that are pregnant


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX

I don't think I need to join GAA, at least usually-I flip back and forth between "every animal on this farm must serve a purpose" and "I WANT ALL THE FUZZY THINGS"- but I thought ya'll might get a kick out of this story:

A few years ago while still living at home I was at my mentor's farm helping her with stuff when she asked me if I wanted a little Nubian buckling (I forget why, there was something not ideal about him, but he was adorable). I really knew it was a bad idea because I had plenty at home (probably 20-25, cause I remember it was spring time), but I couldn't bring myself to actually turn him down. 

So I called my Mom and asked for permission, secretly kind of hoping she'd say no. She didn't think we needed another goat, but hated to tell me no, so she asked my Dad. My Dad didn't want to tell us no either, and was like "sure!". So that's how I ended up with a completely unnecessary new goat because nobody in my family has any backbone. :-?


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## janeen128

LOL


----------



## MoonShadow

:slapfloor: Sounds like my family! Lol


----------



## jaimn

*New Member*

My name is Autumn, and I'm smitten with two bucklings born this year - Cookies and Cream, sons of Oreo. I downsized too, but couldn't sell this doe (no buyers).

I kept myself from joining in the past, citing emotional reactions - returning home from vacation and thinking "I love my goats" but thinking I was just tired from travelling, or when I sold a favorite goat and had to run in the house before my family saw my tears - again, long day, I mused.

But right now I'd rather hold this little Creamy and make plans for him and his brother (packing? Yard art? Both??) than to hold the new puppies in the next room. Perhaps the final straw was buying breeding dogs and joining a few dog forums, thinking that the folks would be as nice as TGS folks. I was so wrong. I love TGS and all the folks here. Since I've felt this way for a few weeks, it must not be emotions. I'm ready for GAA membership. Thank you for listening.


----------



## janeen128

jaimn said:


> My name is Autumn, and I'm smitten with two bucklings born this year - Cookies and Cream, sons of Oreo. I downsized too, but couldn't sell this doe (no buyers).
> 
> I kept myself from joining in the past, citing emotional reactions - returning home from vacation and thinking "I love my goats" but thinking I was just tired from travelling, or when I sold a favorite goat and had to run in the house before my family saw my tears - again, long day, I mused.
> 
> But right now I'd rather hold this little Creamy and make plans for him and his brother (packing? Yard art? Both??) than to hold the new puppies in the next room. Perhaps the final straw was buying breeding dogs and joining a few dog forums, thinking that the folks would be as nice as TGS folks. I was so wrong. I love TGS and all the folks here. Since I've felt this way for a few weeks, it must not be emotions. I'm ready for GAA membership. Thank you for listening.


Well, yes you are a member now TGS is a great forum...., nice and friendly..... Not too many forums out there that get monitored closely, and all the monitors are a great help Go with pack goats, or yard art, that would be a 2 for 1 deal


----------



## spidy1

Or teach them to pull a cart!!!!!!!! 3 for 1!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Signed up for LA this year. Woop Woop! It will be my first year doing LA and I'm kinda nervous:worried:, even though its still quite a ways away. Luckily for me the gal I got Dandy from is the Host Herd, so I wont be showing up at a strangers. Lol :laugh: 
I will be taking Jane and Thunder. Sadly, Dandy didn't take, so she'll be staying home which is kinda a Bummer since Dandy Is turning out to be a nice little doe, she's matured a lot in the last year, I was excited to see what she scored. Also,they suspended the Youngstock program this year. Life just keeps on throwing them curve balls! Lol:lol:


----------



## margaret

I'll be doing LA for the first time this year too, good luck with your does!
I was kind of bummed they aren't doing Youngstock Appraisal this year.


----------



## MoonShadow

Thank you Margaret! Good luck to you too!!
I was bummed too! I was really hoping to get few doeling from Jane and show then under Youngstock. I wonder why they suspended it this year?:scratch:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Please excuse my ignorance, but what the heck is Youngstock?? :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Young stock is kids and and yearlings (that haven't freshened) for does, as YS is just kids for bucks...


----------



## Goatzrule

Going off track. Ive been helping my instructor muscle up one of her rescue horses. Hes so sweet when we got him back in september her was a bag of bones, him and a herd of other horses came from a summer camp and once the camp foreclosed the horses were just left there. Hes come a long way and today we jumped an oxer!! Hes doing so great just needs more muscle and weight


----------



## MoonShadow

I told him he's only got a month and about 3 weeks till he's officially a father.;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He is SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!  

Maybe I'm not done with ND bucks after all :lol: Those little dudes are just the best.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awww, he's so pleased! ;-)

We've leased a Nigie buck for 2 years in a row now. They had different personalities, but I've really enjoyed both of them. (I never thought I'd say that about a stinky buck!)


----------



## Kupla

Ok, this is my first post here. A good friend of mine is a total enabler when it comes to my goat addiction. I don't have as many goats as some people here but I currently have one Nigerian Dwarf buck, one Mini-LaMancha buck, one Mini-LaMancha doe, two Mini-Alpine does who have both kidded with multiples and I'm retaining one doe kid. This friend is having to majorly downsize and has offered me a nice Mini-Alpine buck kid.
This buck kid could play a major part in my breeding program so I can't say no even though I swore I would never have more than two bucks and three permanent does on the property.


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He is SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I'm not done with ND bucks after all :lol: Those little dudes are just the best.


Do you want mine?:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Orion? 

As soon as I get another I'll prolly take it all back :lol:


----------



## margaret

No the new one
He's cute, but he climbs my fence. And I KNOW you need another escape artist, to make some more mini Alpines:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So is he Hickory's brother? 

Post a photo!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Awe, Thanks!! I love him to death, she's such a super sweet guy, never aggressive or pushy. A perfect little dude. Lol

Also, am I the only one who wants to snuggle my buck more then I do my does and wethers?? 
He is soooo stinky and doesn't want to snuggle anyways, just rubs and scratches on the sides, but I just wanna snuggle him so bad! :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I snuggled my ND buck all the time (just one, not the other :lol. He was just so sweet. He gave kisses and everything. He was a bottle brat though :/


----------



## catharina

jaimn said:


> My name is Autumn, and I'm smitten with two bucklings born this year - Cookies and Cream, sons of Oreo. I downsized too, but couldn't sell this doe (no buyers).
> 
> I kept myself from joining in the past, citing emotional reactions - returning home from vacation and thinking "I love my goats" but thinking I was just tired from travelling, or when I sold a favorite goat and had to run in the house before my family saw my tears - again, long day, I mused.
> 
> But right now I'd rather hold this little Creamy and make plans for him and his brother (packing? Yard art? Both??) than to hold the new puppies in the next room. Perhaps the final straw was buying breeding dogs and joining a few dog forums, thinking that the folks would be as nice as TGS folks. I was so wrong. I love TGS and all the folks here. Since I've felt this way for a few weeks, it must not be emotions. I'm ready for GAA membership. Thank you for listening.


You're back!! Yay!


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> So is he Hickory's brother?
> 
> Post a photo!!!


I think so! I'll try and get one he doesn't like people much. His first kids are due in June, pretty excited to see them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yeah, I was really sad to have to wether Hickory. Some lovely genetics. He didn't look that promising at first, but he turned out really nice after I wethered him 

Here's a photo -


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well whadya you know :lol: I fell for it _again_. For the third time, I was offered a ND buckling in trade for one of my Alpine doelings (or in this case, Mini Alpine). I just hope this one turns out :lol:


----------



## margaret

You _what?_ You got a Nigerian buckling??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Stopit, you're making me feel guilty :underchair:

:lol: Yeah, I'm getting a ND buckling.


----------



## margaret

Did you want more mini Alpines??...hehe


:ROFL: I really am just trying to make you feel guilty.

At least give us some pictures, Nd bucklings are cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lololol. He was already electric fence trained  

Anyways, I'm ending up not getting him  She said she was in X city, so I looked it up, and it was 1 hr 40 min away. Not bad. But she was actually in VA, I had looked up NC, and that was really far away. 

I was sorta glad to be getting a ND buck again  

But, I would've regretted it later probably.


----------



## Goatzrule

I need to start looking for a new buck. Mine are now related to all of the up coming ffs. I only have two years left with my herd until I go to college and leave them with a friend. Im just waiting for nice weather to shave them. Not looking forward to that


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I sure hope I have a Dill's buckling cooking in the oven out in my pasture right now. But just one, and maybe a doeling or two.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And Yay! Two bucklings and a doeling!


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lololol. He was already electric fence trained
> 
> Anyways, I'm ending up not getting him  She said she was in X city, so I looked it up, and it was 1 hr 40 min away. Not bad. But she was actually in VA, I had looked up NC, and that was really far away.
> 
> I was sorta glad to be getting a ND buck again
> 
> But, I would've regretted it later probably.


So who will you breed Pinky to?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Back to my first plan - pick a different stud every year. I'm also planning on milking through, so it should only be every two years.


----------



## Goatzrule

What do you guys look for in a buck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Stays in the fence at least somewhat reliably, good conformation that balances out my does' flaws, good lineage.


----------



## Bree_6293

Conformation, temperament, good breeding, will fix the faults in my does, good udders in lines, 2 teats good scrotum, balanced and bonus is colour.
Oh! And not a fence jumper!! Won't keep one of them. Has to respect the fencing.


----------



## MoonShadow

I look for conformation, temperament, breeding, udder genetics and milk genetics. Over all a buck who, hopefully, can improve on any flaws my does posses.


----------



## margaret

Good conformation, good milking lines. 
Backed up with DHIR, LA, and show records.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I look first and foremost at the dam's udder, then the sire's dam's udder. I've been quite lucky thus far to buy from reputable breeders.


----------



## MoonShadow

About 21 days till Jane delivers!! I love putting my hand on her belly and felling the kids kick, I can already tell they will be sooooo super cute and bouncy!!! I'm super excited!!!:stars:


----------



## Goatzrule

Found this of a couple fetuses about 60-70 days along I believe, standard size


----------



## TeyluFarm

Wow, i appreciate the picture, though im sorry your doe aborted


----------



## sassykat6181

Did your doe abort? There's two fetuses in that picture


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh sorry not my doe's i found it on facebook.


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh, well that's good for you. It is an interesting picture.


----------



## Goatzrule

It is i wish someone would come up with a month by month picture or something to see how the fetus is developing the kids in the club really want one


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Someone should start a thread so everyone can post their photos of aborted fetuses. That'd be interesting.


----------



## Goatzrule

they should, do you want to?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sure, I'll go do that now


----------



## rebelINny

That's wild! Never seen them that early


----------



## Goatzrule

Theres some cool ones on google but i think its cooler with a back story to it


----------



## Goatzrule

Guys I got a job on a goat creamery, they are milking about 60 goats, have billions of kids. Theres something id like to see change bt for the most part its pretty nice


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Where at kelsie?


----------



## JK_Farms

Awesome that would be a super fun job!


----------



## Goatzrule

It's called hickory nut farm


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

anyone out there (close to Oregon) expecting any LaMancha bucklings? I'm lookinking for a nice buckling to use for future breeding. Willing to bottle feed. trade??? costost?


----------



## Goatzrule

I would say i probably will have one but im across the country


----------



## MoonShadow

Congratulations on the job Kelsie, it sounds super fun!!! I'd love to get a job like that!

So does everyone basically agree one should disbud there ND's as soon as you can feel decent horn buds? Because I was under the impression that especially bucks should be disbudded as soon as you feel the buds (usually 3 to 10 days). I made an appointment with my vet to have my ND kids disbudded(since I've never done it myself) they couldn't fit me in this week, which is fine my buckling has nubs but he could hold out till Monday, he would be 10 days old so it wouldn't be to bad. But then this morning they call me and want to wait longer since ND's are small I guess. . . I insisted he come in because he can't wait another week or two, but they still switched his appointment to Tuesday( I don't really see what they think waiting one extra day is gonna, but whatever). My doeling Emma can wait, I can't even feel nubs on her yet, so no big deal. But the buckling(I guess we are calling him bagel now lol) has had small buds since he was born, that's why I called the next day. I'm a little frustrated, but I'm just gonna leave it in Gods hands.:sigh: 
I think next kidding season, I need to learn how to disbud.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Vets are pretty ignorant a lot of times. Ok, most of the time. The first time I tried to find a vet to disbud, they either charge multiple hundred dollars per kid, were hours away, or wanted to wait until the kids were 2-3 months old. 

I ended up finding a breeder who did it for me. I learned how myself this year, it is awesome being able to do it anytime and not having to arrange when would be a good time with the breeder and hoping all the kids well have big enough but not too big horn buds on that day. 

It was a little stressful the first time doing it myself, but totally worth it


----------



## MoonShadow

Ya, they are pretty ignorant most of the time, my vet not as much as others. . .but still not great.
Multiple hundred dollars per kid!! Yikes, I forgot to ask how much it would be. . . maybe I should call them back up and ask. I can afford a bit, but I definitely can't afford multiple hundred dollars. :shocked: 
I might be able to get a breeder I know to do it for me. She was on the fence when I asked her last time, because of the risk of getting sued if something goes wrong, I know the risks and would never sue. I may have to check with her again.


----------



## JK_Farms

Lots of people myself included hold back because they're afraid of getting sued! Its very sad that people do that but I would call her again and ask.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So, I'm adding (hopefully) 3 or 4 new goats to my herd this year :leap: Another buck, maybe 2, and several does.


----------



## JK_Farms

That's great Suzanne!! What breed are they?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Alpine. I'm quite fed up with Nigies :lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

I love Alpines! And that's what I said about my pygmies! I like the bigger breeds which is weird cause I heard short people like the minis but I'm 5'3" and like bigger ones lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm not even 5'  The bigger ones are so much easier to handle and not as ornery.


----------



## JK_Farms

I totally agree my pygmies were the boss even tho my Nubian was 2 feet taller lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My Alps are definitely the boss of my ND, but the ND (Pinky) pretty much has her own little herd. Her, her two kids from last year (they are reserved and will be leaving soon though) and her two most recent kids. They are her minions :lol: Binky her brother used to be in the fan club, but he passed away just recently.


----------



## Goatzrule

My lamancha doesnt do well with my NDs, we had to remove her because we were worried shed cause one to abort. I was told she used to live with them


----------



## MoonShadow

Congratulation Suzanne, that's so exciting!!!!


So I called the vet's office and asked about prices, they said $350 for both not including CD&T and banamine shots they requre you give. I just about died.:faint: 
So I texted the lady I know who has ND's, who said she might be willing to disbud and asked if she's thought anymore about it. And she said she would for $15 a piece and that includes CD&T!!! Instant relief haha!! Plus, she can do them tomorrow evening, praise the Lord!!:clap:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay! I need to find someone to disbud this year. can a standard kid use the same iorn as a nd kid?


----------



## MoonShadow

I've heard of people using it, but I think They said the goats got scurs because it didn't fit the horn bud properly.


----------



## Goatzrule

I think i can find someone to disbud manchies but i dont want to travel the world, for nds too


----------



## sassykat6181

I use the same iron on the lamancha kids as the nds. No problem....oh except the lamancha babies didn't fit in the box i made for the nds so I ended up just holding them in my lap


----------



## JK_Farms

I use the pygmy tip for my big goats and my pygmy×fainter and pygmy×kiko and it worked great on all


----------



## Goatzrule

Good, keep meaning to order that tattooer also, just more things that need to get done


----------



## MoonShadow

Good to know, this person maybe disbudded to late then!
I've always thought adding a couple manchies Does would be fun, good to know that it for sure works, for furture reference.:shades:

I know what you mean, I need to order my tattooer too. So many thing!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

1/2 inch tip works for all breeds. The biggest tip is best, because you can do larger buds and it still works on minis.


----------



## JK_Farms

I was thinking about buying a tattooer but I can't handle them screaming like crazy so I'm going with the microchips and they don't even budge when it goes in. You don't have to buy the reader right away which helps


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mine only scream once or not at all with tattooing. It's actually really easy.


----------



## Goatzrule

Finally got all CD/Ts done but poor mom had to do it all herself because ive been out from an awful cold that wont go away


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I hope you get better soon! Your mom is awesome, mine is shocked that _I_ give shots.


----------



## JK_Farms

I hope your better soon! My goats must be big babies then! I give all my goats shots.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Do you disbud? I guess maybe it's bad if you don't have disbudding screaming to compare it to. They scream like you're killing em :shocked:


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks guys, mine scream more during getting their head shaved then the actual disbudding. I find tattooing the scariest so little space to work and so many veins. I need to learn how to do shots, I know it's easy but I hate needles


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've never hit a vein, thankfully. Yeah, I don't shave their heads but they scream most while I'm carrying them up to the house, grabbing the disbudding iron, etc. Really guys, you're not even hurting yet :lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes I've disbursed before and they scream a little but I handle them 24/7 so they scream that first time I burn then they stop but the tattooing is awful I haven't tattooed myself but the ones I got I've gotten the previliage to be there during the event


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How long did the handler hold the pliers down when you watched?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yeah, they scream a bit from tattooing, but it's not too bad. I got the ones with the ear release and I love them


----------



## JK_Farms

It was an ear realise and I'm awful at timing not long maybe 30 seconds more or less


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow. I hold for 3 seconds at the most. My tattoos show up fine.


----------



## sassykat6181

Agreed, I count 1,2,3


----------



## Goatzrule

30 seconds seems long


----------



## JK_Farms

It could have been less time I'm awful at time so it could have been three instead of thirty seconds


----------



## Goatzrule

I don't like microchipping. Not every show has micro chip readers


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh yea I forgot that you guys show. I don't show mine cause I have yet found out where to show my Kikos in Tn


----------



## Goatzrule

Is it just me or are NDs harder to break to the stand then the larger breeds, All my dwarfs are nightmares no matter how much i work with them, My moms against the hobbles and giving them a smack but its the only thing i havent tried, where all the standard does are pretty goos...for the most part.


----------



## JK_Farms

My pygmies were awful on the milk stand but my bigger breeds and my pygmy kiko cross is fabulous on the milk stand! I think minis are just very stubborn!


----------



## MoonShadow

Yup, ND's are usually pretty awful on the stand!! Lol


----------



## margaret

Our Nigies are devils on the stand. Well, honestly they're devils all the time(we're pretty sure one of them is demon possessed:lol 
But yes, I've found they behave a lot worse than my Alpines and Nubian. Also hard because they're so short. They like to lay on the bucket and crush the milkers hand.
We're freshening our first Nigerian FFs this year, so we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## Goatzrule

Glad im not the only one with this problem, do you guys hobble yours? Give them a smack for acting up?


----------



## sassykat6181

I've hobbled and I've put a 5gal bucket sideways under one. Boy I disliked that doe. A snack every now and then, but that usually makes them squat too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I used to hobble my ND, but it only helped like 1/2 the time. Now I sit next to her on the stand, with my left leg under her and my knee pulled up against her side. It keeps her body still and she doesn't kick  Interesting way to milk I know, but she hasn't spilled the milk in a long time.


----------



## Goatzrule

I love my NDs but....im glad im getting to lamanchas instead. My goodness nDs are so much higher maintenance than other breeds


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Totally. Glad I only have the one. I'm focusing more on Alpines


----------



## MoonShadow

Dandy's horrid on the stand!!! With her not settling I haven't had the opportunity to milk her, oh but heaven help you if you try to show clip her, touch her back legs, udder, or stomach. She kicks, lays down, or run off wildly. She has more than once broken out of the stanchion. My mom says I should sell her, honestly, I should, but she was my first doe, even if she is a devil, I don't know if I have the heart to get rid of her. Lol


----------



## margaret

I gave them to my little sisters to milk and care for:ROFL:
Actually, I think she handles them better than I do. She controls her temper better:lol:


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I used to hobble my ND, but it only helped like 1/2 the time. Now I sit next to her on the stand, with my left leg under her and my knee pulled up against her side. It keeps her body still and she doesn't kick  Interesting way to milk I know, but she hasn't spilled the milk in a long time.


I have also milked Nigies in a similar way, whatever it takes to keep 'em still:lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

Minis are hard work! But their kids are definitely the cutest!


----------



## Goatzrule

Good to know that im not the only one that has problems, I never knew i had a temper until i tried to milk them


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They really know how to bring out your bad side :lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes they do!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Jenny gave 5+ quarts of milk today :leap: She's not even 2 weeks fresh yet!


----------



## JK_Farms

That's great! She's Alpine right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yep. 4th freshener 4 yo Alpine.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay what are you going to do with all of it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Feed it to the bottle brat probably :hair:


----------



## Goatzrule

We used to give milk to our chicken.


----------



## MoonShadow

Wow, good job Jenny!! And lucky bottle brat! Lol 


Trying to decide whether or not I should put down a deposit on a possible buck kid(doe's due in April). The pedigree's and LA scores on both sides are absolutely fabulous and would make a huge impact on my herd and breeding program. :chin:decisions decisions! 

On a different note, disbudding went really well yesterday, and I saved $350+, what's better then that!artygroup:


----------



## JK_Farms

That's great!


----------



## sassykat6181

My minilamancha had twin does today. One has full Nigerian ears, the other has elf ears.


----------



## JK_Farms

That's awesome! Could you post pics? I'm still waiting for my doe to kid!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yonnah do it, youll regret not doing it. 
They are so cute Katrina are you going to be keeping one?


----------



## sassykat6181

This is right after they were born. She is doing great with them. My children want to keep them, and being our first babies this season, and from this mom, it's hard to resist. I'm not sure yet. Dam is 1/2 lamancha 1/2 Nigerian. So I guess that makes these kids 1/4 lamancha and 3/4 Nigerian. I really want 50/50 for my "someday" cheese business. We'll see how mama milks then make a decision. Her dam gave me 1.5 gal on once a day milking.


----------



## rebelINny

MoonShadow said:


> Congratulations on the job Kelsie, it sounds super fun!!! I'd love to get a job like that!
> 
> So does everyone basically agree one should disbud there ND's as soon as you can feel decent horn buds? Because I was under the impression that especially bucks should be disbudded as soon as you feel the buds (usually 3 to 10 days). I made an appointment with my vet to have my ND kids disbudded(since I've never done it myself) they couldn't fit me in this week, which is fine my buckling has nubs but he could hold out till Monday, he would be 10 days old so it wouldn't be to bad. But then this morning they call me and want to wait longer since ND's are small I guess. . . I insisted he come in because he can't wait another week or two, but they still switched his appointment to Tuesday( I don't really see what they think waiting one extra day is gonna, but whatever). My doeling Emma can wait, I can't even feel nubs on her yet, so no big deal. But the buckling(I guess we are calling him bagel now lol) has had small buds since he was born, that's why I called the next day. I'm a little frustrated, but I'm just gonna leave it in Gods hands.:sigh:
> I think next kidding season, I need to learn how to disbud.


Where are you? What state? I do disbudding for people all the time.


----------



## MoonShadow

Awe, they are so cute Katrina!!!!

rebelINny, I'm in Washington St.


----------



## MoonShadow

Kelsie, It's true I probably would regret it UGH, I just need to decide and do it!! 
These are the parents to be. Maybe i'm crazy, but I think they are soooooo Lovely!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

I'd do it! I'm looking for a new buck. I thought I found a real nice one....on paper. Got some pics and they have small teats that wing out. Eek!


----------



## JK_Farms

Small teats are a big no for me too my Nubians have fabulous milk lines and I can't wait to see their udders now I just have to wait for my buck to have an interest in the does(5months)! I know it's not there season but even if it wasn't wouldn't he still be interested in my a seasonal girls?


----------



## rebelINny

MoonShadow said:


> Awe, they are so cute Katrina!!!!
> 
> rebelINny, I'm in Washington St.


I'm on the other side of the world lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Kids & kids


----------



## Goatzrule

Just buy fire. anyway id love an excuse to go down south.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How cold is it in NH currently?


----------



## sassykat6181

Can you send me a link to his pedigree? I totally forgot we talked about that.


----------



## Goatzrule

Suzanne today is supposed to be in the 50s so not too bad everything is going to melt
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001747095


----------



## sassykat6181

Alright, so how do we get him here?


----------



## Goatzrule

I am trying to find another buck so maybe if I find one if you're area we can meet halfway and trade?


----------



## sassykat6181

Ok


----------



## Goatzrule

How old are your boys?


----------



## JK_Farms

How many bucks do you have?


----------



## Goatzrule

I currently have two. One is the son of my older doe and he's related to everyone besides one. And the other is one I bought down in Maryland, he's so handsome


----------



## sassykat6181

Digger will be 5 next week and Jack is 4 today


----------



## sassykat6181

I love my boys! 
Rosasharn cb ode to joy
God's love farm fan blackjack


----------



## JK_Farms

I love my boys don't tell my does but the bucks are by far my favorite!!


----------



## sassykat6181

My boys are my favorite and everyone knows it!


----------



## Goatzrule

I need to clip up my boys so i can get some picture.


----------



## MoonShadow

Just wondering what you guys thought of this doe?


----------



## MoonShadow

And what do you think of this doe? Was kinda considering taking a look at one of these girls. Conformation wise, what do you think of them?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're both pretty nice


----------



## MoonShadow

Ya, I was thinking about taking a look at, possibly, both of them. Really wanted to add one or two more nice unrelated does to my herd. Plus they are both adults in milk, im kinda over feeding doelings for 1 to 2 years, while waiting for them to get big enough to breed and pay for their food. Plus, I really enjoy seeing what they look like instead of waiting for them to grow into themseves. Idk we shall see, I still need another buck Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Do any of you guys add supplements to your milking does feed? I wanted to start adding kelp meal again because it seemed to really help, something easy i can pick up at the store?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I like the buckskin, very pretty.


----------



## MoonShadow

Ya, I like her a lot. She's polled too, which I like. If I can burn fewer kids all the better. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I really need a polled. I had a polled buckling once, he was an outstanding little dude, but couldn't stay in the fence to save his life (or to save himself from getting wethered, lol!).


----------



## sassykat6181

I'd love a nice polled buck. I disbudded our two week old minilamanchas yesterday. Hate doing it.


----------



## MoonShadow

A polled buck, oh how I'd love one of them!! They are hard to find around here, I don't think I've seen one for sale in a couple years.:scratch:


----------



## JK_Farms

I would love to find a polled Nubian buck but not only is finding g a pollex buck hard here so is finding a Nubian!!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'd like a nice polled buck also. Except for the part where I already have too many bucks.


----------



## JK_Farms

I have three right now and one on the way!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I only have one buck right now. Kids and reserved ones don't count :hammer:


----------



## JK_Farms

I wish I was counting kids and reserved LOL but in not plus Ive got another one on the way


----------



## margaret

If we're counting jr herdsires then 3 and 1 coming soon.
And possibly a yearling buck as well


----------



## MoonShadow

I have one buck, he's the sweetest thing ever, love that guy!

Also look's like I'm going to go take a look at a couple bucklings this weekend. I'm super excited because both bucklings have lines filled with Alethia, Algedi, and Rosasharn. Those are some of my favorite lines!!! Guys, I think I get excited too easily! Lol xD


----------



## JK_Farms

What breed are they? I raise PB Kikos so in unfamiliar with those lines


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND. I so badly want a buck from Rosaharn! I really don't need one though


----------



## janeen128

Well, I knew my downsizing wasn't going to last long...LOL I now have 19 including the kids born, 1 I am retaining she is the only girl I am back into Kinders, because I just like the little goats, and they are not as small as the Nigerians.... pics to come when the weather gets better for longer then a day


----------



## JK_Farms

Ive tried the whole downsizing my herd but its so hard Ive had a total of 17 counting kids Ive sold all the kids and a few moms and went down to 7 in total now in back up to 15 and one is for sale so in not counting him. Oh and that's not counting kids


----------



## sassykat6181

I love my rosasharn buck. He's 5 this year


----------



## janeen128

JK_Farms said:


> Ive tried the whole downsizing my herd but its so hard Ive had a total of 17 counting kids Ive sold all the kids and a few moms and went down to 7 in total now in back up to 15 and one is for sale so in not counting him. Oh and that's not counting kids


We have the room, but not the shelter space, so we are going to put up those carport tent things, and separate the sheep from the goats, and have 2 pens for the bucks and ram.... 7 acres...., only me taking care of everyone...., but I like it for the most part....


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I can't wait to see what my Dill's buckling does for my next year's kids. He can for sure throw his Mama's udder on all his kids.


----------



## Bree_6293

JK_Farms said:


> Ive tried the whole downsizing my herd but its so hard Ive had a total of 17 counting kids Ive sold all the kids and a few moms and went down to 7 in total now in back up to 15 and one is for sale so in not counting him. Oh and that's not counting kids


I find it so hard to down size! Recently sold 8 adults and that's enough for a while. Kids due in 2 months and trying to only keep a very small amount.. yer right we will see haha. We did go from 80+ to around 50 so that was a big down size! And so very very hard


----------



## MoonShadow

CrazyDogLady said:


> I can't wait to see what my Dill's buckling does for my next year's kids. He can for sure throw his Mama's udder on all his kids.


Ooh lucky duck, I love Dill's too!! Send him my way when you're done with him won't ya. :wink: hehe


----------



## JK_Farms

It was hard. Ive got plenty of land and shelter for all but I really dont need that many LOL. Well I sold the kids and my mean goats so that was good! Although in waiting to sell this buck and once that happens in breeding for sure at least 3 if not more!


----------



## billiejw89

Not sure if this has been shared already but I saw this today and laughed. So funny and true lol!!
Anyone have anymore of these memes? I love them


----------



## janeen128

billiejw89 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared already but I saw this today and laughed. So funny and true lol!!
> 
> Anyone have anymore of these memes? I love them


I saw that on FB LOL


----------



## MoonShadow

Nope nope nope nope!!!!


----------



## margaret

I saw that on FB.
True...:ROFL:


----------



## MoonShadow

Going to look at 2 bucklings tomorrow!! Sadly, I can only choose one.:sigh: Or is it that I'm only allowing myself to choose one. Haha

Here are pics of each set of parents, just for fun! They are all lovely, I'm going to have a hard time choosing which buck I want!!

Pictures posted kinda funny, but First two pics are one set of parents and the third and 4th pic's are the second set of parents.


----------



## sassykat6181

I like set #2. How are the udders?


----------



## JK_Farms

I really like setting one I mean that buck is gorgeous! How are udders and temperments?


----------



## MoonShadow

Temperament as far as I know are good, sweet respectful goats. 
my computer won't let me upload pics so here are a couple links to the pictures I could get instead. Pictures of parents of and grandparents of each set. Hopefully, I labeled them correctly, I'm getting confuses. LOL

Second Set's DAM GCH Rosasharn's TL Queen Bee VEEE 91
http://rosasharnfarm.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/queenbee_udder.jpg

Second set Sires DAM SG Alethia CTO Dew it Again 6*M EEEE 91
http://www.hetlandcreek.com/DSC_1268.JPG
SIRES SIRES DAM CH Algedi Farm RK Stella Luna VEVE 90
http://www.hetlandcreek.com/Zenith udder 2.png


----------



## sassykat6181

Very nice!


----------



## MoonShadow

First set parents and grandparents

DAM Pholia Farm MC Barfly *5M VEVE 90
http://www.hetlandcreek.com/barfly.jpg
http://www.hetlandcreek.com/barfly (22).jpg

SIRES DAM CH Algedi Farm RK Stella Luna VEVE 90
http://www.hetlandcreek.com/Zenith udder 2.png
SIRES DAM GCH Rosasharn's TL Zenith 
http://www.algedifarm.com/Zenith 5th Freshener REDGA.jpg


----------



## sassykat6181

Still like #2 best. If I were closer, that's who I'd be buying


----------



## MoonShadow

Great, thank you!! I was kinda leaning toward #2, but wasn't sure!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I like set #2 better as well. They are all gorgeous though!!!


----------



## Bree_6293

Yep I think second set is the one I would go with but they are all amazing! Wow


----------



## JK_Farms

Looking at the other pics I decided number two would be a better choice


----------



## wifeof1

I can't believe my husband just said I need to get 2 more goats!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

I went with Set 2's buckling, he was absolutely lovely!!! Cute little Chamoise with broken white, beautiful conformation and udders abound!! Hehe


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Honey finally had her babies at day 155!! She dragged that out for forever :shocked:


----------



## sassykat6181

Pics please!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

wifeof1 said:


> I can't believe my husband just said I need to get 2 more goats!!!


Whaaaaaaaaa????????? That's AWESOME!

onder: Can you send him over here to talk to my parole officer?????????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Breyers and Bluebell


----------



## Goatzrule

Had our first buckling of the season. mom wants to keep him but im not she what to do with him.


----------



## wifeof1

Beautiful.


----------



## sassykat6181

Beautiful babies!

Just a single buckling Kelsie?

Mel had a single doeling, same as last year. Sure was hoping for twins from her.
Sally may or may not be pregnant. She always has bucks though


----------



## Goatzrule

Paradise only throws singles. I tried flushing her, she had one dangerously large buckling, i held my breath the whole time.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yikes! Mel has had: single doe, twin does, triplet does, single doe, single doe. Always 4.5-5# each
Sally has had: single buck, single buck, twin bucks, not sure yet this year.
They are twin sisters from Goldenbrook. Is that where paradise is from?


----------



## JK_Farms

Wow that's super weird. My girls normally have a single their first times and after that they have multiples


----------



## sassykat6181

There's a farm locally and one of her Nigerian does had quints this year. Her udder is amazing and she milked out 6.2lbs this morning and breeder says she was holding back. 
She has a buckling available and I would love to get him, but she wants $850. Eek! That's more than I paid for my rosasharn buck.


----------



## JK_Farms

That's way to much for a goat!


----------



## MoonShadow

Yikes, that is quite pricey. Does he have award-winning lines(close up and far back)? I would only pay that much if he did.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yeah, that's a little spendy. If I were going to spend that, I'd go to OK and get me another Dill's goat.


----------



## goathiker

I've got a 2018 reservation on a purebred buck. His dam is Tempo and his sire is Shady Vale. Sire's dam appraised at 91. $450.


----------



## sassykat6181

Seems people think Nigerians are worth more. My bucks are 4&5 and I'm needing new blood. Crossing them with my lamanchas, so I must have good milkers 
This is the info I have:
SG J-Nels LY Clootie LA VEEV 88. 3*M








http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001600960


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm getting a buckling next year and he has Sesame bloodline in him which is super hard to find not a lot of them either. I'm buying him for $850 cause he has amazing bloodlines in him and he's a New Zealand Kiko. I would pay that for great bloodlines I can find anywhere.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well I paid 750 for my rosasharn buck. The dam above has a lot of great rosasharn in her pedigree. Not familiar with her other side. But this breeder does milk test and the proof is in her numbers.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yep, I paid 800 for a bred Dill's doe. Her dam and grand dam are both SG does, her sire is a + sire, and she came bred to a + sire. I got two bucklings and a doeling, and this gorgeous sweet creature. I love her, she was worth every penny.


----------



## MoonShadow

Pedigree looks nice, not bad at all really.
If it's going to help accomplish what you want in your herd, go for it!!


I'm paying $550 for my new buck. His grandam, great grandam, and great grandsire are all SG with LA scores of 90+. And, for the most part, it continues like that down the line. Plus the majority of bloodline are Rosasharn, Alethia, and Algedi. So even though $550 is a bit pricey for me It's completely worth it for what I'm trying to accomplish in my herd.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well I'll be breeding minilamanchas for my future creamery. I wish to get a grade a license to sell milk and cheese. It's a long term goal. My 3 lamanchas will be ready to breed this fall and I'll breed them to my rosasharn buck. Hopefully get does to keep and I have a nice buck to breed those kids back to. But by that time my boys will be pretty old. At what age do the boys produce less? Right now they breed 1-2 a year. So I guess I don't really "need" a new buck right away. And I just can't see spending that kind of money on a new one to not use him right away.


----------



## JK_Farms

I buy bucklings cause I sometimes keep my bucks girls so by the time the girls are ready so is he! I think my buck I'm going to buy is super pricey but that means his kids can be to I! Right now any Sesame bloodlines can sell semen for $2000+ a straw!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is insane :shocked: There is pretty good chance that the AI won't even settle the doe.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I give up. I am joining the GAA. My name is Amber, and I have a goat addiction... Any idea what member number I am?

Also, $2000 a straw?!!! That's insane!


----------



## JK_Farms

Welcome Amber! And that is crazy but people pay it that's why I'm just buying a buckling for that much! I'm not sure if I want to sell Semen tho


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Welcome to GAA  I want to know my member number too!


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

singinggoatgirl said:


> I am joining the GAA. My name is Amber, and I have a goat addiction... Any idea what member number I am?


According to my Calculations You are GAA member #74

So I am ready to join, 
I don't have several goats, I don't even have a single Doe!
But I have many of the same symptoms that others have, 
Here is a non-exhaustive list of my symptoms:
1. Frequently browsing "Goats For Sale" Pages (even though it will be about 3 years before we will be able to get more goats)
2. Making my family annoyed by how much I talk about goats (even the ones who like goats are confused that I could talk about goats THIS MUCH)
3. My sisters and I let out a high pitched *squeal* every time we drive by goats
4. All my friends are aware that my favorite animal is a goat
5. My device is FILLED with goat related stuff
6. And, I spent hours with the dairy goats at my county fair, and could have spent many more (I'm getting very impatient for the fair to come around again! It's in the fall!)

I am not at all ashamed of my addiction. I am horrified by the thought of living without goats!:shocked:

We have decided that when we get back into dairy goats, our goat population will be about 4 does and 3 bucks 
...So I am planning the facilities to hold 20 adult goats. :slapfloor:

So can I be GAA Member #75?
I made a chart of all the GAA members, it will be in my next post.:type:


----------



## JK_Farms

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> According to my Calculations You are GAA member #74
> 
> So I am ready to join,
> I don't have several goats, I don't even have a single Doe!
> But I have many of the same symptoms that others have,
> Here is a non-exhaustive list of my symptoms:
> 1. Frequently browsing "Goats For Sale" Pages (even though it will be about 3 years before we will be able to get more goats)
> 2. Making my family annoyed by how much I talk about goats (even the ones who like goats are confused that I could talk about goats THIS MUCH)
> 3. My sisters and I let out a high pitched *squeal* every time we drive by goats
> 4. All my friends are aware that my favorite animal is a goat
> 5. My device is FILLED with goat related stuff
> 6. And, I spent hours with the dairy goats at my county fair, and could have spent many more (I'm getting very impatient for the fair to come around again! It's in the fall!)
> 
> I am not at all ashamed of my addiction. I am horrified by the thought of living without goats!:shocked:
> 
> We have decided that when we get back into dairy goats, our goat population will be about 4 does and 3 bucks
> ...So I am planning the facilities to hold 20 adult goats. :slapfloor:
> 
> So can I be GAA Member #75?
> I made a chart of all the GAA members, it will be in my next post.:type:


Welcome it's never to late to join!
So do you guys think that if I do get the Sesame buck should I do AI with him?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I don't think AI is worth the hassle. 

Welcome to GAA, Caprine Crazy! Definitely post your list of GAA members


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Okay, so here is the list:

Many thanks to thegoatmama for compiling the list of the first 38 members, it made my job go MUCH faster. ^_^
(There was one duplicate I found in her list though, I have corrected it for mine)

The number to the <LEFT of each name is their GAA member Number.
The number to the RIGHT> of the name is the post number they joined (there was a bit of confusion of who joined in which order, so the post #s should clear up who's first.)

1.janeen128 #1
2.lottsagoats1 #2
3.CritterCarnival #4
4.happybleats #6
5.fivemoremiles #16
6.NygoatMom #18
7.Cedar Point Kikos #19 
8.rebelInny #21
9.dreamacresfarm2 #22
10.Bree_6293 #23
11.Goatzrule #24
12.Jessica84 #25
13.jmez61690 #27
14.goathiker #28
15.Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis #30
16.CrazyDogLady #33
17.Springbett Farm #34
18.AncientBlue #35
19.sassykat6181 #49
20.valleyhavengoats #50
21.springkids #51
22.Lstein #52
23.groovyoldlady #54
24.top_goat #68
25.J.O.Y. Farm #71
26.Pygmy Mom #72
27.snrsfarm #94
28.txrodeogirl21 #99
29.goat #103
30.margaret #106
31.lilaalil #110
32.gegegoatgirl2698 #113
33.Alleysalley02 #126
34.thegoatmama #128
35.cfish001 #137
36.VVFarm #149
37.Steampunked #163
38.Crystal #171
39.deerbunnyfarm #243
40.Little-Bits-N-Pieces #246
41.MoonShadow #268
42.HappyCaliGoats #272
43.GodsGardenLamanchas #290
44.RPC #350
45.goatygirl #407
46.ThirdAcreFarm #454
47.CogoatLover25 #590
?48.aaacres #622
?49.ksalvagno #743
?50.Audrey_Gunderson #834
51.glndg #863
52.2appsloosa #888
?53.jaycee #890
54.TeyluFarm #974
55.JerryR #998
56.SalteyLove #1003
57.Crazy4Goats #1027
58.goatblessings #1044
59.SundewFarms #1122
60.rochelle #1162
61.Clehmanktm57319 #1193
62.LibertysBoerGoatRanch #1197
63.Suzanne_Tyler #1221
64.catharina #1224
65.RoyalRiders #1225
?66.KarmakeeFarm #1248
67.JK_Farms #1255
68.spidy1 #1286
?69.billiejw89 #1300
?70.SolidRockFarmTX #1330
71.jaimn #1334
72.Kupla #1346
?73.wifeof1 #1522
74.singinggoatgirl #1547
75.CaprineCrazyGirl #1550

The numbers with question marks beside them are people I wasn't sure had joined or were just "passing through", so if you know they were or weren't joining, please clarify that for me.

If you love proofreading, please Look over my list to make sure everything is right! I tried to compile this list as perfectly as possible but if you see a duplicate, incorrect number, or a name spelled wrong please don't hesitate to tell me!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Baby goat in the house


----------



## wifeof1

Ok. Well I think I need to join this group also. For me the more goats I have, the happier I feel.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Welcome, welcome. How many goats do you have?


----------



## janeen128

Oh my.....I am definitely NOT alone...  Good work CaprineCrazyGirl


----------



## margaret

JK_Farms said:


> Welcome it's never to late to join!
> So do you guys think that if I do get the Sesame buck should I do AI with him?


It's quite expensive. What would be your reasons for doing AI?
It's a lot to get into, and something that I've been pushing off for a while. I'll probably be getting a tank and collecting my bucks in the next year or so. It's a big step to take, you want to be sure the benefits outweigh the cost. I think it will be very beneficial to my breeding program once I get started, but the cost of a tank, keeping that tank full, buying semen, getting your bucks collected etc. is a lot.


----------



## wifeof1

I have 12 right now, but Ann going to check on my soon to be buckling today. The breeder said he messed up on his disbudding. So I need to see if I still want him. If I am ok with it, he can come home with me on Monday.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys, long time no see! :wave: Hope you guys are all doing well! Been so busy lately haven't had time for hardly anything fun lol! Most of you probably either don't remember me or (for new members) have no clue who I am :lol: But I would like to introduce a doe that was the result from one of our most anticipated breeding this year. She's double Kastdemur's bred & is all style! O-So-Nice RN Wildest Dreams (pending)


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Howdy! 
Welcome back!
We have never been introduced, But I have enjoyed reading several of your posts in the past... Nice to see you back on. 

What a beautiful doeling you have there!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## margaret

LINDSEY!!!!!!!
Hi:lol:

Gorgeous doeling! She's stunning


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm not sure who you are but welcome back! Beautiful doeling by the way!


----------



## Goatzrule

So we decided to do something different with our kids this year and had the vet disbud. Every person weve taken them to have taken the buds off but the vet only burned around the buds. Should i be worried?


----------



## JK_Farms

Well what does it look like? Is it males, females, both?


----------



## Goatzrule

What do you mean?


----------



## JK_Farms

Well does the area around the "horn" look coppery/has a little white showing? or does it look watery? Males have to have a figure 8 pattern when being disbudded.


----------



## Goatzrule

i mean they didnt take the bud part off and they were surprised what they area started to bleed. They covered it up with spray


----------



## JK_Farms

You don't necessarily have to take the horn bud off they eventually fall off on their own. When they start to bleed they needed to be colorized more but I don't think that would be to big of an issue as far as them having scurs. could you post pics?


----------



## MoonShadow

Generally, they shouldn't bleed since you are cauterizing vessels as you burn off the buds.
When that happens the bleeding should be cauterized and the horn bud should be killed or they will still have horns. 

I personally like when the buds are taken off, but it isn't always necessary. As long as you got a nice copper ring they should fall off. If they didn't get a copper ring, I would watch them closely and re-burn as needed.


----------



## JK_Farms

MoonShadow said:


> Generally, they shouldn't bleed since you are cauterizing vessels as you burn off the buds.
> When that happens the bleeding should be cauterized and the horn bud should be killed or they will still have horns.
> 
> I personally like when the buds are taken off, but it isn't always necessary. As long as you got a nice copper ring they should fall off. If they didn't get a copper ring, I would watch them closely and re-burn as needed.


I totally agree!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I don't take the buds off. When I had another breeder do it in the past, he didn't either. Out of 9-10 kids I only had 1-2 scurs.


----------



## margaret

We don't take the buds off either, and we rarely have problems with scurs


----------



## sassykat6181

Everyone does it different. I pop the buds because the person I learned from did ( Kelsie I watched Ashley do it)
I saw the pics. I'd be worried about that burn, especially if he'll be a buck


----------



## ksalvagno

You don't have to pop the buds off but it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I just found one of my babies from last year listed on Craig's list. I'm going to try to buy him back.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/6090928029.html


----------



## JK_Farms

Awe that's so sad I hate it when that happens. You find them a nice loving home with people begging to buy them only to find them for sale!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yeah. I was a bit skeptical of the peeps I sold this dude and his brother to, but once I'd had theoe kids for nearly a year I was just gonna sell them to whoever would take them. Not sure what happened to his brother


----------



## JK_Farms

He is gorgeous why are they selling him?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Because he was with some does they wanted to get, but they didn't want him. I should specify, the person selling him is different from the family I sold him to.


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh ok well I hope you end up getting him!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pickup is scheduled for Saturday :leap:


----------



## JK_Farms

Yay that's so exciting


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am really happy to be getting him.  And I actually have an excuse lol. Eb needs a companion! And anyways the two yearlings are leaving today, I really need more goats :lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

Hey who doesn't need more goats?!?!


----------



## Goatzrule

Here is what he looks like. I'll be wethering him


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> LINDSEY!!!!!!!
> Hi:lol:
> 
> Gorgeous doeling! She's stunning


MARGARET!!!!! So someone does remember me :lol: Do Lacie & Dee ever still get on here?


----------



## MoonShadow

I remember you. :hug:Welcome back!!


Yay, glad you're getting him back Suzanne. Definitely a bonus that you have a good excuse! hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsay!!!!  
That little doe needs to come here  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Kelsie I agree, not everyone takes the buds off  I've had some that we've left the bud because they were too big and we didn't want to keep burning... that's a lot for the kid to take.. so a nice copper ring is all we did. 
I know when I was talking to Ashley about it, she said she used to leave the buds, but had a lot of infections that way *shrugs* 
I'm sure your little cutie will be fine


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lindsay!!!!
> That little doe needs to come here  lol!


Skylar!! How's it goin?

Haha thanks! I'm pretty proud of her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fantastic!  getting married this fall  I miss my goats, but everything is going well 

You should be! 
I got to play with the last baby in my herd name today, she was beautiful! Very happy with how she looks! Saw her older brothers yesterday too and she should be a very nice little girl!


----------



## MoonShadow

So here's a baby picture of my new buck. He's about 4 weeks old now, but this is the only picture I have as of this moment. Just thought id share since he' so cute!! (;

Still deciding on a name, This mom's name theme is types of Wine (Princess Riesling) but I was leaning more towards Indian/native American type names. 'Dances with wolves' or 'Wind in my Hair' are in the running. Anyone got any other name ideas?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He is beyond cute


----------



## MoonShadow

Isn't he!! I wish I has a more recent picture, he's so cute and chubby, he definitely doesn't miss any meals! lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fantastic!  getting married this fall  I miss my goats, but everything is going well
> 
> You should be!
> I got to play with the last baby in my herd name today, she was beautiful! Very happy with how she looks! Saw her older brothers yesterday too and she should be a very nice little girl!


Oh my gosh! Congratulations! That's fantastic! I'm so happy for you! :hug:


----------



## JK_Farms

How cute!!! I am obsessed with Indians/Native Americans! I love the name Dancing with wolves!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh my gosh! Congratulations! That's fantastic! I'm so happy for you! :hug:


Thanks! I'm super excited!!  :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I imagine! Who's the lucky guy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is a guy I work with, we started dating last summer, his name is Mike


----------



## MoonShadow

Well after almost two years of trying, Dandy is officially Prego!! I felt the kids move tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have a solid date, since she wasn't settling I just let her live with the buck to see if she'd take. She's at least three months, but I think It's closer to 4 -41/2 just by how much she looks to be changing. She's building an udder and it's quite large too.
Worst thing though, I'll be out of town for a few days this week, so I'm praying she doesn't go while I'm gone. I have someone watching them, but I don't like not being here!! It's just like Dandy to do this to me, she better give me a girl for all the trouble she's causing me!!! Lol


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> MARGARET!!!!! So someone does remember me :lol: Do Lacie & Dee ever still get on here?


You're unforgettable:lol:
Lacie does, haven't seen Dee in a long time though


----------



## Goatzrule

What's a good Dunkin donuts drink that has caffeine but not straight up coffee


----------



## JK_Farms

I can't help you there I always get a caramel iced coffee.


----------



## HoosierShadow

MoonShadow said:


> Well after almost two years of trying, Dandy is officially Prego!! I felt the kids move tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have a solid date, since she wasn't settling I just let her live with the buck to see if she'd take. She's at least three months, but I think It's closer to 4 -41/2 just by how much she looks to be changing. She's building an udder and it's quite large too.
> Worst thing though, I'll be out of town for a few days this week, so I'm praying she doesn't go while I'm gone. I have someone watching them, but I don't like not being here!! It's just like Dandy to do this to me, she better give me a girl for all the trouble she's causing me!!! Lol


I know your frustration! We have a first time boer doe named Misty, that belongs to my 10yo daughter. She's one that we were hoping would be bred first. Guess what? She's last! We bought a young buck last summer, and I guess she just gave him a hard time and was tall for him. I wrote down every heat cycle, but just like clock work she came back in heat every 14-21 days. Thought she aborted in January when she came down sick and had some weird discharge. But... we blood tested her a few weeks later and it came back positive.
She's getting an udder, and we have felt babies partying in there! artygroup: We believe she is due May 31st, but earliest would be May 11th.

My oldest daughter graduates on May 27th and we will have family in from out of town all weekend long! This should be interesting. lol.


----------



## Goatzrule

Guess who said she wasn't getting another goat and would start downsizing. 
Guess who's bringing home a milker next month. This girl


----------



## JK_Farms

I've pretty much stopped saying that I'm getting no more goats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

There was a reason you joined GAA, lol. Any photos of her?


----------



## Bree_6293

Goatzrule said:


> Guess who said she wasn't getting another goat and would start downsizing.
> Guess who's bringing home a milker next month. This girl


I am in a similar situation! I did downsize I sold 10 goats! I then said now no more buying.. well we have just purchased 2 does. A 1 and a half year old doe, Eve, and a 10 year old (she was a giveaway to me!) called poppet. Poppet is eves mom as well as one of my 4 year old does mother and I love her daughters and granddaughters so giving her a retirement just felt right  and next weekend we are looking at a boer buck and a few does for my partner haha  but that's it no more buying after that!


----------



## Goatzrule

The owner wasn't planning on selling her but we were talking and she kind of offered her. How could I say no? She's from Joyful-morn in Ohio name is Joyful-morn Painted Lady.


----------



## Goatzrule

But this is it I swear. It's just a present to me because of the rough kidding season we have all had. There that sounds reasonable. Im thinking I'm not going to tell my dad, there's a good chance he won't notice her


----------



## sassykat6181

Agreed! Don't tell.


----------



## margaret

I've come up with a helpful strategy. 
If I never count my goats to begin with, the number never changes when I get more!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Someone offered me a nice Saanen for an LGD puppy today. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Goatzrule

I want a puppy


----------



## txrodeogirl21

After being told REPEATEDLY that I can't have any more goats, when I showed my husband the pic of this little guy he said "call them now and tell them we are on our way."


----------



## janeen128

txrodeogirl21 said:


> After being told REPEATEDLY that I can't have any more goats, when I showed my husband the pic of this little guy he said "call them now and tell them we are on our way."
> View attachment 117243
> View attachment 117244


Love it!!!️


----------



## JK_Farms

That's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## MoonShadow

Dandy had her kids the other Day, Doe twins. I suppose y'all won't be surprised to know she had them the day I left for a 3-day vacation(after I had gone). My mom was watching them for me and she said the kidding went super smooth and Dandy had them out and cleaned off without help and very quickly. 
They are gorgeous kids too, they both look to be Cou Blanc with blue eyes, conformation looks lovely as well. I'm super happy!!
I'll try and post pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

MoonShadow said:


> Dandy had her kids the other Day, Doe twins. I suppose y'all won't be surprised to know she had them the day I left for a 3-day vacation(after I had gone).


:lol: Looks like she planned that one out!

But at least she gave you beautiful doelings for your trouble.


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh ya, She did! Lol
I didn't even think she was this far along, nor did I think she was going to have two tiny twins, it felt like a large single!! Guess this just proves that goats are sneaky!!:lol:

Yup, feeling super luck!! I told her she better give me at least one doeling, for all the waiting and trouble she was putting me thought. Guess she felt bad and that's why she gave me two!! Knowing her, she'll probably give me boys from now on! Lol :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Here are Dandy's babies!! They are so hard to tell apart, I think I'll need color coded collars!! haha


----------



## Goatzrule

I think I'm going to name her Kiss Me Kate


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute! And I love that name!


----------



## janeen128

Super cute moon shadow... Yours as well goatsrule...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

MoonShadow, it seems one has spots on her knees. They're just precious.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all adorable


----------



## MoonShadow

CrazyDogLady said:


> MoonShadow, it seems one has spots on her knees. They're just precious.


Good eyes, I didn't notice that!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does anyone on here have a goat youtube channel? I just started one 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU1NRjE2T_yW9yle3P25UYg


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Does anyone on here have a goat youtube channel? I just started one
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU1NRjE2T_yW9yle3P25UYg


I'm planning on doing one sometime I just have to get a good camera for it!


----------



## MoonShadow

I Know K-N-S farm has one. 
I'd like to start one in future, but I don't know when I'll have the time. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice videos! 

Leaving for Florida tomorrow morning! Getting nervous/excited lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

^have fun! We go in a few weeks to celebrate little ones 7th bday. She'll be so surprised!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's exciting!  I bet she will love it!! 

Still kinda freaking out about the plane ride, haha! But it will be fun 
Our flight is at 5:30 I believe, we are leaving for the airport at 4... my fiancé said he's going to come pull me out of bed sometime before that :lol: so it will be a fun morning


----------



## rebelINny

Well I'm selling a pregnant doe today to a farm petting zoo. So I'll be down one out of 110. But ...I put a deposit on a togg doeling that I'll pick up in June lol. And I have several babies going to new homes by June 1st and a bunch of freezer camp boys heading to their destination by June 17 so my numbers are gonna go way down


----------



## JK_Farms

I finally finished my website!http://jkgoatfarm.weebly.com/


----------



## Goatzrule

When I say im downsizing i mean it. Im going to be selling a milker and both my bucks. I wont be breeding my yearlings next year. I love my goats but i need to focus more on horses. but ill have two milkers and just enough to show


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How many horses do you have? I really want a horse, but we don't have the barn or pasture space


----------



## Goatzrule

I dont have horses i ride at a large barn and want to start competing and the goats are kind of getting pushed aside so downsizing is needed.


----------



## Bree_6293

Yep I'm currently trying to juggle the goats which we have 64 and riding my 3 horses every day and work. Then on weekends I am at a goat or horse show! On the weekends we don't I get my sleep in  what are you going to be competing in with horses?


----------



## MoonShadow

Fighting a FF on the stand while your eyes are watering like a fountain because of allerigies is not recommended. :faint:


----------



## MoonShadow

How heavy would you guys say a disbudding iron is?
Would someone *cough me cough * with relatively low stength be able to use it successfully?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It does have some weight, but it isn't super heavy. You should be fine


----------



## sassykat6181

As long as you have someone to restrain the kid, it's very easy to manipulate. You don't need much pressure to burn.


----------



## MoonShadow

Awesome, thank you!! 
I'll have to find plans for a Nigerian Dwarf size disbudding box.


----------



## sassykat6181

I have a box that I built, but my kids all seem to stick their necks out further and jig around.


----------



## MoonShadow

Do you have plans for it you wouldn't mind sharing and do you think that if the head hole was modified it would restrain their head/neck better or you think that with the kid's size it's unavoidable?


Also, does anyone have plans or know where I can find plans for a ND kid size stanchion? I need to make a smaller one for trimming kids hooves and stuff.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I used the instructions on Mother Earth News, just screwed the trough on lower.

For ND kids though :scratch: Probably not small enough. I usually just have someone hold the kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am sort of acquainted with a lady through our church (we are pretty close to her parents that go to our church). I've met her 3-4 times. She had several bottle babies. They lived in a dog crate in her basement. I tried to point her in the right direction, but she thought she knew more than I did. She said one was scouring like crazy and she didn't know what was wrong with it. When I asked is she had treated for cocci she said she hadn't heard of that and basically she "didn't think that was the issue". Did I mention they were on replacer? That wasn't the issue either, she would have you believe. 

Today I heard that all three kids have died. She "was very upset about it, had no idea what happened, and didn't think she would be getting more goats anytime soon". 

I just hate it when people wallow in their ignorance about goats :evil: Those poor, poor babies


----------



## janeen128

Wow


----------



## JK_Farms

Poor babies!


----------



## wifeof1

Person who sold them to her is also culpable in this homicide. Unless she flat out lied to them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I tried to figure out who it was that sold them to her (they were Alpines and I know most of the Alpine breeders around here) but she said something along the lines of "I forgot their farm name, but they were a nice breeder and all".


----------



## MoonShadow

Poor little babies!!!!:tears: That's just horrible, I can't understand why some people won't take direction/advice. I mean whether it was Cocci or not, what does it hurt to research it, just to be safe. I just don't understand why some people get animals without knowing how to properly take care of them, or at least the basics!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok so was hoping to pick up my new milker sometime soon. Messaged owner on Facebook she read it then unfriended me. I told her I'd be picking up the doe end of the month. She said a verbal would hold onto her until I could pick her up. I was so looking forward to her


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no! That's awful. I would call and see what's up


----------



## JK_Farms

That's awful I agree to call the owner


----------



## Goatzrule

I dont have her number


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh well you could always make a fake profile to see what's up since she blocked you! That's not right! But I always get at least tw numbers when looking into getting an animal. So sorry that this has happened!


----------



## JK_Farms

I was wandering if you guys could check out my website! 
http://jkgoatfarm.weebly.com/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nice


----------



## MoonShadow

Looks good!:thumb:


----------



## JK_Farms

Thanks!


----------



## janeen128

Looks good!


----------



## billiejw89

Starla's twins and Bonnie's triplets have all been nursing from behind their mommas. It's so funny to watch! they really take advantage when mom is eating! We were out playing with them today and one of Bonnie's triplets was stealing lunch from Starla! and then one of bonnie's other kids was drinking off of Nora! I can see why she hasn't been filling the milk pail as much!! All of the does seem like they don't even notice there is a kid nursing them lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I was needing some updated photos, and the goat, the camera, and the camera person were all at the same place at the same time. The fact that this happened to be in the house should be irrelevant. Lol.


----------



## Goatzrule

So im on facebook and theres a lady looking for a couple bucks. I read through the comments and a breeder that has been known to scam commented offering her bucklings. I let it go for a little bit and was talking to the buyer and decided to warn her, just letting her know that the lady has been know to scam and to be careful. Part of me is feeling like it was unprofessional and the other thinks its better safe than sorry. What would you do?


----------



## MoonShadow

I honestly dont think there is anything wrong with it. I always hated that people didnt want to give out names or warn people about other people who are known to be less then honest or running a shady opperation, just because they dont want to be a snitch, unprofessional, and/or put a black mark on someones buisness. I would want someone to warn me and I would think most people would want to be warned as well. Obviously you probably dont want to say something if your not sure that the person has done something wrong/dishonest/shady, but if its well know and esablished info and without a dought true then I woudn't hesitate to say something if it could save someone from having a bad experience.


----------



## JK_Farms

I agree I love it when people let me know who not to buy from!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope she doesnt think im trying to get her to buy my buck instead.


----------



## sassykat6181

That woman overstepped by offering to sell animals in your post. It's definitely right for you to warn the buyer.


----------



## MoonShadow

Even if she does (which she probably doesn't) at least you did what was right and warned her about a sketchy seller.


----------



## billiejw89

I was going to sell Dylan.. but he's so cute I'm almost changing my mind! What to do?!


----------



## JK_Farms

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

billiejw89 said:


> .. What to do?!


Bad question to ask on GAA, lol. Keep him!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Obviously if you are asking here, you know you should keep him.


----------



## billiejw89

I think I may hang onto him  I got his brother sold off just waiting for a pickup date. So we are down to 3 ND bucks. Not to bad.. We have 9 does.


----------



## Goatzrule

Came home with two barn cats today. Dad didnt freak out. THey are very friendly. Named EKK and Oink


----------



## billiejw89

Goatzrule said:


> Came home with two barn cats today. Dad didnt freak out. THey are very friendly. Named EKK and Oink


Pictures? I am starting to think we need a good mouser out in the shop.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We just got two young kitties as well. They're supposed to be barn cats, but they were last seen sleeping on the beds, lol.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I have found that letting my 11 year old Chihuahua occasionally into the barn works. He's one heck of a mouser, and does pretty good with the bunnies too.


----------



## Bree_6293

We now have 4 cats! Bear we got as a kitten off the streets and now 3 years old, Gumpy we found on the side of the road, she has been hit by a car and left. She was maybe 4-5 weeks the vet guessed. She had her front leg removed when she was older. She is also 3 years old. We now have recently gotten 2 more feral kittens in that are brother and sister. They will be our future mousers. We love having the cats. We barely have a mouse/ rat and they seem to deter the snakes too!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oink seems to be wheezing and one of her eyes looks off and runny. I'm going to take them to the vet to have a check over. I haven't seen them go to the bathroom yet. I have them in a cage with shavings. Ekk seems to be doing pretty well he's friendly and comes when I call. I left them in the cage but put them out in the stall so I could clean. They need a bath but I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd bathe them with Dawn dish soap, the regular blue kind. Then if any fleas, that will get rid of them.


----------



## Goatzrule

They wont let me hold them/ Oink's eye is swollen shut when I got home. moms not happy. The boy still seems okay. But oink had an open cut this morning. I put blue kot on it. She seems to be having the most problems. Still keeping them in the cage only let them out to clean.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Hi. I think I should join this group too, as I confess that I am addicted to goats.

In 2014 we started out with two Myotonic goats FOR PETS, and now somehow we have 13 goats total, our most recent ones arriving late last night. But, a lady is coming to pick up 2 of our other goats on the 28th of this month. 
Although we are getting a little Nubian buckling in a week or two, but I put a deposit on him when he was only a few days old, and how was I to know then that our herd would grow by 4 more goats being added to it (besides him)?

Anyway, in our current herd we have 6 Nubians (1 buckling, 5 does - but one of the does is leaving soon, like I said); 2 Lamanchas - a doe, and a buck who will be leaving with the before mentioned Nubian; 2 Mini-Lamanchas, doe/buck; 1 Saanen doe; 1 Alpine doe; and 1 SUPER naughty Mini-Nubian doeling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Welcome to GAA.  Sounds like you belong, lol.


----------



## JK_Farms

Welcome to GAA!!


----------



## janeen128

Welcome Goat_Scout


----------



## janeen128

Well, so I wanted to downsize, I got down to 10 last summer, and now I have 17 What happened??? Please tell me what happened....  5 are sheep, but still, and now I do want this beautiful spotted yearling Nubian doe... Is one more really going to hurt? I was going to post a pic of her so you all can talk me out of it but I guess photo sharing has been disabled through the app? What's that about?


----------



## Bree_6293

Yes I can't share an image either :/
One more won't hurt at all and you should go for it 

I am purchasing 2 new does I have wanted for ever! Their breeder is finally selling them


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You can post photos now. There was something about not being able to attach photos while the software update was going on. 

So, I gave Pinky away  She's too good at jumping my fencing and I don't want her to get bred by my standard buck again. She went to a good friend, who owns Dwopple and Song, Pinky's kids from last year. She will get to be herd queen there. So I guess she will like it. I sure will miss her though.


----------



## billiejw89

We went to pet-a-palooza today! Everyone getting their dogs drawn. Not us! DD was so proud to tote her little pumpkin around the store. She got so much love from everyone. This was a fun event our farm supply store put on. They had the local shelter there with all of their adoptable dogs, I wanted to bring them all home!!!


----------



## janeen128

billiejw89 said:


> We went to pet-a-palooza today! Everyone getting their dogs drawn. Not us! DD was so proud to tote her little pumpkin around the store. She got so much love from everyone. This was a fun event our farm supply store put on. They had the local shelter there with all of their adoptable dogs, I wanted to bring them all home!!!
> View attachment 121586


Cute


----------



## Goatzrule

Well guys Im getting a new doe. She dry right now but is going to be a good milker. This is her sister.


----------



## Goat_Scout

She's beautiful @Goatzrule! Post lots of pictures when her sister arrives!


----------



## Goat_Scout

janeen128 said:


> Well, so I wanted to downsize, I got down to 10 last summer, and now I have 17 What happened??? Please tell me what happened....  5 are sheep, but still, and now I do want this beautiful spotted yearling Nubian doe... Is one more really going to hurt? I was going to post a pic of her so you all can talk me out of it but I guess photo sharing has been disabled through the app? What's that about?


Did you buy her? If you are still debating over whether or not you should get her, I'd say a definite YES! What's one more goat? And if she's moonspotted.... that's even better. :7up:


----------



## janeen128

No


Goat_Scout said:


> Did you buy her? If you are still debating over whether or not you should get her, I'd say a definite YES! What's one more goat? And if she's moonspotted.... that's even better. :7up:


----------



## janeen128

No i didn't. Someone beat me too it.


----------



## Goat_Scout

janeen128 said:


> No i didn't. Someone beat me too it.


Oh, I'm sorry. :-/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm trading two kids (goat lol) for a bunch of bunnies.


----------



## JK_Farms

I love bunnies I had some wild "pet" bunnies till they got older! I hope their mom has babies in the same place again

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## janeen128

Yay, I finally got on the forum with my phone Missed it here


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK...Loading up all the goats (7) and 4-h daughters (2) for lots of dairy goat showing action at the Bangor Fair (Maine). We shall camp in a tent amongst the RVs. 

Yes, I am crazy. I am also super tired and still have a boatload (goatload?) of packing to do.

Catch you on the other side!


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> OK...Loading up all the goats (7) and 4-h daughters (2) for lots of dairy goat showing action at the Bangor Fair (Maine). We shall camp in a tent amongst the RVs.
> 
> Yes, I am crazy. I am also super tired and still have a boatload (goatload?) of packing to do.
> 
> Catch you on the other side!


Good luck.... Hopefully pics while at the fair


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!! Have fun and take lots of photos


----------



## Goatzrule

Saw this guys on an ad on Facebook, they look sick. The ad says they are about three months old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Eeek, cracked corn off the ground. That's probably the issue


----------



## Goat_Scout

They do look rather thin. Poor fellows.


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> Saw this guys on an ad on Facebook, they look sick. The ad says they are about three months old.


Sad.... why do people think corn is nutritious.... Yeah, they look a bit thin....


----------



## Goatzrule

Their tails look muddy from scours


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They look like the goats at our local childrens' museum. I'm going to send them (the museum) an email and ask if I can hoof trim, copper bolus, selenium e, castrate etc, for them.


----------



## Goatzrule

you should talk to them about goat management. I hate petting zoos like that. some of the goats at the petting zoo at our fair still have their umbilical cord


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I sent them an email, haven't heard back. Kinda doubt I will


----------



## janeen128

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I sent them an email, haven't heard back. Kinda doubt I will


Well, you tried though....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

groovyoldlady said:


> OK...Loading up all the goats (7) and 4-h daughters (2) for lots of dairy goat showing action at the Bangor Fair (Maine). We shall camp in a tent amongst the RVs.
> 
> Yes, I am crazy. I am also super tired and still have a boatload (goatload?) of packing to do.
> 
> Catch you on the other side!


So how'd it go?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm getting another doe :7up:


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm getting another doe :7up:


Aww I'm jealous! 

What Breed is she?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She's an Alpine.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And getting ready to send hubs to OK for my 5th Dill doe.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm getting another doe :7up:
> View attachment 122727


She's a beauty


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congrats on the Alpine! And thanks for asking about the fairs. We did 3 fairs and 4 shows in one week. I am STILL trying to get caught up!

My daughters did exceptionally well at "fitting" (Shaving and trimming and cleaning your goat for a dairy show) and got trophies and ribbons. They didn't do quite as well at showmanship, mostly due to not studying their ADGA scorecards. We've had an insanely busy summer, so study time and energy just wasn't there!

The goats themselves are not top of the line. They didn't place well at the bigger fairs (though they never placed LAST! HUZZAH!). BUT, they crushed it at a little "last minute" fair we went to. 
That fair was small enough that the judge could take the time to teach the kids why he was placing the does the way he was. He also confirmed that we are on the right track with our buck selections - especially with the LaManchas.

He told us our dam and daughter entry (Ditza and Aviva) was perfect. Aviva carries her mother's strong legs, angularity and dairy character but greatly improves on her udder attachment.  The girls got a nice juicy premium check from that fair!!!!

Gretchen got a trophy for best fitting job of any kid at the fair!








Fairs are stressful; Trixie needed some snuggle time!








Abigail and her beautiful Nigerian mama and daughter, Lola and Luna.









Showing off Ditza and Aviva and our breeding improvements. :-D. They took first at 2 of the fairs for dam and daughter


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK...I'm sure WHY all those duplicate photos posted. Sorry about that!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Got em 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## groovyoldlady

goathiker said:


> Got em


Thank you! Now my post is much less obnoxious!!!!


----------



## margaret

Suzanne, where from?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Spinning Spider


----------



## margaret

Cool!
Pedigree?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm getting another doe :7up:
> View attachment 122727


She's very pretty!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

CrazyDogLady said:


> She's very pretty!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

margaret said:


> Cool!
> Pedigree?


Let's see if I can find it lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Here it is:

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001743128


----------



## margaret

Daaang!
You're getting Dance Alone??!
She was my backup reservation for a buck kid this spring
Loaded pedigree there...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She can still be your backup lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cherry is sold


----------



## margaret

Lol well it's probably good I didn't get one, you've seen how many bucks I have already!!
If I get another one, it'll probably be from Lacie


----------



## JK_Farms

I have two does that are expecting in late January!!!!! They are purebred Kiko bred to my Purebred Kiko buck! I'm super excited about them even though I already have does coming up to kid in about 2 months! I'll post pictures tomorrow of them. The only thing is they'll be a year in November but the weight is there. Elena accidentally got in with Duke so she was a little butt and wouldn't let me catch her but once and I had her between my legs trying to open the gate when Duke thought it would be fun to breed her! Then she got out from between my legs to get bred more! I let Eva get bred on the 30 just 2 days after Elena so when Elena kids her kids will have a buddy! None of there mom's have ever had a single infact they both kidded triplets their first time so I can't wait! I. Just happy I know due dates!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She has WATTLES!!!!!


----------



## JK_Farms

Well im thinking of selling my Nubian buck Bo for a solid black New Zealand kiko buckling that was born last night! what do yall think? Im wanting to stick to Kikos and always wanted Sesame blood in my herd! The last pic is an old pic of my Nubian and the first one is of the kiko bucklings


----------



## janeen128

JK_Farms said:


> Well im thinking of selling my Nubian buck Bo for a solid black New Zealand kiko buckling that was born last night! what do yall think? Im wanting to stick to Kikos and always wanted Sesame blood in my herd! The last pic is an old pic of my Nubian and the first one is of the kiko bucklings


But your Nubian dude looks so cool  If you are wanting to switch to kiko's though, I'd say go for it.... only you can decide which way your herd will go....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

If he's what you're looking for then why not


----------



## JK_Farms

I love Bo he's getting so sweet but he's 11 months old and has zero interest in my girls! I think he's bred two and only one is pregnant I think. I put 6 does in to breed for three months for my Kiko buck and Nubian and only two are maybe pregnant!!!!! I'm very much considering getting the buckling and selling either Bo or my Kiko buck Duke


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They might be bred and you just didn't catch it. How many months have they all been together?


----------



## JK_Farms

About three months


----------



## sassykat6181

Aren't nubians and kikos seasonal breeders?


----------



## JK_Farms

Kikos breed year around and some Nubians can too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Giving this old thread a bump


----------



## goat girls

I'll bump it with you


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. In other news, I'm down to 3 goats now.


----------



## goat girls

I'm down to 8, there are some really nice Alpines on CL............


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Time for some more goats


----------



## goat girls

Need more pens first but the place I get my fencing is only 2 hours away And the Alpines are in that area too


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Well, I have no plans to buy any goats this year.
I only kept 6 doelings born last year. How many did I have? 7. But I totally sold a doeling, and didn't keep everything.


----------



## margaret

Y'all are doing well.
35 here, with 23 does bred for 2018!


----------



## billiejw89

We are at 10 does (7 bred for March kids) & 2 bucks.
I'm not planning on making any purchases this year. My 2017 goal was for a polled buck and a doe with her milk star and I got both of those! I try to keep off CL and searching other breeders sites to see what's available. So many nice looking goats! 
I don't plan on keeping any kids this year... but that probably will change! 
We lost our buck Dylan. We have one doe bred to him, these kids will be extra special. 
We may hold on to a polled doeling if we end up with one.


----------



## billiejw89

margaret said:


> Y'all are doing well.
> 35 here, with 23 does bred for 2018!


You are going to be busy!


----------



## margaret

billiejw89 said:


> You are going to be busy!


I know! I need to downsize...a lot.


----------



## wifeof1

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lol. In other news, I'm down to 3 goats now.


Oh no. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I know right. Dance is going to kid soon (ok, in 2.5 months lol) and I'm getting a buckling and perhaps a boer doeling in spring. So 3 in temporary 

But I really do like having few goats. Never had this few. Blue now knows her name and comes when she's called  It's really easy to give each one exactly what they need.


----------



## Goatzrule

NH 4H passed a rule that you can lease up to 20 animals at a time. Looks like i can just borrow more from friends.


----------



## goat girls

I would like to get a registered Saanen doeling in summer and maybe a buckling and well, Oberhaslis are nice.........This is the story of my life. Then there's the doeling out of x and x that's a keeper


----------



## TexasGoatMan

I know darn good and well that I am perfectly normal and sane. I started out with 1 and felt sorry for her and bought 2 for company. We have 10 now and know that when the doeling comes this spring we will sell every one of them, so my wife thinks


----------



## goat girls

I had 2 Does born this year and somehow sold them (then I bought 3)


----------



## Goatzrule

My sister got a couple does but now im stuck taking care of them because she wont. I guess that makes them mine.


----------



## goat girls

Goatzrule said:


> My sister got a couple does but now im stuck taking care of them because she wont. I guess that makes them mine.


Yes I would think it makes them yours


----------



## CrazyDogLady

goat girls said:


> I would like to get a registered Saanen doeling in summer and maybe a buckling and well, Oberhaslis are nice.........This is the story of my life. Then there's the doeling out of x and x that's a keeper


I would like a Saanen too, I think. Of course, I see those Springfield Oaks Saanens at shows, and they're so mellow and drop dead gorgeous. Then Betty casually invites me to watch them being appraised. Oh, so that's what a 92 or 93 looks like.


----------



## goat girls

I love Springfield Oaks goats! I have one Saanen she's the reason I want more!


----------



## janeen128

Well, since I've started this thread a couple years ago I think , I went down, then back up was thinking of keeping all 17 I had this summer, but now I have 8 does, 3 bucks, 2 ewes and a Ram.... My goal is to somehow just get down to my original 4 girls....., it's not so easy when you like all of them, they like you and they like each other.... So I'm debating if I should put them up for sale now, or wait until they kid out? They are all due end of March through April...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yes, I've gone up a bit since this thread started. I have 18 does, 5 bucks, and 8 wethers/meaty boys. Tomorrow we're butchering a couple of them. Three will be pet wethers for now, sold if possible but we aren't in a hurry. And 14 does bred. All boys from FF to be wethered, for pets or eaten. Selling does from FF. Trying to make a mildly educated guess about what to keep on the rest.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

janeen128 said:


> Well, since I've started this thread a couple years ago I think , I went down, then back up was thinking of keeping all 17 I had this summer, but now I have 8 does, 3 bucks, 2 ewes and a Ram.... My goal is to somehow just get down to my original 4 girls....., it's not so easy when you like all of them, they like you and they like each other.... So I'm debating if I should put them up for sale now, or wait until they kid out? They are all due end of March through April...


How many does would you have kidding if you kept them all?


----------



## janeen128

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How many does would you have kidding if you kept them all?


8 does....


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm down to 4. Sold my last 3 kids near the middle of November, JUST in time to breed these 4. I THINK everyone is bred, but I'm not holding my breath. I am REALLY hoping that 2018 will bring more fencing to our property....


----------



## NyGoatMom

janeen128 said:


> Well, since I've started this thread a couple years ago I think , I went down, then back up was thinking of keeping all 17 I had this summer, but now I have 8 does, 3 bucks, 2 ewes and a Ram.... My goal is to somehow just get down to my original 4 girls....., it's not so easy when you like all of them, they like you and they like each other.... So I'm debating if I should put them up for sale now, or wait until they kid out? They are all due end of March through April...


Well, Hi Janeen! Long time no see  I see you are still trying to work it out lol! I honestly can't remember what I had when this thread started but now I have 3 adult does, one doeling, one wether, and two bucks. I am getting rid of my chickens though to make room for the goats...and possibly one or two more...rofl. I did get some more Muscovy ducks this year too...would love to see current pics of your herd Janeen. Do you still have Smith or Wesson?


----------



## goat girls

I have Muskovies too. Aren't they wonderful!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love them...and we like the meat too. I also love that they aren't loud.


----------



## goat girls

There meat is really good! I really like them not being loud as well........but sense We also have 19 Khaki Campbells it really doesn't matter


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha, I have 4 Roeun hens and 1 Ancona hen...and they keep it loud enough too


----------



## goat girls

And I thought two Khakis were loud add 16 like they're screaming at me


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha...they are loud! I'm going to process a few of the loud ones soon


----------



## goat girls

There is a pretty decent market for duck eggs out here so en less I run it to a mean one all the extras are sold or kept


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice. No one around here wants to pay for what fresh eggs are worth. Such a pain.


----------



## goat girls

we had that problem at first. started giving them away then people started buying them


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Do you guys like the duck eggs?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do. They hold up very well for baking and for dishes that need more strength. They are a bit firmer, and the yolk is bigger. They are delicious! Actually, the creamiset best egg I have ever had was a goose egg.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Interesting. Once a friend gave us one, and none of us liked it. At all. It ended up going to the dogs. We did scramble it though. I could see them doing well in baked goods.


----------



## goat girls

I use them for baking mostly. They will make your baked goods cakey so I don't use them for cookies or brownies


----------



## Somechicksgoats

I am new to this so let me just say....Hi, I'm Anisa and I am addicted to goats. Started with 2 milkers 10 years ago, worked up to 14 does. Then 3 years ago I went back to work and sold all but 2. I am now up to 6 dairy and 25 meat. I don't have a problem do I?


----------



## goat girls

just saw this in a previous thread and had to bring it back to the future


----------



## goat girls

More signs found on Google


----------



## goat girls

And more

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8p4.P1VatzwAlB02nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0MjBoN2xqBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAM3ZjEyMDc1NTYyZDNhZTQzZGE0ZTJiNDhkMjFjZTQ3YQRncG9zAzEzMwRpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bsigns%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D133&w=375&h=493&imgurl=ilovefunnyanimalpics.files.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F01%2Ffunny-pictures-goats-discuss-spider-size1.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Filovefunnyanimalpics.wordpress.com%2Ffunny-goat-pics%2F&size=42.8KB&name=%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Egoat%3C%2Fb%3E+pics+%7C+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+Animal+pics&p=silly+goat+signs&oid=7f12075562d3ae43da4e2b48d21ce47a&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Egoat%3C%2Fb%3E+pics+%7C+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+Animal+pics&b=121&ni=21&no=133&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11qv52mra&sigb=15210gdtd&sigi=12ul67kem&sigt=11ojm9s2u&sign=11ojm9s2u&.crumb=aBFvBRTCAu2&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']


----------



## goat girls

no this picture did not post upside down this is how I found it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Somechicksgoats said:


> I am new to this so let me just say....Hi, I'm Anisa and I am addicted to goats. Started with 2 milkers 10 years ago, worked up to 14 does. Then 3 years ago I went back to work and sold all but 2. I am now up to 6 dairy and 25 meat. I don't have a problem do I?


Hi Anisa!
No, seems to me you do not have a problem now....the problem was when you downsized  rofl....seems you are coming to your senses now! hahaha



goat girls said:


> no this picture did not post upside down this is how I found it


That's how I feel lately hahaha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Somechicksgoats said:


> I am new to this so let me just say....Hi, I'm Anisa and I am addicted to goats. Started with 2 milkers 10 years ago, worked up to 14 does. Then 3 years ago I went back to work and sold all but 2. I am now up to 6 dairy and 25 meat. I don't have a problem do I?


No, not at all!!! Lol


----------



## goat girls

Somechicksgoats said:


> I am new to this so let me just say....Hi, I'm Anisa and I am addicted to goats. Started with 2 milkers 10 years ago, worked up to 14 does. Then 3 years ago I went back to work and sold all but 2. I am now up to 6 dairy and 25 meat. I don't have a problem do I?


No problem! you need more!


----------



## NyGoatMom

See, lots of support here!


----------



## Somechicksgoats

That's so great, my husband had me worried I might have an issue ;-)


----------



## janeen128

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, Hi Janeen! Long time no see  I see you are still trying to work it out lol! I honestly can't remember what I had when this thread started but now I have 3 adult does, one doeling, one wether, and two bucks. I am getting rid of my chickens though to make room for the goats...and possibly one or two more...rofl. I did get some more Muscovy ducks this year too...would love to see current pics of your herd Janeen. Do you still have Smith or Wesson?


I'll get some pics tomorrow... I do not have Smith and Wesson anymore, but I do have Laverne, Shirley, and Colt... Laverne and Shirley are East Friesian ewes, due in April Colts the papa....


----------



## catharina

Is this the place to come if I've overdosed on goats?


----------



## janeen128

catharina said:


> Is this the place to come if I've overdosed on goats?


No such thing to overdose


----------



## NyGoatMom

What is this "overdose on goats" thing? lol
I would love to see pics Janeen


----------



## Goatzrule

Looking at buying a new milker, keep a kid from this year, and sharing a buck with a friend. At least the buck wont be on my property


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome....what breed?


----------



## Goatzrule

LaManchas. I think my mom is finally starting to like the breed


----------



## Somechicksgoats

janeen128 said:


> No such thing to overdose


So true!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats! They seem to be winning her over


----------



## goat girls

Sooooo I'm thinking about trading my Toggenburg Doe Lilly for a Alpine/Oberhasli.
Lilly
Debudded as a kid.
5 years old.
Pregnant by a registerable,unproven, Lamancha.
Decent udder attachment,good milker (half gallon) on no grain.








Sophie
Horned.
4-5 years old.
Possibly pregnant by a unproven,unregisterable,purebred Alpine.
Good udder attachment, good milker (half gallon) on no grain.
A bit under weight because she is still milking.








It would be a straight trade.
Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno

Why are you interested in the trade?


----------



## goat girls

1.Lilly needs to me in a herd that is calmer, Sophie need to be in a bigger herd that has bigger/more assertive goats (my herd). 
2. Lilly HATES me she loves Sophie's owner.
3. From what I read most Toggs are like Lilly and I really don't like her personality (no offense to any Toggenburg owner)
4.We (me and Sophie's owner) feel that it's the right thing to do.
5.I am super exited to get a Ober cross, Sophie's owner really wants Toggs and Lamancha's, so she is fine with Lilly being pregnant by a Lamancha.


----------



## janeen128

goat girls said:


> 1.Lilly needs to me in a herd that is calmer, Sophie need to be in a bigger herd that has bigger/more assertive goats (my herd).
> 2. Lilly HATES me she loves Sophie's owner.
> 3. From what I read most Toggs are like Lilly and I really don't like her personality (no offense to any Toggenburg owner)
> 4.We (me and Sophie's owner) feel that it's the right thing to do.
> 5.I am super exited to get a Ober cross, Sophie's owner really wants Toggs and Lamancha's, so she is fine with Lilly being pregnant by a Lamancha.


Hmm, I'd say go ahead and try it... Maybe do a blood test to make sure Sophie is bred, then try it out? I have 4 with horns, and I have had no issue with the horns, however, I will be disbudding all babies though....


----------



## goat girls

I have an Alpine if she isn't bred.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> LaManchas. I think my mom is finally starting to like the breed


So you'll have Nigerians AND LaManchas? It's like we're twins or something! ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

We have a couple Nigerians but slowly selling off everyone besides the favorites. Sold my best buck now need to sell my other one, in case you know anyone looking


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So, I finally figured out where I'm getting a buckling from this spring.

Dam: http://pleasantwooddairy.com/does/pleasantwood-ssmm-hwinsong/

Sire: http://pleasantwooddairy.com/sires/kori-brook-tierro-kristof/

Due in March. I'm so excited


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats so exciting, looks like a nice herd


----------



## Goatzrule

Ive been thinking of downsizing but i just bought a finished Champion and a young buckling and moms trying to convince me to keep the doeling that was just born. Got to get worse before you get better, right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I know right  I've been wanting to get a goat from them for a while, but I'm usually pretty good at sticking to the plan and not getting more goats than necessary. But now that I need a buckling I have the perfect excuse


----------



## Goatzrule

Now I have a problem of finding someone who will lease them while im in college, Theres no way im selling them and I want them to be shown and keep most of them as close to NY as possible.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goatzrule said:


> Ive been thinking of downsizing but i just bought a finished Champion and a young buckling and moms trying to convince me to keep the doeling that was just born. Got to get worse before you get better, right?


Of course lol, photos?!?


----------



## Goatzrule

Her name is painted lady, ive been trying to buy her for the past year.


----------



## Goatzrule

Im getting a buckling out of these two







from Rustic Woods, She supplies me with all my lamanchas. She has some really nice ones


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, nice!! How much milk does she give?


----------



## Goatzrule

Not sure, ill have to ask. Now do you have a name for your new boy yet?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goatzrule said:


> Not sure, ill have to ask. Now do you have a name for your new boy yet?


No, I think they're going to name him.


----------



## Goatzrule

You should name him!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. Maybe. I kind of like the breeder to choose the name, because it will go with the kid's personality. Plus this breeder's name are usually pretty cool.


----------



## Goatzrule

I really like the sire's dam


----------



## Goat_Scout

I've been impressed with the Nubians I own that have Saada lines, so was hoping to get a Saada bred buckling for next breeding season. 
In December, we put a deposit on a buckling from the below doe: Saada Faith Of Grace. I'm really hoping she has one! She's due early April, and will be a FF so I get a discount on the buckling, since she's not proven. I hope I didn't mess up there, lol. 
This is the first time I've put a deposit on a kid before it was even born!

Doe: http://www.crowncreeknubians.com/does-faith.php

She's bred to the litter mate brother of this doe (I have pictures of him, but can't load them right now). 
http://www.crowncreeknubians.com/data/images1/2017-play.jpg

Planned pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001851929&DamNum=N001874013


----------



## Goatzrule

Put a deposit on an unborn kid is always never racking. They look really nice


----------



## sassykat6181

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Check this out :7up::7up::7up::7up:


----------



## janeen128

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Check this out :7up::7up::7up::7up:
> 
> View attachment 132733


I need to get mine done this summer.... YAY, it is a relief to get negative results...


----------



## janeen128

So, as the one who started GAA, I did downsize this summer, but I still find myself looking for more goats...


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a goat problem, or a TGS problem, or something.... I spent the last 4 eve. For awhile each night, reading this entire thread! I somehow missed it all these years! Neat thread! 

I also counted all my goats tonight. 158. mg: Wow, that is too many, but, all have names, are registered, all are healthy, all their feet are kept trimmed and, I do it all myself. And, I am breeding 65. (I ship milk, I'm not a whacko hoarder, and, all are well taken care of). I did sell 9 this week. Pretty good for an old lady of 58! :coolmoves:


----------



## janeen128

Goats Rock said:


> I have a goat problem, or a TGS problem, or something.... I spent the last 4 eve. For awhile each night, reading this entire thread! I somehow missed it all these years! Neat thread!
> 
> I also counted all my goats tonight. 158. mg: Wow, that is too many, but, all have names, are registered, all are healthy, all their feet are kept trimmed and, I do it all myself. And, I am breeding 65. (I ship milk, I'm not a whacko hoarder, and, all are well taken care of). I did sell 9 this week. Pretty good for an old lady of 58! :coolmoves:


Wow  At least you have an outlet for your milk.... Do you also do all the milking by yourself too? That is really amazing, especially at 58, I'm 45, and still can't imagine that many.. I wanted to try to open a grade A dairy, but decided not too, WA state is very difficult about those things...


----------



## Dwarf Dad

@janeen128 , after I saw @Goats Rock 's post I started reading this thread too.
Do you have a membership to GAA available? I have a very addictive personality, I was addicted to working for a paycheck for about 45 years, and I think I am addicted to goats.
Last night I know I fed 9 goats, bit this morning I recounted using you're groups way and 6 of them have disappeared. I think I need to replenish.
Thank you,
John

P. S. I'll bring brownies to next meeting.


----------



## SalteyLove

I had a veterinary bill today so I'll be officially OUT of GAA for a solid 3 months until my good senses return.


----------



## janeen128

Dwarf Dad said:


> @janeen128 , after I saw @Goats Rock 's post I started reading this thread too.
> Do you have a membership to GAA available? I have a very addictive personality, I was addicted to working for a paycheck for about 45 years, and I think I am addicted to goats.
> Last night I know I fed 9 goats, bit this morning I recounted using you're groups way and 6 of them have disappeared. I think I need to replenish.
> Thank you,
> John
> 
> P. S. I'll bring brownies to next meeting.


Yep, new members are always welcomed..... 6 disappeared huh? Hmm, yep you must replenish, you need more


----------



## Dwarf Dad

SalteyLove said:


> I had a veterinary bill today so I'll be officially OUT of GAA for a solid 3 months until my good senses return.


We could all pitch in and pay your dues.(grouphug)


----------



## janeen128

SalteyLove said:


> I had a veterinary bill today so I'll be officially OUT of GAA for a solid 3 months until my good senses return.


Oh my, so sorry Those aren't cheap either...


----------



## Dwarf Dad

janeen128 said:


> ... 6 disappeared huh? emoji23]


Count last night: 9
Rules say wethers don't count: -5
Twin does count as one: -1
Tally of countable goats: 3


----------



## NigerianNewbie

No, no... Dwarf Dad using this goat math my 3 are now 0, nada, zip. I miss them already. I like the old goat math much more than this newer math. 
:bonk: :heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

NigerianNewbie said:


> No, no... Dwarf Dad using this goat math my 3 are now 0, nada, zip. I miss them already. I like the old goat math much more than this newer math.
> :bonk: :heehee:


We can't have that.lol Is there any stipulation in the rules about zero counts?:hide:
Can't have you suffering withdrawals.(headsmash)


----------



## Goatzrule

No you must get more and make up for it


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hi, I admit I have a problem. I spent the last 4 hours reading this thread in its entirety. My story is I never wanted goats but my daughter mentioned to my sister that she did. Fast forward a year we bought a house with 4 acres and the very next week my sister shows up with a boer buck in rut and a 5 month doeling. We had no fencing or shelter for them let alone to separate them. I made her take the buck back and we looked for a playmate. We decided we loved goats but we wanted dairy not meat goats. So we bought 2 ND bottle baby does...that was the beginning of the end... we now have 10 with three bred...the original 2 boers are gone.
Now I spend half my online time on TGS and the other half looking on CL looking for a bottle baby registered ND buckling so we can breed more....
May I join GAA please.


----------



## Goatzrule

Welcome! We never have enough people


----------



## GoofyGoat

Goatzrule said:


> Welcome! We never have enough people


thank you!


----------



## Goatzrule

As much as it breaks my heart I am going to skip doing a gap year and cut my 4H showing short by a couple months so I can go to college. I have been debating it for the past month. I have always planned on taking a gap year in order to finish showing in 4H which ends in the fall. After getting accepted into college I have made the tough decision of getting rid of the majority of my herd then leasing out the rest. I have been showing since I was 8. Hopefully after college I can pick my herd back up where I left off.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Goatzrule said:


> As much as it breaks my heart I am going to skip doing a gap year and cut my 4H showing short by a couple months so I can go to college. I have been debating it for the past month. I have always planned on taking a gap year in order to finish showing in 4H which ends in the fall. After getting accepted into college I have made the tough decision of getting rid of the majority of my herd then leasing out the rest. I have been showing since I was 8. Hopefully after college I can pick my herd back up where I left off.


That is the best decision. The world is full of people that couldn't get back to their education after taking a break. Life happens.


----------



## janeen128

Goatzrule said:


> As much as it breaks my heart I am going to skip doing a gap year and cut my 4H showing short by a couple months so I can go to college. I have been debating it for the past month. I have always planned on taking a gap year in order to finish showing in 4H which ends in the fall. After getting accepted into college I have made the tough decision of getting rid of the majority of my herd then leasing out the rest. I have been showing since I was 8. Hopefully after college I can pick my herd back up where I left off.


That makes sense to me.... Hard yes, but you need to follow your education path too Curious, what's your major


----------



## Goatzrule

Livestock management and a minor in dairy science


----------



## Trollmor

Ah! GAA ... May I join, please? I had to give up my goats, and I suffer daily from severe withdrawal symptoms, like hanging here at the goat spot ...


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Trollmor said:


> Ah! GAA ... May I join, please? I had to give up my goats, and I suffer daily from severe withdrawal symptoms, like hanging here at the goat spot ...


I joined but was not issued a membership number.lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dwarf Dad said:


> I joined but was not issued a membership number.lol


Come to think of it..I wasn't either lol


----------



## janeen128

No membership #'s needed.... I'm sure there are at least 50 members by now, maybe more.... So sorry you had to give up your goats Trollmor, my body would definitely go into shock... Love my brats...


----------



## Trollmor

Thank you! My body went to shock, and especially my brain ...


----------



## olfart

Hello; my name is John, but most call me olfart. I'm a goataholic. I thought I was cured when I sold my Nubian herd last September, but I've relapsed and have 3 Nigerian Dwarves (two more coming Saturday). Is there any hope for recovery?


----------



## GoofyGoat

olfart said:


> Hello; my name is John, but most call me olfart. I'm a goataholic. I thought I was cured when I sold my Nubian herd last September, but I've relapsed and have 3 Nigerian Dwarves (two more coming Saturday). Is there any hope for recovery?


Nope...no hope....
I was going to downsize but just brought home a doeling and am picking up a buckling soon...
Goat math....lol


----------



## janeen128

olfart said:


> Hello; my name is John, but most call me olfart. I'm a goataholic. I thought I was cured when I sold my Nubian herd last September, but I've relapsed and have 3 Nigerian Dwarves (two more coming Saturday). Is there any hope for recovery?


Probably not I started this thread, and I'm still addicted... Welcome to the group


----------



## janeen128

GoofyGoat said:


> Nope...no hope....
> I was going to downsize but just brought home a doeling and am picking up a buckling soon...
> Goat math....lol


Hmm I can never really tell how many I have because of goat math


----------



## SandyNubians

Unfortunately, no hope for a cure yet. I lost my herd in a tragic incident, decided i didn't want to risk it again and "I would only keep 5 goats total" that was a little over 2 year ago, and those 5 goats have turned into 15(not counting the babies im not keeping/rehomed)
Recent studies have shown there to be no cure anywhere within sight  However, they have found a way to suppress symptoms and be able to live a mostly, normal life with your goats, and family/friends. Some people can get away with looking at picture and videos of goats. In others, this does not work and they need more serious interventions. They have found that by adding at least one goat every 1-12 months to a herd it helps suppress symptoms, and stop impulsive buys and limits the number of "I need more goats!" moments.

Most common symptom of goat addiction is. Not admitting the number of goats that one owns, or conveniently forgetting when asked.

Other symptoms include but are not limited to. Finding pictures/videos of goats on ones electronics and in household.
Goats showing up in ones pasture that they claim to have "No idea where it came from" or "Have always had that goat!"
The person in question often explaining how they need "Just one more goat" 
Sleeping outside with ones goats and/or spending more time with them than with friends/in public
And bringing their goats up at *least *once per day during conversation.


----------



## Trollmor

olfart said:


> Is there any hope for recovery?


I should not think so. Just learn to live with your addiction!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

olfart said:


> Hello; my name is John, but most call me olfart. I'm a goataholic. I thought I was cured when I sold my Nubian herd last September, but I've relapsed and have 3 Nigerian Dwarves (two more coming Saturday). Is there any hope for recovery?


Hello John (olfart), thank you for your introduction to the group. As previously stated, there is no hope for a cure. No one is looking for a cure. If you are not careful, you can infect others with the addiction. Be really careful of letting family members and friends spend time with your goats, as this can cause addiction. At this time we have people coming over and laughing and giggling at our goats' antics. We have heard that this is the first stage of addiction. If anyone at your home starts doing this, remove them from the presence of all of those cute, bouncy, hyperactive kids immediately.


----------

